# Spring/Spring Advantage 2011 :)



## mebbradley

Well, We are about 8-9 months out from applying!

Who's planning on doing Spring 2011


----------



## njprincess601

I applied for Fall 2010 and didn't make it past the web interview so it's on to Spring 2011 for me!!


----------



## mebbradley

njprincess601 said:


> I applied for Fall 2010 and didn't make it past the web interview so it's on to Spring 2011 for me!!





I'm sorry to hear about that! You can always try again in 6 months, I don't know when the cut-off is for Fall/Fall Advantage is.. 

But welcome! And I can't wait!


----------



## njprincess601

mebbradley said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that! You can always try again in 6 months, I don't know when the cut-off is for Fall/Fall Advantage is..
> 
> But welcome! And I can't wait!



Thanks but I think spring will be better anyway! I don't have to worry about missing holidays and coming home from Disney and going right back to school.


----------



## onestepcloser

Hi guys! I'm Jen, I'll be applying for Spring Advantage '11 too! It seems SO far away at this point, but I'm sure it'll be application time before we even know it.

This will be totally fun, getting to know each other right at the start of everything! Yay!


----------



## mebbradley

onestepcloser said:


> Hi guys! I'm Jen, I'll be applying for Spring Advantage '11 too! It seems SO far away at this point, but I'm sure it'll be application time before we even know it.
> 
> This will be totally fun, getting to know each other right at the start of everything! Yay!





Hi! 
It will be very fun  There is a Facebook group, but we can't make changes or anything to it since there is no admin (s/he left).


----------



## vegetablegirl

Count me in!

8-9 months seems like nothing compared with the years I (and lots of others) have waited for the ability to apply for the CP! I know I've been waiting since the 9th grade for this! 

I heard that the weather is a lot better in Spring than Fall, so that's another plus for Spring!


----------



## onestepcloser

Boo to a facebook page with no admins! I just joined it anyway... Maybe we should make a new one?

I'm already so excited about everything it's obscene. What roles are you guys thinking about?


----------



## mebbradley

onestepcloser said:


> Boo to a facebook page with no admins! I just joined it anyway... Maybe we should make a new one?
> 
> I'm already so excited about everything it's obscene. What roles are you guys thinking about?



I'm kinda thinking that we should make a new one. 
That way we can change it and stuff?


You can add me on facebook:

mebbradley@aol.com


----------



## mebbradley

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=272325548167


The Spring/Spring Advantage 2011 Facebook Group!

We had another. but we also had no administrators left in it. so... 

Please join!


----------



## cuethemusic

I'll be interviewing for spring 2011!  I've been waiting 7 years and now that it's just down to months i'm ANXIOUS!

Have any of you picked which roles you want most?


----------



## Ylushi

I'll be applying probably.  I was going to apply now for the Fall but my friend just found out she's pregnant and I would rather be here for her.


----------



## mebbradley

cuethemusic said:


> I'll be interviewing for spring 2011!  I've been waiting 7 years and now that it's just down to months i'm ANXIOUS!
> 
> Have any of you picked which roles you want most?







Ylushi said:


> I'll be applying probably.  I was going to apply now for the Fall but my friend just found out she's pregnant and I would rather be here for her.





I'd stick around for that as well! 

If you've not joined the Facebook group, it's mentioned in a previous post! Please Join us!


----------



## cuethemusic

mebbradley said:


> I'd stick around for that as well!
> 
> If you've not joined the Facebook group, it's mentioned in a previous post! Please Join us!




thanks! I joined the FB group yesterday, I think we need some more activity going, though.  Hopefully it will pick up as the year progresses.


----------



## mebbradley

I agree!


----------



## onestepcloser

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around -- was on a cruise and then couldn't get home until today because of all the snow. (Although, I've got to say, an extra 3 days in Puerto Rico was FINE WITH ME.)

So let's liven this place up! There's a discussion about roles up at the FB group, so my question now is: how many of y'all are thinking of starting blogs or vlogs of your application and college program experience? I haven't decided yet which I'd rather do, but definitely something! I've been _devouring_ every blog and vlog I can find recently. So far, these are my favorites:

Blog: http://happiestinternship.wordpress.com/
Vlog: http://youtube.com/user/JohnWDWCP

What about you guys?


----------



## cuethemusic

yeah, I have this week off from school and i've been completely wrapped up in reading all the blogs! I'll definitely be starting one myself


----------



## cuethemusic

Okay it's a work in progress, but here is my blog:
http://disneyfairytale.blogspot.com


----------



## mebbradley

i have my own blog, I probably will not start a Vlog until the fall. 

mine is:
visionsofmickeyanddonald.blogspot.com


----------



## mebbradley

Cuethemusic:

I seriously LOVE your background. <3

lol


----------



## Ylushi

I know that I will do a blog.  Mine won't be up unless I got in so it will be quiet awhile haha


----------



## onestepcloser

I'm thinking I'll start my blog soon, though it'll probably be slow going until applications come out... Trying to think of a name! Any suggestions? I leave for Disney tomorrow morning (YAY!) so maybe while I'm there, inspiration will hit me.


----------



## cuethemusic

onestepcloser said:


> I'm thinking I'll start my blog soon, though it'll probably be slow going until applications come out... Trying to think of a name! Any suggestions? I leave for Disney tomorrow morning (YAY!) so maybe while I'm there, inspiration will hit me.



Yeah there's not too much you can blog about aside from feelings and whatnot at this point I guess. My blog will probably be pretty boring until late summer.  Good luck with picking a name- All of the names I was trying were taken!  Maybe something regarding your favorite disney movie or song? 

Have fun in Disney! Let us know how your trip goes!


----------



## mebbradley

Please do let us know how your trip goes! We love hearing about trips, or well, at least I do! haha


----------



## princesasabia

I cant wait to apply, when can we start applying? Its my first time applying for this.


----------



## mollay

You guys I'm so torn between Spring and Fall 2011  

I really wanna do Fall 2011, but I'm scared if I don't get accepted then I'll never get to go!  So I could always try for Spring 2011 first... I dunno, I dunno.  

I would love to be in Disney when Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides comes out, though.   And my little brother will be in WDW for his senior trip that Spring too.

This is so difficult.


----------



## mebbradley

princesasabia said:


> I cant wait to apply, when can we start applying? Its my first time applying for this.



August/September 2010  Just a few short months away, ya'll! 


mollay said:


> You guys I'm so torn between Spring and Fall 2011
> 
> I really wanna do Fall 2011, but I'm scared if I don't get accepted then I'll never get to go!  So I could always try for Spring 2011 first... I dunno, I dunno.
> 
> I would love to be in Disney when Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides comes out, though.   And my little brother will be in WDW for his senior trip that Spring too.
> 
> This is so difficult.



I say spring. def!


----------



## mollay

Hahah trying to choose is seriously tearing me apart.  there are a lot of things I like about Spring (however, the heat is NOT one of them.....) and a ton of things I like about Fall 

Why are you guys choosing Spring?  Maybe that will give me a better idea


----------



## mebbradley

I'm choosing spring beacause:

- I'm insanly close to my family and I don't think I'd be able to not be around then for thanksgiving and christmas.  

- I run cross country at my college, and have 3 more seasons eligible left to do that and it is a fall sport. 

-My family is alot more able to visit during the spring advantage program than the fall thanks to my parent's jobs. 

-My nephew's band may be coming in the spring of 2011 back to WDW. 

-My family hosts exchange students and I'd rather get to know them when they got her in august then have to meet them in January when I got home from the program. 

Those are some of my reasons. I'm not sure if any of them would be the same as anyone else.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

Count me in for Spring 2011. I just received my rejection letter for Fall 2010. 

I'm determined to do this though and I already can't wait.


----------



## vegetablegirl

thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> Count me in for Spring 2011. I just received my rejection letter for Fall 2010.
> 
> I'm determined to do this though and I already can't wait.



I'm sorry, that really stinks, but it's good to see you haven't given up!

I think Spring will be great! There's the Flower and Garden Festival, which normally has concerts to go with it, and both the Disney Marathon Weekend in early January and the Princess Half Marathon in March, so those are some things to look forward to.

Plus, humidity will probably be much less for a lot of the program.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

I think Spring will be great as well. I get to spend the major holidays at home with my loved ones. I also get to miss a lot of the snow that my hometown will most likely get.

I'm still upset about my rejection but it is what it is. I'm not giving up on my Disney dream and I've got my eyes set on spring 2011.


----------



## cuethemusic

thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> I think Spring will be great as well. I get to spend the major holidays at home with my loved ones. I also get to miss a lot of the snow that my hometown will most likely get.
> 
> I'm still upset about my rejection but it is what it is. I'm not giving up on my Disney dream and I've got my eyes set on spring 2011.



I've talked to a lot of people that were rejected their first go at it and then got accepted the second time  You learn from it, I guess, but on the bright side, you know what to expect now and will probably ace your interview.


----------



## cuethemusic

I went back and fourth about fall or spring. I think Fall would be AWESOME because of all the holiday festivities, but I can't bring myself to leave my family during the holidays, that would devastate them, and probably me. The other thing that swayed me for spring was the fact that we get most of our snow in Jan-March and I will do anything to be away from it!  The real kicker that made me choose spring though was the fact that I can graduate in december, and not have to worry about classes and all that mumbo jumbo after the CP ends.


----------



## Coster077

I am applying for spring!


----------



## onestepcloser

Hey y'all, sorry I've been away! Things got c-c-crazy for me this month. Welcome to all the new Spring 2011 hopefuls!

*thatcrazydisneygirl* -- Boo, that sucks! Maybe it's fate, though -- maybe you're meant to be there with all of us!

On a more navel-gazing note, I've been debating starting my blog now... there's so much stuff I have to get in order before I can even think about heading to Florida, it's insane. Still on the fence about a blog name, though. My friend suggested "Hunky Tuna Tostada" in honor of the Tiki Room, but... I think I'm gonna pass on that, lol.

*EDIT* OH! And anyone who wants to be facebook friends, please add me! http://www.facebook.com/jencrest .


----------



## psherman42

I'm applying for spring 2011! I'm still ont sure if I'm going to do SA but I can't wait either way. Hopefully I get accepted.


----------



## mebbradley

to all!

If you've not joined the facebook group, it's http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=272325548167

=]


----------



## Kara1392

I cant wait to apply for Spring 2011! I'm applying for the position of lifeguard more than likely 

I joined the facebook group, my name is Kara. Oh, and I just started a vlog aswell but it won't let me post the link till I have 10 posts lol


----------



## onestepcloser

Hurry up and make two more posts!  I love vlogs.


----------



## psherman42

I joined the facebook group. I'm Emma.


----------



## Kara1392

Yayy finally enough posts lol 

Here's my first vlog http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCKoaP6AzRU


----------



## vegetablegirl

Ah, I'm so nervous!

I have an advising meeting today that basically determines whether or not I can go for the College Program next spring!


----------



## onestepcloser

vegetablegirl said:


> Ah, I'm so nervous!
> 
> I have an advising meeting today that basically determines whether or not I can go for the College Program next spring!



Aaahhh!  Good luck!!


----------



## vegetablegirl

onestepcloser said:


> Aaahhh!  Good luck!!



Thank you!

It went pretty well, I figured out I can apply to nursing school while I'm gone! Also, some other honors requirements I have for my college can be worked out, so it looks like I'm in the clear for the program.

Now it's just a matter of actually getting in!


----------



## theredhead423

Hi everyone! My name is Marie and I am going to be applying for the CP in Spring '11 too! I am so excited. I can't stop reading blogs and watching vlogs about the CP! 

I hope we all get in!!!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys!

My name is Stacey and I am applying for Spring 2011 for either CP or PI. Yikes!

It seems like forever from now but it has been my dream to work at Disney World since I can remember. The place where you spend your day making dreams come true? Hell yea! 

Anyway, I hope we all get in and I hope we all have a blast - as I know we will

And for anyone who is looking for a reason to go in the Spring and not the fall, I give you the be all and end all of reasons:

CHRISTMAS MUSIC

From October 31st until January 10th, Disney plays Christmas music in every one of its theme parks. They play on loops, ALL DAY, EVERY DAY. The same music. All the time. Yeah. You tell me that doesn't stop you from choosing Fall 

Spring at Disney - what could be better?


----------



## theredhead423

That is an excellent reason! I love Christmas music more than I probably should - listening to it in the middle of summer - but on a loop just seems like too much. 

I don't think I could spend the holidays away from my family! I'm too much of a homebody for that. Plus, I can't miss all that great food on Thanksgiving. That's why I'm choosing spring. 

The weather doesn't hurt either.


----------



## psherman42

I love Christmas music too.  The main reason I don't want to do fall is the same as yours^^. I could never be away from my family at Thanksgiving and Christmas. I looove Disney but I know I'd get really homesick if I was gone at that time. I'm sure I will during the spring too but it wouldn't be nearly as bad as if I was away during the holidays.


----------



## jeneanpirate

I got my rejection letter for Fall 2010, but i'm gonna try again!! this is something i really want to do!!!!


----------



## cuethemusic

hi new people, make sure you join the facebook group- we are already planning stuff there!


----------



## cultureart

mebbradley said:


> Well, We are about 8-9 months out from applying!
> 
> Who's planning on doing Spring 2011



I am planning traveling all over the world in 2011!


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys,

do you know if we can do a CP if we are taking a leave of absence from our college in order to do so? What I mean is, I will currently be enrolled now and when I apply, but during the time I am in Florida, I think I need to take a leave of absence and then come back over the summer. Is that okay? Or do we need to be taking a class with our school DURING the time of our CP?

Thanks

SO EXCITED 

Even more exciting, I am running the Disney Half Marathon RIGHT before the Spring 2011 CP, so fingers crossed that I am able to go right from the Marathon to the program!


----------



## haleyg

hey everyone. in order to do the CP how long do you have to be in college for?

this would be my first year of college if i go in august. and was wondering if i would be able to do it.

if not i might do the spring CS. i applied for fall and was rejected.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

You need to have completed one semester of school before being eligible for the CP. I'm getting more excited as time continues!


----------



## haleyg

thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> You need to have completed one semester of school before being eligible for the CP. I'm getting more excited as time continues!



thanks for the info


----------



## cuethemusic

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> do you know if we can do a CP if we are taking a leave of absence from our college in order to do so? What I mean is, I will currently be enrolled now and when I apply, but during the time I am in Florida, I think I need to take a leave of absence and then come back over the summer. Is that okay? Or do we need to be taking a class with our school DURING the time of our CP?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SO EXCITED
> 
> Even more exciting, I am running the Disney Half Marathon RIGHT before the Spring 2011 CP, so fingers crossed that I am able to go right from the Marathon to the program!



Most people take the semester off during the CP, you don't have to be taking classes. From what i've read, it's probably best to take a break from school because disney can give you a pretty full schedule, I imagine taking a full schedule worth of classes would be really difficult.


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

jeneanpirate said:


> I got my rejection letter for Fall 2010, but i'm gonna try again!! this is something i really want to do!!!!



I'm in the same boat! Hopefully, this time we'll get it!


----------



## Tinkergurl20

Hi everyone! My name is Nichole and I was going to apply for fall 2010 but am transferring schools and didn't want to miss that first semester, so Spring 2011 here I come! I can't wait! Working for Disney is my job goal when I graduate and this will be an awesome experience! Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## thisisemily

hey there spring 2011 hopefuls!

i am trying to decide between doing spring advantage or fall advantage in 2011.

i am currently a senior in high school and i will be going to oakland university in the fall.

i want to go down to disney NOW but i have to wait obviously


if i do spring, i will be down there after just a semester at college...and for fall, i'll have to wait and entire year.

i need to talk to my school about which would be better/easier.

btw- is there a fb group for spring 11? i know there is for fall..

peace.love.mickey 
emily


----------



## thisisemily

haleyg said:


> hey everyone. in order to do the CP how long do you have to be in college for?
> 
> this would be my first year of college if i go in august. and was wondering if i would be able to do it.
> 
> if not i might do the spring CS. i applied for fall and was rejected.



if i read your post correctly.
we are in the same boat. starting college this fall?


----------



## haleyg

thisisemily said:


> if i read your post correctly.
> we are in the same boat. starting college this fall?



yes i am.

and yay. freshman.. haha

but i did find out i could apply my first semester for the second semester. so count me in.. spring 2011 hopeful!!!!


----------



## Rachellee413

Hey everyone! I'm Rachel and I'm a senior at the University of Kentucky. I have 2 extra semesters before I graduate so thankfully I can still apply! =) I would have applied to do the Disney CP sooner, but due to major changes, sorority obligations(I dropped to focus on school...but I highly suggest going greek still...as I was for 3 years!) and putting it on the back burner so I could graduate, I forgot about it.

Well I forgot it until I went to Disney's Hollywood Studios over Spring Break when I was staying in St. Petersburg, FL. My friend Shannon and I convinced our group to go to Disney for a day so we went! It was my fourth time and let me tell you, I am DYING to go back! Shannon was talking about how she wanted to do the Disney College Program on the trip, and it made me remember how I read about it when I was a Junior in high school. I don't know why anybody WOULDN'T want to work for Disney!

So there's some background...if I don't do the college program Spring Advantage 2011, then I am planning on doing it Fall Advantage 2011. I'm going to do some serious thinking considering this could affect when I graduate, and I'm sure my parents would love for me to just wait until FA '11.
I like the idea of being a Character Performer(I'm 5'5"), Character Attendant, Attractions, Merchandising, FSFB, Recreation, Lifeguard(I've swam all my life, I would just have to get re-certified to guard!), Main Entrance Ops, or even Costuming. Basically I have a list, so hopefully they could put me in one of those places whenever I apply!

I made this post really long, but I just thought I'd introduce myself! If you want to follow my blog(it's not that exciting now...but once I apply it will be way more interesting...promise!)

~Rachel

*SHAMELESS PLUG for my blog!*:
rachelsdisneydream.blogspot.com


----------



## thisisemily

haleyg said:


> yes i am.
> 
> and yay. freshman.. haha
> 
> but i did find out i could apply my first semester for the second semester. so count me in.. spring 2011 hopeful!!!!



i need to talk to my school though.
if i dont go for a continuous year, it might screw up my scholarship. you should look into that too.


----------



## haleyg

thisisemily said:


> i need to talk to my school though.
> if i dont go for a continuous year, it might screw up my scholarship. you should look into that too.



yeah i am planning on doing that.. if not spring. hopefully fall


----------



## thisisemily

haleyg said:


> yeah i am planning on doing that.. if not spring. hopefully fall



same hahah. fall is my backup! i just want to get down there NOW!

what role do you want?


----------



## lilosurf11

I'm so excited for this! I just looked at the housing and what-have-you and I'm going to be talking to my parents about this the next time I go home.


----------



## Rachellee413

lilosurf11 said:


> I'm so excited for this! I just looked at the housing and what-have-you and I'm going to be talking to my parents about this the next time I go home.



So, I was looking at your signature & one cruise was a 21st birthday present...are you a junior or senior in college? I'm a senior on the 5-year plan and I feel like I'm going to be so old when I apply!


----------



## lilosurf11

Rachellee413 said:


> So, I was looking at your signature & one cruise was a 21st birthday present...are you a junior or senior in college? I'm a senior on the 5-year plan and I feel like I'm going to be so old when I apply!



I'm a junior right now. But I will be in college for five years all together if I decide to do a 4 + 1 program for my major. So at the end, I would graduate with my bachelors and masters degrees.


----------



## thisisemily

I just PMed a bunch of you 

I am thinking about making a FB group. And I will make all of you (the first people I'm telling about the group) admins! Woot


----------



## mebbradley

thisisemily said:


> I just PMed a bunch of you
> 
> I am thinking about making a FB group. And I will make all of you (the first people I'm telling about the group) admins! Woot




For the Spring 2011 CP?

We have one! 

it's http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=272325548167&ref=ts


----------



## thisisemily

mebbradley said:


> For the Spring 2011 CP?
> 
> We have one!
> 
> it's http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=272325548167&ref=ts



what the?! why couldnt i find it?? haha

well i just made a pic we can make as the default  who is the admin?


----------



## haleyg

thisisemily said:


> same hahah. fall is my backup! i just want to get down there NOW!
> 
> what role do you want?



i would really love entertainment..or attraction.. i would love to do anything though!


----------



## mebbradley

haleyg said:


> i would really love entertainment..or attraction.. i would love to do anything though!



I just added you on facebook!


----------



## disjordan

holy moly i just spent like ten minutes looking for a spring 2011 board and trying to remember my dislogin.

who would have thought my lovely friend megan would have made this for us already.  

off to fix my signature now!


----------



## haleyg

mebbradley said:


> I just added you on facebook!



woo hoo!! haha.


----------



## disjordan

hey everyone!  i just wanted to remind you/let you know that a lot of us are super active on the facebook group and we've introduced a skype chat to the mix.  

if you're interested in joining the skype chat, just add me at oneofthoseghosts and i'll give you an invite.  if that doesn't work for you you can always go to the facebook group and leave your name.  one of us will be sure to invite you.  

it's been a lot of fun thus far getting to know the 2011 spring and spring advantage hopefuls so come join the fun.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Hey Everyone! I just wanted to pop in to tell you that if all goes right, I'll still be in Disney with you all either by extending my CP or doing a PI in spring 2011. I got accepted into the Fall 2010 CP for Merchdise. Good Luck to everyone and don't worry, before you know it applications will be up!


----------



## disjordan

hey guys!  is anyone else passing by interested in going down for spring 2011?  what did you want your role to be?  let's look alive, i mean fall advantage has more posts than we do!


----------



## Wiisa

Hi guys. I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm fairly certain I'll be applying for Spring 2011. I am a CP Alumni of Fall 2010 in attractions and I'm graduating this December, can't wait for the apps to come out, what is the exact date on that?

(Don't worry about the Christmas music, in DAK it was likely and varied  I personally LOVED fall. )


----------



## disjordan

theres no exact date for apps just yet, but theres about 69 to 81 days until they'll be up, using past dates to figure it out!


----------



## newyoricanny

Hey! I just wanted to join up and introduce myself! My name is Brenda and I applied for Fall 2010 but was instantly rejected because I did it on a mac lol. But I am ready and prepared to apply for Spring 2011!! They said I can apply again September 9th.


----------



## chexie

Hi guys I'm Lexie :] . I just wanted to introduce myself.  I'll be applying for Spring 2011. I'm so excited and nervous. I can't wait for applications to go up and to meet new people, definitely joining the facebook group.


----------



## illini4princess

Hey everyone! I'm Lauren. I applied for Fall of 2010 and was accepted, but after weighing my options and considering the time frame, my parents and I decided it would be best if I wait. I really hope I get accepted for spring because without a doubt this is something I want to do.


----------



## laurentr85

Hey! My name is Lauren, as well. I'm going to be applying for Spring 2011 and I just joined the facebook group. I'd love to join the Skype chat, as well. I reallllly want to do this program! I really want to do attractions.


----------



## chexie

illini4princess said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Lauren. I applied for Fall of 2010 and was accepted, but after weighing my options and considering the time frame, my parents and I decided it would be best if I wait. I really hope I get accepted for spring because without a doubt this is something I want to do.



i'm sorry that must really suck but at least you got to be with your family for christmas and thanksgiving. hope you get reaccepted for the spring and i hope we all make it :]


----------



## chexie

does anyone know when the e-presentations go up or when they might be going to the different colleges? i saw the list from last time and i couldn't believe when i saw my community college on the list of places they stopped i had no idea that they came


----------



## spiroff.natasha

Hey everybody! Planning on applying for Spring 2011


----------



## Joanna71985

chexie said:


> does anyone know when the e-presentations go up or when they might be going to the different colleges? i saw the list from last time and i couldn't believe when i saw my community college on the list of places they stopped i had no idea that they came



The online presentation should go up in Aug, and the school presentations should start in Sept.


----------



## chexie

Joanna71985 said:


> The online presentation should go up in Aug, and the school presentations should start in Sept.



thanks :] hmm i think i'll stick to the online presentation


----------



## vegetablegirl

Applications are coming closer all the time! I'm getting excited!

But also really really nervous.


I'm Katy, by the way. I don't know if I mentioned that earlier in the thread .


----------



## countrypixie1989

Hello Everyone!

I am a Spring 2011 CP hopeful too! I am super excited and cant wait to actually apply!! I am probably driving everyone I know crazy as all I think and talk about is Disney this and Disney that! So glad to see I am not the only one completely fanatical about this!!! 

Good luck all...fingerscrossed we will be in Disney next spring!!!! 

~Jess


----------



## chexie

countrypixie1989 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am a Spring 2011 CP hopeful too! I am super excited and cant wait to actually apply!! I am probably driving everyone I know crazy as all I think and talk about is Disney this and Disney that! So glad to see I am not the only one completely fanatical about this!!!
> 
> Good luck all...fingerscrossed we will be in Disney next spring!!!!
> 
> ~Jess



you aren't the only one i'm driving my friends, family and boyfriend crazy cause i constantly talk about the disney college program. 

can't wait till august i'm so excited and nervous


----------



## mebbradley

chexie said:


> you aren't the only one i'm driving my friends, family and boyfriend crazy cause i constantly talk about the disney college program.
> 
> can't wait till august i'm so excited and nervous



Me toooo


----------



## chexie

mebbradley said:


> Me toooo



i love your blog has definitely inspired me to make one :] 

http://mymagicaljourneyofenteringthewdwcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## mebbradley

My blog? Oh lord, that thing is a mess! I keep forgetting to update it! or my regular one, for that matter! haha


----------



## chexie

lol i just started it , everyone whose a hopeful or whose gone through the program pretty much all have one. and they've all helped me so much. i figured it would be cool if i made one as well cause maybe some day i can help someone with mine :]


----------



## countrypixie1989

Okay guys...thanks! Now I am gonna have to make my blog! I was gonna wait until apps got closer, but I dont know if I will be able to wait that long! I have enjoyed reading all the CP blogs I can find... especially mebbradley's and chexie's  They are great!


----------



## chexie

countrypixie1989 said:


> Okay guys...thanks! Now I am gonna have to make my blog! I was gonna wait until apps got closer, but I dont know if I will be able to wait that long! I have enjoyed reading all the CP blogs I can find... especially mebbradley's and chexie's  They are great!



aww thank you i know mines not as good as megan's :] but im trying im still a newbie at blogging. i was gonna wait to till it was closer to august to start a blog but i got impatient.


----------



## mebbradley

Mine's really bad! haha wow. I keep forget to update it and then when I do...I have nothing to say! lol


----------



## chexie

i've just decided to blog about my everyday life i guess until the applications come out its better than nothing i suppose


----------



## POPchick10

I know exactly what you guys mean!! Im so stoked to apply in the fall. Ive been waiting so long for this btdubbs my names Amanda (


----------



## meganDCP2010

Hi guys!  My name is Megan, and I'm a Fall 2010 CP.  I know you guys are worried about the application process for Spring 2011 coming up, so I figured I could try to help you guys out.

I made a blog entry about the application process: http://disneyinternship2010.blogspot.com/2010/04/application-process.html

Let me know if you guys have any other questions.  I don't check in until August 23rd, so I've got plenty of time to answer whatever questions you guys may have.


----------



## wannabefreeee

Hey everyone, I'm Jamie and I'm highly considering applying for a second 
CP this coming spring! I just got back from my first one a little over a month ago. I just can't stay away...it's addicting I swear. I'll be graduated by then so I figure it'll be a nice gift to myself.  If anyone has any questions I'd be more than happy to answer them...and we only have 2 more months until the adventure begins!


----------



## POPchick10

Hey Megan.
I was wondering if you can apply for the college program before I start college. I want to apply for the spring 2011 term even though I have to interview for it during September when Ive just started or havent started my first semester of classes yet. Will they still let my apply??
~Amanda


----------



## meganDCP2010

POPchick10 said:


> Hey Megan.
> I was wondering if you can apply for the college program before I start college. I want to apply for the spring 2011 term even though I have to interview for it during September when Ive just started or havent started my first semester of classes yet. Will they still let my apply??
> ~Amanda


Hey Amanda.  You can apply in September as long as you're in college by then.  You cannot apply before you go to college.


----------



## POPchick10

sweetness 
thanks bunches


----------



## countrypixie1989

meganDCP2010 said:


> Hi guys!  My name is Megan, and I'm a Fall 2010 CP.  I know you guys are worried about the application process for Spring 2011 coming up, so I figured I could try to help you guys out.



HI Megan! Your entry about the application process was great, very informative! Thanks so much. I think the hardest part of this whole process is the unknown...so thanks for filling in some of the blanks. 

Best of luck on your program and cant wait to read more of your blog as you go!! Have a Magical time!  

~Jess


----------



## chexie

yay it's july now ..august is getting closer and closer :]


----------



## vegetablegirl

Next month!

We can say that, well, most likely, APPLICATIONS WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH! Weee!


Is anybody else getting exceedingly nervous?


----------



## chexie

i know i am, and the day the do come out, i'm taking a day off from classes just to focus on disney cause i know i wont be able to focus on anything else


----------



## Anna's_Order

Removed.


----------



## mollay

Wow, Anna's_Order, that was unnecessary and _completely_ uncalled-for.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Just ignore the troll. They've been spreading their rude comments all over the College Board.


----------



## chexie

so true just get them out of your head and remember applications will be here before you know it


----------



## mebbradley

I got an email notification about that and was like...woah. uhhh okay?


----------



## meganDCP2010

countrypixie1989 said:


> HI Megan! Your entry about the application process was great, very informative! Thanks so much. I think the hardest part of this whole process is the unknown...so thanks for filling in some of the blanks.
> 
> Best of luck on your program and cant wait to read more of your blog as you go!! Have a Magical time!
> 
> ~Jess



No problem, and thanks!

Good luck to all of you!  Time will pass by quickly as long as you guys keep yourselves busy.


----------



## FoxwithEars

hey all im excited august is next month! I have a question, does anyone know if DL offers PI?


----------



## chexie

So i was on the Disney College Programs site today, under the application for applying for spring they have that notification where you can set up your email to be notified when applications come out. 

Well in the paragraph it says that applications wont be out til September. I hope they don't make us wait til then, waiting for August has already been hard enough.


----------



## LisaxMarie

I will be applying as well!


----------



## Anna's_Order

chexie said:


> So i was on the Disney College Programs site today, under the application for applying for spring they have that notification where you can set up your email to be notified when applications come out.
> 
> Well in the paragraph it says that applications wont be out til September. I hope they don't make us wait til then, waiting for August has already been hard enough.



Hey, just think how much worse you'll feel waiting AFTER you've applied.


----------



## vegetablegirl

chexie said:


> So i was on the Disney College Programs site today, under the application for applying for spring they have that notification where you can set up your email to be notified when applications come out.
> 
> Well in the paragraph it says that applications wont be out til September. I hope they don't make us wait til then, waiting for August has already been hard enough.



Hopefully it'll be the very beginning of September if they make us wait that long...


----------



## chexie

At least after i applied i'll know that i did whatever i could and can't change the outcome. I'll be proud that i did put myself out there. 

And with friends and family by my side they'll make the waiting go by fast


----------



## LisaxMarie

Question.
If you get accepted do you definetly have to go?
Because I am only going to be a freshman, and I want to see how classess and grades go first..


----------



## FoxwithEars

Anyone here applying at Disneyland?


----------



## krystina&thebeast

FoxwithEars said:


> Anyone here applying at Disneyland?



i am!  one month left!


----------



## illini4princess

LisaxMarie said:


> Question.
> If you get accepted do you definetly have to go?
> Because I am only going to be a freshman, and I want to see how classess and grades go first..



Nope! I got accepted last semester for Fall 2010, but in the end decided it would be best to wait another year.


----------



## onestepcloser

September? :C Boo... Oh well, if that's true at least I don't have to worry about them coming out on the weekend in August that I'll be away at a wedding in Maine sans computer!

Also, I started my dcp blog -- if you've got one too, go ahead and follow me and I'll follow back! http://wdwcpjenny.blogspot.com


----------



## LisaxMarie

illini4princess said:


> Nope! I got accepted last semester for Fall 2010, but in the end decided it would be best to wait another year.



thanks for letting me know! i will definetly apply for spring and see what happens! (wdww ;D)


----------



## Anna's_Order

*Deleted* (off topic)


----------



## Joanna71985

LisaxMarie said:


> Question.
> If you get accepted do you definetly have to go?
> Because I am only going to be a freshman, and I want to see how classess and grades go first..



No, you don't have to go. I know people who were accepted, had to turn down the CP for one reason or another, then reapplied and were accepted again


----------



## peaceheart

oh that makes me nervous to apply! :[[ did you find out why you werent accepted or do they not let you know how you can improve on your interview next time?


----------



## peaceheart

i am applying for the Spring 2011 WDWCP!  i cant WAIT! i am so pumped! i am 20 years old and live in Michigan. This will be my first internship

PS: i apologize for any mistakes im making in my posts, i just joined this thing! :[


----------



## mebbradley

peaceheart said:


> i am applying for the Spring 2011 WDWCP!  i cant WAIT! i am so pumped! i am 20 years old and live in Michigan. This will be my first internship
> 
> PS: i apologize for any mistakes im making in my posts, i just joined this thing! :[



Hi! Welcome! 

If you've not joined the Facebook group, come join us! 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=272325548167&ref=ts


----------



## illini4princess

peaceheart said:


> oh that makes me nervous to apply! :[[ did you find out why you werent accepted or do they not let you know how you can improve on your interview next time?



Unfortunately, I don't think so. Generally it just means that the interviewer didn't see you as a good fit, BUT other factors go into it like 
a) when you applied/interviewed (the longer you wait, the fewer positions are left) 
b) how many/what positions you check. If you only choose highly competitive positions like hospitality, BBB hostess, and entertainment... there's no where else you can be placed if your interview isn't stellar. Whereas if you choose a wide variety of roles, there's still a good chance of being placed in QSFB, attractions, merchandising etc. (even if they aren't your first choice) because these are roles that have a large volume to fill.

So, moral of the story is to apply/interview early and choose a wide variety of roles... but only roles that you could see yourself doing. If housekeeping is something you could NEVER see yourself doing, don't check it. But still have an open mind. I don't see any reason why all underclassmen wouldn't check off say QSFB and FSFB.

I wouldn't recommend going into the interview completely unprepared... I sort of did, but I definitely wasn't pleased with how my interview went and was lucky that I got accepted haha. At least have a general idea of how you'd answer questions like:
- What made you apply for the College Program?
- How will the College Program benefit you?
- What does the word 'Disney' mean to you?

There are also more role specific questions. Like if you choose BBB hostess for one of your top 3 you'll probably get asked about your experience with doing other people's hair/makeup.

Gosh that turned into a novel! Hope I answered your question somewhere in there!


----------



## mollay

Anna's_Order said:


> You shouldn't just do the program cause you want a little break if college isn't going well.
> 
> You have to pay a hundred bucks to accept your posistion. So if you wanna pay and then waste it...and take up a valuable spot in the program...




Man you are negative on these boards.
From what I gathered they just wanted to make sure they'd be OK to take off an entire semester based on how their classes went.  Taking a semester off from school is a huge deal and I don't think there's anything wrong with making sure that it's 100% a good idea.  As for that valuable spot...if she gets accepted she has every right to have that spot.  People get waitlisted, so if she gets accepted and declines it, it doesn't mean one less person will be included.  Idk why you're being so hostile towards her, if Disney didn't want people declining their acceptance letters then they'd make rules against it.  So if Disney has no problem with it I don't see why you should.


----------



## Neverland_gal

Ahhh I am so glad I found this thread! I am dying to apply for SA 2011!  I hate all this waiting fo the application to come out! I am planning on auditioning for a character performer, which means even more waiting!!!! Anybody out there from LSU? I know we usually do our recruiting in November, so I am definitely doing the e-presentation early 

glad to meet all of you and read your stories! See you all at Disney in the spring (I don't even want to think about not getting accepted  if I do I will cry!)


----------



## Anna's_Order

mollay said:


> Man you are negative on these boards.
> From what I gathered they just wanted to make sure they'd be OK to take off an entire semester based on how their classes went.  Taking a semester off from school is a huge deal and I don't think there's anything wrong with making sure that it's 100% a good idea.  As for that valuable spot...if she gets accepted she has every right to have that spot.  People get waitlisted, so if she gets accepted and declines it, it doesn't mean one less person will be included.  Idk why you're being so hostile towards her, if Disney didn't want people declining their acceptance letters then they'd make rules against it.  So if Disney has no problem with it I don't see why you should.



Just commenting on the pros and cons, comrade...


----------



## meganDCP2010

illini4princess said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think so. Generally it just means that the interviewer didn't see you as a good fit, BUT other factors go into it like
> a) when you applied/interviewed (the longer you wait, the fewer positions are left)
> b) how many/what positions you check. If you only choose highly competitive positions like hospitality, BBB hostess, and entertainment... there's no where else you can be placed if your interview isn't stellar. Whereas if you choose a wide variety of roles, there's still a good chance of being placed in QSFB, attractions, merchandising etc. (even if they aren't your first choice) because these are roles that have a large volume to fill.
> 
> So, moral of the story is to apply/interview early and choose a wide variety of roles... but only roles that you could see yourself doing. If housekeeping is something you could NEVER see yourself doing, don't check it. But still have an open mind. I don't see any reason why all underclassmen wouldn't check off say QSFB and FSFB.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend going into the interview completely unprepared... I sort of did, but I definitely wasn't pleased with how my interview went and was lucky that I got accepted haha. At least have a general idea of how you'd answer questions like:
> - What made you apply for the College Program?
> - How will the College Program benefit you?
> - What does the word 'Disney' mean to you?
> 
> There are also more role specific questions. Like if you choose BBB hostess for one of your top 3 you'll probably get asked about your experience with doing other people's hair/makeup.
> 
> Gosh that turned into a novel! Hope I answered your question somewhere in there!


I definitely agree with all of this.

I'll just tell you guys what I did.  I checked off the roles I really wanted (merchandise, attractions) and tons of backups (QSFB, FSFB, custodial, vacation planner, MEO, housekeeping, etc.)  For the backups, I read the duties that each role had and thought, "Okay, I'm able to carry out these duties," regardless if I really wanted to do them or not.  I really didn't want to get one of my backup roles, but I was trying to be more open because I really wanted to get into the program.  Plus, that's what my recruiter recommended to do.  I ended up getting custodial.  I'll admit that I was really disappointed that I got custodial, but I was happy that I was in the program.  Then I read that people who had my role ended up really liking it because of the independence and getting the chance to interact with tons of guests.  I started to feel better about my role.

So just take what I said into consideration and be a little more selective in your role choices, but not too selective.


----------



## Anna's_Order

I'd sure love to do custodial...I used to do custodial when I worked on the Air Force Base...

That'd be one of my top picks, next to food service, since I like working in Fast Food the best.

I'd do any role, even attractions and stuff if I HAD to, but I hope I can convince the recruiter I'd be best in fast food or cleaning.


----------



## chexie

I want to stay far away from working in QSFB OR FSFB. I've been working in the restaurant/ fast food restaurant businesses for almost 4 years i'm bored with it. 

I know my recruiter is gonna love that i have so much experience in that field, but i want to learn new things and try different roles at disney not get stuck in the same routine. hence why my top three is attractions, photo pass, and merchandise


----------



## jewjubean

chexie said:


> I want to stay far away from working in QSFB OR FSFB. I've been working in the restaurant/ fast food restaurant businesses for almost 4 years i'm bored with it.
> 
> I know my recruiter is gonna love that i have so much experience in that field, but i want to learn new things and try different rolesdisney not get stuck in the same routine. hence why my top three is attractions, photo pass, and merchandise


I was in the same situation as you and trust me if you say you don't want those roles they shouldn't mark you down there . I ended up in merchandise because of my cash handleing skills and loved every minute of it, till I went to attractions and loved it just as much!!! Good luck and Maybe we will all meet one day!!! Some of my disboad friends are some of the best people I've ever met!!!


----------



## mollay

chexie said:


> I want to stay far away from working in QSFB OR FSFB. I've been working in the restaurant/ fast food restaurant businesses for almost 4 years i'm bored with it.
> 
> I know my recruiter is gonna love that i have so much experience in that field, but i want to learn new things and try different roles at disney not get stuck in the same routine. hence why my top three is attractions, photo pass, and merchandise



That's how I feel.  If I get into Disney I want an opportunity to do a job that I couldn't do anywhere else.  If I wanted QSFB I'd save myself the trouble of applying and moving to Florida, and just get a job at the Burger King across town lol.  That's why Photopass and Attractions are my tops.


----------



## peaceheart

mebbradley said:


> Hi! Welcome!
> 
> If you've not joined the Facebook group, come join us!




thank you, Mebbradley!!   <3 i just joined the facebook group!


----------



## peaceheart

illini4princess said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think so. Generally it just means that the interviewer didn't see you as a good fit, BUT other factors go into it like
> a) when you applied/interviewed (the longer you wait, the fewer positions are left)
> b) how many/what positions you check. If you only choose highly competitive positions like hospitality, BBB hostess, and entertainment... there's no where else you can be placed if your interview isn't stellar. Whereas if you choose a wide variety of roles, there's still a good chance of being placed in QSFB, attractions, merchandising etc. (even if they aren't your first choice) because these are roles that have a large volume to fill.
> 
> So, moral of the story is to apply/interview early and choose a wide variety of roles... but only roles that you could see yourself doing. If housekeeping is something you could NEVER see yourself doing, don't check it. But still have an open mind. I don't see any reason why all underclassmen wouldn't check off say QSFB and FSFB.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend going into the interview completely unprepared... I sort of did, but I definitely wasn't pleased with how my interview went and was lucky that I got accepted haha. At least have a general idea of how you'd answer questions like:
> - What made you apply for the College Program?
> - How will the College Program benefit you?
> - What does the word 'Disney' mean to you?
> 
> There are also more role specific questions. Like if you choose BBB hostess for one of your top 3 you'll probably get asked about your experience with doing other people's hair/makeup.
> 
> Gosh that turned into a novel! Hope I answered your question somewhere in there!


Yay!  you answered my question wonderfully! A lady at my school said she doubts I will not be accepted seeing as how passionate I am about the program and how much preparing I've done already. As far as you saying you dont understand why underclassmen would NOT check quick service or full service.. :[ i am definitely not going to be checking these. i've done waitressing for the past few years and really the only thing keeping me there is the tips--which you cannot accept in Disney. I really am looking forward to trying something in my field,  I'm going into communications, so I'd love to do Attractions. Merchandise is also on my list, and Vacation Planner (which i do not expect to get but it'd be awesome). will these positions be a good possibility of me getting? or should i apply for full service even though i really do not want it.. but if it takes doing the program i will probably put up with it lol. thank you so much for your time, love!
-Heather


----------



## jewjubean

Just wanted say that the qsfb and fafb are two different roles, fs you work at a restaurant seating people usually not messing with food other than at a Buffett or something similar


----------



## Anna's_Order

Removed


----------



## Neverland_gal

I Know that I want character performer to be my first choice, character attendent second and I am debating what to put third. I was thinking about merchandise but I have a couple of questions. Where would I be most likely to work? In a store or at an outdoor cart? In the parks or in a resort shop?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chexie

jewjubean said:


> I was in the same situation as you and trust me if you say you don't want those roles they shouldn't mark you down there . I ended up in merchandise because of my cash handleing skills and loved every minute of it, till I went to attractions and loved it just as much!!! Good luck and Maybe we will all meet one day!!! Some of my disboad friends are some of the best people I've ever met!!!



that's probably what will happen to me i've been a manager at the deli i work now for 3 years and i'm responsible for counting the safe and counting down the drawers to make pm deposits,yay for cash handling skills and i already have merchandise in my top three. i just have to politely decline working anywhere near food :]


----------



## illini4princess

peaceheart said:


> Yay!  you answered my question wonderfully! A lady at my school said she doubts I will not be accepted seeing as how passionate I am about the program and how much preparing I've done already. As far as you saying you dont understand why underclassmen would NOT check quick service or full service.. :[ i am definitely not going to be checking these. i've done waitressing for the past few years and really the only thing keeping me there is the tips--which you cannot accept in Disney. I really am looking forward to trying something in my field,  I'm going into communications, so I'd love to do Attractions. Merchandise is also on my list, and Vacation Planner (which i do not expect to get but it'd be awesome). will these positions be a good possibility of me getting? or should i apply for full service even though i really do not want it.. but if it takes doing the program i will probably put up with it lol. thank you so much for your time, love!
> -Heather



I totally understand where you're coming from and other people who have worked in food service already. Trust me, QSFB would not be one of my top 5, 6 or 7 roles even. BUT, the way I think of it is would I rather do QSFB or nothing? Which is the question I'd have to ask myself. Because it might come down to that in the end. That's why I mention the underclassman thing. I could see how a junior, senior, or recent grad would say heck no to roles like QSFB, but maybe a recent freshman might not.

Personally, I haven't decided yet exactly what I'm going to check. I don't think I'll end up checking off custodial or housekeeping, and maybe not qsfb, but everything else is fair game 

What is everyone's top 3 if you know it? Mine would be character performer, photopass photographer, and concierge ^_^


----------



## peaceheart

illini4princess said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from and other people who have worked in food service already. Trust me, QSFB would not be one of my top 5, 6 or 7 roles even. BUT, the way I think of it is would I rather do QSFB or nothing? Which is the question I'd have to ask myself. Because it might come down to that in the end. That's why I mention the underclassman thing. I could see how a junior, senior, or recent grad would say heck no to roles like QSFB, but maybe a recent freshman might not.
> 
> Personally, I haven't decided yet exactly what I'm going to check. I don't think I'll end up checking off custodial or housekeeping, and maybe not qsfb, but everything else is fair game
> 
> What is everyone's top 3 if you know it? Mine would be character performer, photopass photographer, and concierge ^_^


ohh, gotcha. and i just heard that they only accept about 7,000 students out of 30,000 applicants!! :'( how scary!! oh my gosh i really really hope im accepted. ;/ someone also told me they may start accepting applications August 4th for the spring 2011 term!? hmm..

and do you mean class standing as far as the walt disney world college program? Because in college at home I am a junior. but I would be a freshman as far as it being my first time doing the WDWCP. 

you've done the program before? if i check off several things that i would not enjoy, but would rather do than NOTHING-- will they let me have one of my top choices if i explain my situation? How have you found that working for others? thanks again! <3


----------



## peaceheart

peaceheart said:


> ohh, gotcha. and i just heard that they only accept about 7,000 students out of 30,000 applicants!! :'( how scary!! oh my gosh i really really hope im accepted. ;/ someone also told me they may start accepting applications August 4th for the spring 2011 term!? hmm..
> 
> and do you mean class standing as far as the walt disney world college program? Because in college at home I am a junior. but I would be a freshman as far as it being my first time doing the WDWCP.
> 
> you've done the program before? if i check off several things that i would not enjoy, but would rather do than NOTHING-- will they let me have one of my top choices if i explain my situation? How have you found that working for others? thanks again! <3


PS: my top 3 choices are Attractions, Merchandise, and Vacation Planner. I also will check off Hospitality and if i HAVE to... ill check off custodial because i hear thats not so bad. it just wont do anything for my major or what im going into.


----------



## chexie

My top three are Attractions, Photo Pass, Merchandise :]


----------



## illini4princess

peaceheart said:


> and do you mean class standing as far as the walt disney world college program? Because in college at home I am a junior. but I would be a freshman as far as it being my first time doing the WDWCP.
> 
> you've done the program before? if i check off several things that i would not enjoy, but would rather do than NOTHING-- will they let me have one of my top choices if i explain my situation? How have you found that working for others? thanks again! <3



oh, I just meant class generally as in what year you are and school. And nah, I haven't done the program before. I applied for Fall 2010 and was accepted, but because of a couple reason decided spring 2011 (if I get accepted again!) would be better.


----------



## peaceheart

Can everyone respond with how much each job pays, or what jobs pay you DO know?  and how many hours they usually get, if you know that. thank you! <3


----------



## graygables

Anna's_Order said:


> Besides, who says you cant accept tips. Crap, I make my own tips at my job. I wonder what I would be charged with if I ever got caught...Probably for scamming the Ronald Mcdonald house charitites



Disney says you can't accept tips.  There are certain tipped roles, but most CPs are not placed in them for obvious reasons.  Accepting a tip without notifying and giving it to management is a terminable offense.


----------



## graygables

Anna's_Order said:


> You should check them in case they say "Oh, we have enough college punks doing attractions"



Wow.  I've never met any "college punks" on the CP.  Generally hard-working, happy, non-abrasive, dedicated people trying to make a difference for Guests on a daily basis.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Neverland_gal said:


> I Know that I want character performer to be my first choice, character attendent second and I am debating what to put third. I was thinking about merchandise but I have a couple of questions. Where would I be most likely to work? In a store or at an outdoor cart? In the parks or in a resort shop?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



You could be in any of those. I have met CP's in merchandising at both parks and resorts and in stores and at carts. It just depends on what they need and where they decide to put you.


----------



## graygables

bellaDisneydncr said:


> You could be in any of those. I have met CP's in merchandising at both parks and resorts and in stores and at carts. It just depends on what they need and where they decide to put you.



The cart CMs are generally assigned a "region", so in Dinoland, you could work at Dinosaur (incl photo), Chester & Hester's, any of the 4 carts, or even the midway games. They generally cycle people around so you aren't in the same spot all day.


----------



## Anna's_Order

graygables said:


> Wow.  I've never met any "college punks" on the CP.  Generally hard-working, happy, non-abrasive, dedicated people trying to make a difference for Guests on a daily basis.



Nice to know I've made a friend on the forums, GrayG


----------



## chexie

So what's everyone doing to pass the time lately?


----------



## peaceheart

chexie said:


> So what's everyone doing to pass the time lately?


working, trying to pick up extra shifts so i can afford everything I want in the program if I get in!, I've made a WDWCP notebook so i can write all my information I need down in it, Ive been hanging out with my friend who's done the program before and shes been telling me all about it ! ahh!, I'm also attempting to plan part of a wedding because my friends getting married in less than a month and I'm the maid of honor, AND I'm getting ready for a summer camp im doing next month its a church camp for abused and neglected children, and i'm also somewhat mentally preparing for the fall semseter. Thinking about and talking about Disney takes up most of my time though. its probably not healthy lmao! We all dont even know if we're accepted yet!! Scary, huh?


----------



## Anna's_Order

chexie said:


> So what's everyone doing to pass the time lately?



I have been vacationing from work to avoid getting overtime and risking suspension.

I've been looking for a second job, shopping, doing laundry, trying to pick up a cheap bike to save me some of my long bus trip, and preparing for all the work that soon comes with being 18.

(Memo to other working almost-18 year olds: If you go into Bank of America and say "I'm almost 18 and I'd like to look into how to open my first credit account, they will pounce on you like hyenas on wilderbeasts. You will know no peace)


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Hey all! I just wanted to pop in and say that I'm pretty sure they sent an e-mail last year telling us the applications wouldn't be out until September- and there they were August...24th, or so?  

The biggest tip on making sure you get in is to apply EARLY. Like the moment the applications get out. Of course people still get in around October or so, but if you're really, really wanting to do this make sure you apply ASAP. The early bird catches the worm!

(of course this isn't going to automatically mean you're in, but it's one of the best things you can do to make sure you have a great shot at getting in!)

The other thing you can do is prepare, prepare, prepare for the interview! It's not that bad, but still you want to make sure you know the basics. Like why you'd want to do the CP, why you're interested in Disney, where you could possibly see yourself working in Disney in the future. Think of worst case scenario issues with the job and how you'd deal with those. If you don't have any work experience, don't always judge by what experience you think you know, like with school, because with the work force is different. Think like you would think were you the person interviewing.

Good luck!


----------



## khancock

Pure_Imagination said:


> but it's one of the best things you can do to make sure you have a great shot at getting in!



And it is also one of the best things you can do to have a great shot of landing a pending status since many more people will interview after you.  If you don't knock your interview out of the park, you'll have to wait.

I don't agree with the thinking that timing of when you apply has any influence on the interviewer's final decision.  It comes down to if you make it through the Gallup profile and how well you actually do during the telephone interview.

Just because you apply day 1 doesn't make you a better applicant for a position.  Applying the last day doesn't make you a worse applicant.

If anyone really thinks that the interviewer is going to say "Oh my!  You applied the first day, so I'm going to give you a job", please take a few moments and look through some old threads on here and other message boards at the number of people who applied then and were shocked that they didn't make it in or had to wait a few months because they were pended.

I'm not saying it is bad to apply earlier in the season just to get it out of the way.  My point is that it isn't going to play a part on actually getting into the program or not.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

My point is this- thousands, possibly tens of thousands of people are going to apply. What's a real easy way to sort through those applications? First come first serve. Of course if you apply later and do a great interview like everyone else there's a good chance you can still get in, but spaces in the program will fill up fast. Just like if you're one of the first to apply and fail the web interview or do a terrible phone interview you won't get in. Like I said no, it's not going to be a very sure-fire way to get in, but it definitely does not hurt to apply early. I'd rather apply when the recruiting stage is new, fresh, and exciting again rather than a few months into it after interviewers have done thousands of these interviews and there are fewer spots available. 

Plus the trend usually goes that the last to apply gets the lesser chance when it comes to getting a favorable role. Meaning a lot of people end up having to choose between quick-service or nothing. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I just know a lot of people wouldn't want to have to make that choice. I just wouldn't procrastinate just because you can. Applying early is always one of the big tips I've always heard about the CP


----------



## Neverland_gal

I am definitely applying early as to avoid the more desirable roles filling up! (I mean someone has to get one of the good roles, so I at least want to be in the running!  )

I am so glad they changed the rules and let you get accepted in a second choice before auditioning for a character! I have wanted to be a character and share the magic with others ever since I was 7. I flat out face planted in front of EVERYONE at Ariel's Grotto in WDW as my family was waiting in line to meet Ariel (even Ariel saw it happen). When I went to meet her she told me that the rocks in her grotto were just so darn slippery and she falls on them all the time. Why, just yesterday she slipped on a rock and fell right over the railing into the water (the water that used to be part of the 20 thousand leagues under the sea ride). This made me feel SO much better and happy about sharing something with Ariel.

This memory has stayed with me the past 13 years and has instilled in me the desire to "pay it forward" and give that special feeling to other children visiting WDW!!


----------



## Joanna71985

peaceheart said:


> Can everyone respond with how much each job pays, or what jobs pay you DO know?  and how many hours they usually get, if you know that. thank you! <3



The hours will depend on role, as well as location



peaceheart said:


> you've done the program before? if i check off several things that i would not enjoy, but would rather do than NOTHING-- will they let me have one of my top choices if i explain my situation? How have you found that working for others? thanks again! <3



This is me personally (and also what I told the students at my school when I was a campus rep), but I told them that if there was a role they weren't comfortable with, to not pick it (as you could potentially end up with that role). You don't want to be unhappy for 5-7 months. 



Neverland_gal said:


> I Know that I want character performer to be my first choice, character attendent second and I am debating what to put third. I was thinking about merchandise but I have a couple of questions. Where would I be most likely to work? In a store or at an outdoor cart? In the parks or in a resort shop?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



When I worked in merchandise, in my area we had both shops and carts. So we would rotate around and work at both kinds. There were days where I almost worked at every location (we had 3 carts, 2 outdoor shops, and 4 shops).


----------



## mikelo

Anna's_Order said:


> I'd sure love to do custodial...I used to do custodial when I worked on the Air Force Base...
> 
> That'd be one of my top picks, next to food service, since I like working in Fast Food the best.
> 
> I'd do any role, even attractions and stuff if I HAD to, but I hope I can convince the recruiter I'd be best in fast food or cleaning.



Custodial is actually the role with the most guest interaction. I was surprised at first when I heard that but it actually made a lot of sense when I thought about it. You roam the parks, cleaning as you go, and answer questions, hand out maps, give directions, etc. I can't imagine how many times a custodian will be asked where the bathroom is. I'd also be willing to bet that quick service comes on par as far as guest interaction goes. Cosmic Ray's in the Magic Kingdom used to be the busiest restaurant on the planet up until the opened a 3 story mega McDonald's in Japan (which I'm sure you know about). 

Anyway, it looks like you have a hard working attitude, and that you could certainly do the job that is asked of you. Your work experience is testament to that. I also remember reading on another thread that you're looking more into Disneyland than Disney World? I know it's not an issue for you but just fyi Disneyland has much more limited hours, so I doubt you'll have very many "late" shifts. California Adventures usually closes around 10:00pm, even in the summer, and Disneyland closes at 12:00. Hope that helps!


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

If all goes well, I'll be applying for Spring 2011!!


----------



## FoxwithEars

Sorry I am a newbie but what is the most popular role people apply for?


----------



## Jefpier

Anyone for PI ?


----------



## Anna's_Order

mikelo said:


> Custodial is actually the role with the most guest interaction. I was surprised at first when I heard that but it actually made a lot of sense when I thought about it. You roam the parks, cleaning as you go, and answer questions, hand out maps, give directions, etc. I can't imagine how many times a custodian will be asked where the bathroom is. I'd also be willing to bet that quick service comes on par as far as guest interaction goes. Cosmic Ray's in the Magic Kingdom used to be the busiest restaurant on the planet up until the opened a 3 story mega McDonald's in Japan (which I'm sure you know about).
> 
> Anyway, it looks like you have a hard working attitude, and that you could certainly do the job that is asked of you. Your work experience is testament to that. I also remember reading on another thread that you're looking more into Disneyland than Disney World? I know it's not an issue for you but just fyi Disneyland has much more limited hours, so I doubt you'll have very many "late" shifts. California Adventures usually closes around 10:00pm, even in the summer, and Disneyland closes at 12:00. Hope that helps!



Thanks, so much! You're the first comrade to give me some helpful info on these boards. I'm afraid the others write my concerns and stuff off as negativity.

Anyways, thanks for responding to my post.


----------



## psherman42

What kind of photography experience do we need for photopass? That's not my first choice of role but I am thinking of putting it down on my checklist. And is 7 roles enough to put down? Right now I have attractions, merchandise, character attendant, QSFB, FSFB, photopass, and vacation planner. I might add Main entrance operations but I don't know yet. I really don't want to have to drive the trams. lmao.


----------



## illini4princess

It looks like you have a good amount down. And more important than the amount, you have some roles like QSFB/FSFB/merchandise/attractions which Disney nees a lot of people to fill. I think you'd be set, but one more couldn't hurt


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

psherman42 said:


> What kind of photography experience do we need for photopass? That's not my first choice of role but I am thinking of putting it down on my checklist. And is 7 roles enough to put down? Right now I have attractions, merchandise, character attendant, QSFB, FSFB, photopass, and vacation planner. I might add Main entrance operations but I don't know yet. I really don't want to have to drive the trams. lmao.



I heard once that they would rather have people they could train in their style than someone who is more experienced and has their own style of photography. So, if that is the case, then you don't have to have too much. But I'm really not sure if that's the case... Marina (marinahendrix on the boards) was a Photopass Photog. She would be able to give you the best answer


----------



## psherman42

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I heard once that they would rather have people they could train in their style than someone who is more experienced and has their own style of photography. So, if that is the case, then you don't have to have too much. But I'm really not sure if that's the case... Marina (marinahendrix on the boards) was a Photopass Photog. She would be able to give you the best answer



Oh ok thanks. Because Photopass Photgrapher is something I'd definitely be interested in but my camera isn't exactly high tech and the only experience I've had with a camera similar to what they probably use was a digital photography class I took my senior year of high school.


----------



## chexie

psherman42 said:


> What kind of photography experience do we need for photopass? That's not my first choice of role but I am thinking of putting it down on my checklist. And is 7 roles enough to put down? Right now I have attractions, merchandise, character attendant, QSFB, FSFB, photopass, and vacation planner. I might add Main entrance operations but I don't know yet. I really don't want to have to drive the trams. lmao.




For me i'm going to tell them about my Yearbook experience (I did yearbook for 3 years in high school), we worked with a variety of different cameras and we had to lug around all or equipment at sports games, dances, other events. 
I guess tell them if you've done something like yearbook or even high school newspaper/ tv group.


----------



## Joanna71985

FoxwithEars said:


> Sorry I am a newbie but what is the most popular role people apply for?



Some include attractions, BBB, entertainment, and photopass.


----------



## chexie

Anyone see Sorcerer's Apprentice? 

i saw it on friday and i loved it <3


----------



## flowergirlbecca

Hi everyone!
I have been thinking about applying for this spring and just had a few questions. (I am sure they have been asked before but could not find it!) First, if I apply for spring that ends in May, correct, and Spring advantage goes through summer? Also, if I just do the spring CP and end up loving it (I'm sure I will - it's the happiest place on earth) but I do want to make sure first, would I be able to extend it easily to last the extra 'advantage' time? 

I know I have more but I can't remember all my questions at this point! Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## vegetablegirl

flowergirlbecca said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been thinking about applying for this spring and just had a few questions. (I am sure they have been asked before but could not find it!) First, if I apply for spring that ends in May, correct, and Spring advantage goes through summer? Also, if I just do the spring CP and end up loving it (I'm sure I will - it's the happiest place on earth) but I do want to make sure first, would I be able to extend it easily to last the extra 'advantage' time?
> 
> I know I have more but I can't remember all my questions at this point! Thanks in advance for your help!!



You're right in that Spring goes until May or so, and then Spring Advantage goes through the summer.

You can apply to extend, and as far as I've heard, and I'm sure others will have more information on this, as long as they've got room and your record (not being late, performing well on the job) is good, it's not that hard to extend. If your record isn't so good, it gets a little tougher, as far as I can tell.

But then, I'm not one who's actually been out there, so maybe someone else has a more accurate answer!


----------



## Joanna71985

chexie said:


> Anyone see Sorcerer's Apprentice?
> 
> i saw it on friday and i loved it <3



I saw it yesterday. It was good


----------



## flowergirlbecca

Thanks for your answer; that's what I was thinking, lol. So now a question about hours/shifts... if I worked in Merchandise at a park, would I be able to pick up merchandise hours at other resorts/parks easily, or is there other training involved in switching locations that I wouldn't be able to do that? Also I was wondering if anyone here has done merchandise and some of their experiences in that or if they would suggest another area that might be better? Thanks again!!


----------



## Brunhild

Hi everyone! I've been on Disboards for a while and have never posted. I have a bad habit of lurking, but I'm trying to fix it! 

Anyway, my name is Emily and this Fall I'm going to be a sophomore. I'm really hoping to apply for Spring 2011 at WDW. I'm a little nervous about it since I've never been away from home before and I sometimes get pretty shy around new people. I'm hoping to meet some new friends here so I won't be totally alone when/if I go!


----------



## mebbradley

Hey Everyone!  

I hope everyone's summer is going well.....If you'r super bored, come check out my blog and twitter! It's being updated from Berlin, Germany right now since that's where I'm at! 

mebbradley.blogspot.com or mebbradley on twitter!


----------



## vegetablegirl

mebbradley said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone's summer is going well.....If you'r super bored, come check out my blog and twitter! It's being updated from Berlin, Germany right now since that's where I'm at!
> 
> mebbradley.blogspot.com or mebbradley on twitter!



Aren't the Walk/Don't Walk signs so much cooler than ours? They have cute little hats!


----------



## TweedleMe

Just thought I'd post and let everyone know how excited I am for Spring 2011.....
I really think that the DCP will change my life for the better... I can not wait!


----------



## wannabefreeee

flowergirlbecca said:


> Thanks for your answer; that's what I was thinking, lol. So now a question about hours/shifts... if I worked in Merchandise at a park, would I be able to pick up merchandise hours at other resorts/parks easily, or is there other training involved in switching locations that I wouldn't be able to do that? Also I was wondering if anyone here has done merchandise and some of their experiences in that or if they would suggest another area that might be better? Thanks again!!



I did merchandise for this past spring cp at the Boardwalk. I LOVED it. The best thing about merchandise is that you can pick up shifts almost anywhere. So I was able to pick up a few at the Emporium on Mainstreet. There is no training...which can be a dangerous thing, I didn't know where anything was and I wasn't familiar with their clocking in/clocking out system. But it's all part of the adventure. Merchandise hours at a park tend to vary at each park...worst would definitely be magic kingdom. My roommate sometimes wouldn't get home until 5am...or 7am after beginning her shift at midnight. My hours would never go past 12am at the Resort. I would have preferred a park but you take what you get ya know? Either way it's a blast I promise!!


----------



## flowergirlbecca

Thank you for your thorough response!! That's cool that you were able to have a chance to work at MK even though you were working at a resort. I was wondering... in merchandise did you find you had a lot of interaction with kids? I love children and I was thinking it would be more fun that way over say attractions where I might have much less interaction with people (ie: like Everest operating the ride).


----------



## Anna's_Order

Is it required for CPs to pick up a certain number of hours? Or do you just have to work the hours assigned? 

I'm sort of hoping to have it a little easier as a CP, no more busting my culo for extra shifts...like, no more than 40 or 50 hours a week.


----------



## coorsie

You're required a minimum of somewhere around 32-35 hours a week. During peak periods, it tends to be much more, and you promise to give them full availability when you sing up for the CP.


----------



## Anna's_Order

flowergirlbecca said:


> Thank you for your thorough response!! That's cool that you were able to have a chance to work at MK even though you were working at a resort. I was wondering... in merchandise did you find you had a lot of interaction with kids? I love children and I was thinking it would be more fun that way over say attractions where I might have much less interaction with people (ie: like Everest operating the ride).





coorsie said:


> You're required a minimum of somewhere around 32-35 hours a week. During peak periods, it tends to be much more, and you promise to give them full availability when you sing up for the CP.



Fair enough! Not like I couldn't use the money, anyways, and I do want to establish myself. I'm hoping to pick up an actual job in the park by the time my CP runs out...that way I can stay in Anaheim.


----------



## chexie

hows life everybody?


----------



## flowergirlbecca

chexie said:


> hows life everybody?



My life is going well; how about you? I think I am started to get excited because I am having dreams about Disneyworld, like multiple per night... Haha I might be applying for fall instead though, so we'll see! Does anyone have any insight to offer on the following?: If I do end up deciding to go fall, but I apply for spring just as practice on the interviewing part, is it looked poorly upon if I decline? I may do Spring but it is looking right now like fall will work better with my schedule. I am Really hoping to get merchandise and I know it is a big role (lots of slots open) but I am just wondering what chances are on getting in/being rejected, too. 

Thanks!


----------



## chexie

flowergirlbecca said:


> My life is going well; how about you? I think I am started to get excited because I am having dreams about Disneyworld, like multiple per night... Haha I might be applying for fall instead though, so we'll see! Does anyone have any insight to offer on the following?: If I do end up deciding to go fall, but I apply for spring just as practice on the interviewing part, is it looked poorly upon if I decline? I may do Spring but it is looking right now like fall will work better with my schedule. I am Really hoping to get merchandise and I know it is a big role (lots of slots open) but I am just wondering what chances are on getting in/being rejected, too.
> 
> Thanks!




It's going pretty awesome. I'm serving out my last week of working for my old job, then i start august 4th at office max :] i'm so excited. i got this job to help gain some retail experience for the wdwcp. 
i know what mean about the dreams, trust me your not alone i get them all the time sometimes there about the interview or just already there working at disney. i don't think you'll looked down upon from declining the invitation, i bet disney understands when a family emergency or even school conflict comes up. i was going to apply last fall but i couldn't because my school schedule couldn't take a break for disney. merchandise is my third pick, attractions is first then photo pass. as of slots of people getting in there's a thread on the college board saying how many get in..i might be wrong but i think i remember reading that 3,000-7,000 people get in, i think thats what i remember reading but i could be wrong.


----------



## Anna's_Order

chexie said:


> It's going pretty awesome. I'm serving out my last week of working for my old job, then i start august 4th at office max :] i'm so excited. i got this job to help gain some retail experience for the wdwcp.
> i know what mean about the dreams, trust me your not alone i get them all the time sometimes there about the interview or just already there working at disney. i don't think you'll looked down upon from declining the invitation, i bet disney understands when a family emergency or even school conflict comes up. i was going to apply last fall but i couldn't because my school schedule couldn't take a break for disney. merchandise is my third pick, attractions is first then photo pass. as of slots of people getting in there's a thread on the college board saying how many get in..i might be wrong but i think i remember reading that 3,000-7,000 people get in, i think thats what i remember reading but i could be wrong.



I'm bumping this thread. The Fall 2011 program thread is already at the top of the forum, and the Spring program is sooner and more relevant.

I have heard they will soon be ending the Disney College Program for good, due to the economy. how soon do you think this will happen?


----------



## jewjubean

Anna's_Order said:


> I'm bumping this thread. The Fall 2011 program thread is already at the top of the forum, and the Spring program is sooner and more relevant.
> 
> I have heard they will soon be ending the Disney College Program for good, due to the economy. how soon do you think this will happen?



Hmm where did you hear this??


----------



## chexie

Anna's_Order said:


> I'm bumping this thread. The Fall 2011 program thread is already at the top of the forum, and the Spring program is sooner and more relevant.
> 
> I have heard they will soon be ending the Disney College Program for good, due to the economy. how soon do you think this will happen?



where did you here that from? 

its not on the college program website


----------



## meganDCP2010

Why on earth would would they end the CP?  The CP is doing Disney a lot of good because it provides them labor.  It also means that Disney doesn't have to hire a bunch of people who will work for a lot more than minimum wage, while they can recruit college kids and pay them less.  Plus, the government is paying Disney to have CPs.


----------



## ifoceanscollide

HAHA, I have Nooooo clue where you heard that, but as someone who is currently doing the CP, I can tell you that couldn't be further from the truth, lol!


----------



## flowergirlbecca

chexie said:


> It's going pretty awesome. I'm serving out my last week of working for my old job, then i start august 4th at office max :] i'm so excited. i got this job to help gain some retail experience for the wdwcp.
> i know what mean about the dreams, trust me your not alone i get them all the time sometimes there about the interview or just already there working at disney. i don't think you'll looked down upon from declining the invitation, i bet disney understands when a family emergency or even school conflict comes up. i was going to apply last fall but i couldn't because my school schedule couldn't take a break for disney. merchandise is my third pick, attractions is first then photo pass. as of slots of people getting in there's a thread on the college board saying how many get in..i might be wrong but i think i remember reading that 3,000-7,000 people get in, i think thats what i remember reading but i could be wrong.



Thanks for your answers! It's nice that you're getting some retail experience... Congrats on the job, lol I have applied just about everywhere and still no luck, so I am hope hope hoping that I will not be put on a "lesser" status because of not having retail experience... And that is quite a few people being accepted, so I like to think my chances are good .. that and I am sooooo passionate about my Disney, LOL at one point I had even memorized avg. temperature, rainfall and humidity points for the Orlando area, would go to sleep with my Disney World guidebook under my pillow...


----------



## DonnaL

I can't imagine Disney would even consider ending the College Program.  First of all, they employ several thousand college students every semester (for some reason the number 5,000 keeps popping into my head)  and as another poster said, they would have a hard time getting that amount of labor that inexpensively any other way.  Also, over the years Disney has invested a lot of money into the college program with housing, transportation, educational courses offered, not to mention the vast amount of experience these students gain, both professionally and personally, while working on the program.


----------



## Joanna71985

Anna's_Order said:


> I'm bumping this thread. The Fall 2011 program thread is already at the top of the forum, and the Spring program is sooner and more relevant.
> 
> I have heard they will soon be ending the Disney College Program for good, due to the economy. how soon do you think this will happen?



I don't think the CP will be ending (and if it was, it definitely won't be anytime soon unless people are extremely stupid).


----------



## mollay

ifoceanscollide said:


> HAHA, I have Nooooo clue where you heard that, but as someone who is currently doing the CP, I can tell you that couldn't be further from the truth, lol!



Lol, don't mind Annas_Order.  S/he's already established him/herself as a troll.  Just trying to get a rise out of everyone.  It's become almost comical at this point.


----------



## chexie

flowergirlbecca said:


> Thanks for your answers! It's nice that you're getting some retail experience... Congrats on the job, lol I have applied just about everywhere and still no luck, so I am hope hope hoping that I will not be put on a "lesser" status because of not having retail experience... And that is quite a few people being accepted, so I like to think my chances are good .. that and I am sooooo passionate about my Disney, LOL at one point I had even memorized avg. temperature, rainfall and humidity points for the Orlando area, would go to sleep with my Disney World guidebook under my pillow...



no problem :] 
i've been looking and applying for a new job since april 2010, i had an interview at petco (its a pet supply store) back in june but no luck, literally a month later office max called and i got hired. just be patient, i know waiting sucks but eventually you'll a nail a retail job if your looking. and keep applying i never intended to apply at office max but i'm glad i did. from what i've read disney has taken people from no work experience to experience in tons of different areas so your good. lol on the disney world guidebook, i sleep with a stitch stuffed animal every night <3


----------



## Anna's_Order

chexie said:


> where did you here that from?
> 
> its not on the college program website



WIKIPEDIA, Just go wiki the disney College Program.

Why would they post it on the program's website? *rolls eyes*


----------



## illini4princess

Is this the part you're referring to?


> Critics argue that Disney is using the program as a source of cheap labor, as interns do the same work as veteran employees, but at a significantly lower pay rate.[4]  In *late 2007*, a permanent Cast Member ran for president of the local union in Orlando. Part of his platform intended to get rid of the Disney College program, claiming that the program "imports thousands of low-wage earners every year to work for Disney, depressing the local employment market and keeping wages down." *Disney responded that the program is beneficial* in the recruitment of cast members and that 8,000 workers out of 62,000 do not greatly impact operations.



*cough*


----------



## GraceysGirl

Anna's_Order said:


> WIKIPEDIA, Just go wiki the disney College Program.
> 
> Why would they post it on the program's website? *rolls eyes*



Well we know that everything we read on the internet is true.


----------



## ifoceanscollide

haha, yea I think I would be too embarrassed to admit that my "facts" came from Wikipedia. Unless you hear it straight from the mouths of TDA, TDO or another higher up area, I'd take it with a grain of salt, lol.


----------



## meganDCP2010

As much as I like to go to Wikipedia to look up some general information, you have to take their information like a grain of salt. They aren't always right, especially when it comes to quotes and numbers.


----------



## chexie

Anna's_Order said:


> WIKIPEDIA, Just go wiki the disney College Program.
> 
> Why would they post it on the program's website? *rolls eyes*



you do realize wikipedia is unreliable, anyone can edit facts and numbers on that site. disney isn't ending the college program.


----------



## Anna's_Order

BIG IMPORTANT QUESTION:

The Disneyland Resort College Program in California offers some housing, right?


----------



## chexie

Anna's_Order said:


> BIG IMPORTANT QUESTION:
> 
> The Disneyland Resort College Program in California offers some housing, right?



they have less housing than the walt disney world college program. 
 but this is right off the disney college program site, on Disneyland CP housing

"Disney College Program Cast Members live in housing located in the Center Street Promenade complex approximately two miles north of the Disneyland® Resort."


----------



## Anna's_Order

chexie said:


> they have less housing than the walt disney world college program.
> but this is right off the disney college program site, on Disneyland CP housing
> 
> "Disney College Program Cast Members live in housing located in the Center Street Promenade complex approximately two miles north of the Disneyland® Resort."



Yeah just found a picture.

Its relatively new....


----------



## chexie

it might be new but it sucks that there's no swimming pools, basketball or tennis courts at that housing.


----------



## Anna's_Order

chexie said:


> it might be new but it sucks that there's no swimming pools, basketball or tennis courts at that housing.



Oh crap, no pools!!! Noo!! lol


----------



## chexie

it says theres one not at the housing but theres a recreation place within walking distance that has a pool


----------



## illini4princess

Ugh, spring isn't exactly prime swimming time in florida anyway right? My high school dance team goes to nationals every year around late January early February and weather's usually been kind of dreary (ha, except two years ago we had a super nice day... the day we left).

I haven't gone any other time besides June/July though, so I wouldn't know how the rest of the season goes. I'm sure it get's better closer to summer, what's living in florida worth if you can't go swimming after all


----------



## mebbradley

I'm BACKKKKK  

(with some major jet lag) but I can't wait to start talking to everyone again!


----------



## ifoceanscollide

hey, we may not have a pool at Carnegie Plaza (DLR CP apartments) but we have the Pacific ocean just 20 minutes away!!!!

(I know, I know, the pacific is FREEZING, but I came from Dallas, so just being NEAR the beach still excites me!!! haha)


----------



## chexie

woot your from dallas thats cool :] 

i'm from houston 

It's almost august, applications are almost here yay :]


----------



## newyoricanny

ifoceanscollide said:


> hey, we may not have a pool at Carnegie Plaza (DLR CP apartments) but we have the Pacific ocean just 20 minutes away!!!!
> 
> (I know, I know, the pacific is FREEZING, but I came from Dallas, so just being NEAR the beach still excites me!!! haha)


 
woot! im from ft worth! Trust me I feel ya on the "no beach" thing lol


----------



## onestepcloser

chexie said:


> It's almost august, applications are almost here yay :]



I know! So exciting, the first period of waiting is almost over! (I'm sure the second period -- waiting for the verdict after the interview -- is even worse.)

I haven't been around in this thread a bunch since I"ve been focusing on my summer semester at school, but now that's over so I wanna reintroduce myself! I'm Jen! Nice to see so many people here.


----------



## psherman42

Oh my god I just want to apply already!! I'm so nervous though that I'm not going to get accepted. Ahhh.
I hope the apps go up before I go back to school.


----------



## vegetablegirl

The thought of actually applying is getting so scary now!


----------



## psherman42

Yeah I'm sort of freaking out now.


----------



## ChickenCarlos

have they said when in August we can start to apply?? im getting nervous and anxious.


----------



## SarahNicole

Hello!!

I'm brand new to this, but couldn't resist joining a board of people who appear to be just as excited about the CP as I am! 

I'm graduating in December, but instead of counting down to that, I've spent the past year or so counting down until I get to move to Orlando! (fingers crossed I get in!)

Can't wait for apps to go up!!


----------



## chexie

ChickenCarlos said:


> have they said when in August we can start to apply?? im getting nervous and anxious.



everyone on the boards here has said end of august, but the disney college program site says september so we will see. 

welcome SarahNicole


----------



## bowlingk

Hey everyone! I'm a Spring 2011 hopeful so I thought I'd introduce myself, I'm Kristin. I joined the group on facebook. I'm also super nervous about just passing the web based interview but hopefully everything works out and I'll see all of you in Florida!


----------



## illini4princess

Ugh, bad news Spring CPers... I might not be able to apply for the Spring 2011 CP now. There's a summer parliamentary internship in London through my university and the University of Michigan that I really want to apply to. And I thought I'd be able to apply for both at the same time and then go to whichever I got accepted to... but it turns out the results aren't posted until late January. And there's also interviews that take place early/mid-January. 

So bummed out now. I already had to decline my Fall 2010 acceptance and now I have to put it off even longer. Not to mention it's iffy if I'd be able to do it Junior/Senior year because of the LSAT and law school applications. Boo 

I do want to hopefully save up money to visit Disney for a couple days early Feb. It's not the same, but definitely still keeping Disney in my life!


----------



## Bekkicookie

I'm thinking about applying for the Spring/Spring Advantage 2011. 

sklgslgj Application time is so near...I'm nervous. 

^^ I live in Puerto Rico. And I graduate in December...if I'm not able to get accepted for Spring then I'll try again for the fall advantage.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Hey, Fall 2010 CPer here. I have gotten a few questions about the application process, so I just made a Vlog for Spring 2011 hopefuls answering questions. Feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


----------



## chexie

illini4princess said:


> Ugh, bad news Spring CPers... I might not be able to apply for the Spring 2011 CP now. There's a summer parlaimentary internship through my university and the University of Michigan that I really want to apply to. And I thought I'd be able to apply for both at the same time and then go to whichever I got accepted to... but it turns out the results aren't posted until late January. And there's also interviews that take place early/mid-January.
> 
> So bummed out now. I already had to decline my Fall 2010 acceptance and now I have to put it off even longer. Not to mention it's iffy if I'd be able to do it Junior/Senior year because of the LSAT and law school applications. Boo
> 
> I do want to hopefully save up money to visit Disney for a couple days early Feb. It's not the same, but definitely still keeping Disney in my life!





awww oh no i'm so sorry :/ that sucks


----------



## disjordan

it seems like just yesterday there was a good 9 months that megan started this board and we were just meeting up on facebook.  i can't believe there is a month until we apply!

as always, i'm here to tell you new comers about skype.  lately, we haven't used it much but i'm sure once we start applying and hearing back we'll be talking a lot more.  i check skype at least once a day so if you wanna chitchat, you can add me at oneofthoseghosts.  also, if you haven't joined the fbook group yet i suggest you do! 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/group.php?gid=272325548167&v=wall 

that's the link and i hope to see you all there


----------



## mebbradley

disjordan said:


> it seems like just yesterday there was a good 9 months that megan started this board and we were just meeting up on facebook.  i can't believe there is a month until we apply!
> 
> as always, i'm here to tell you new comers about skype.  lately, we haven't used it much but i'm sure once we start applying and hearing back we'll be talking a lot more.  i check skype at least once a day so if you wanna chitchat, you can add me at oneofthoseghosts.  also, if you haven't joined the fbook group yet i suggest you do!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/group.php?gid=272325548167&v=wall
> 
> that's the link and i hope to see you all there




HEY Jordan! haha yeah, wow it's crazy!  

I know once I move back into school in 3 weeks (boo) I'll be online alot more often!  

add me on skype if you would like : mebbradley


----------



## onestepcloser

disjordan said:


> it seems like just yesterday there was a good 9 months that megan started this board and we were just meeting up on facebook.  i can't believe there is a month until we apply!



I know, right? Crazy...


----------



## chexie

can you believe its almost august :] our wait is almost over


----------



## newyoricanny

It's AUGUST  Guys...we are probably just DAYS away from apps..eek!


----------



## chexie

ohh i know :] 

so just curious how many of you guys have started vlogs just for the wdwcp


----------



## Neverland_gal

Ahhh it's finally august! I'm so excited. Hopefully Disney will put the apps up before September like the website says!! The general consensus is that the e-presentation will be up before the applications, right?

I had a terrible nightmare last night. I dreamed that apps had come out and I was helping a friend with his and giving him advice on the web interview part. And I went to show him how to do something and I said "here like this" but I accidentally started my own web interview by mistake. But I wasn't ready to take it and I was trying to hurry and finish it when some sort of emergency happened and I had to quit in the middle, so it failed me and I was soooooooo upset that I wouldn't be going to Disney.  I woke up feeling super depressed and sad!


----------



## onestepcloser

chexie said:


> ohh i know :]
> 
> so just curious how many of you guys have started vlogs just for the wdwcp



I've got one! I haven't used it in forever since I've been busy with school, but I think it's time to start it up again. 

http://www.youtube.com/wdwcpjenny


----------



## chexie

onestepcloser said:


> I've got one! I haven't used it in forever since I've been busy with school, but I think it's time to start it up again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/wdwcpjenny



i don't know if i should start one, do you like using a vlog?


----------



## psherman42

If I get accepted I'm going to be starting a blog. I don't like vlogging though. I don't like the sound of my voice. lmao.


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> If I get accepted I'm going to be starting a blog. I don't like vlogging though. I don't like the sound of my voice. lmao.



That's the same reason why I started my blog


----------



## TweedleMe

I plan on starting a blog the day the applications come out so I can record my experience from Day 0...
I can't wait


----------



## chexie

i already have a blog..just not a vlog i think i'm gonna start one but i think i'll be like Tweedleme and wait till applications come out before i start a vlog


----------



## onestepcloser

chexie said:


> i don't know if i should start one, do you like using a vlog?



The vlog is weird... I started it because I liked watching other peoples, but it's strange to just ramble into the camera. I guess it gets easier the longer you do it. I may do one or two before, but I think I'll probably start actually using it again once applications come out. It's a fun way to get to know other DCP hopefuls.


----------



## chexie

i gave in i made one last night
and i'm uploading it to youtube now :] 

if anyone wants to check it out it'll probably be up in like an hour or two 
just look me up my youtube name is lexiereneemankin :]


----------



## laurentr85

I've been vlogging a little about the program on my personal YouTube channel. My username on YouTube is laurentr85 (I can't post links here yet. lol)

If I get accepted, I might create a brand new account strictly for WDWCP vlogs, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

onestepcloser said:


> The vlog is weird... I started it because I liked watching other peoples, but it's strange to just ramble into the camera. I guess it gets easier the longer you do it. I may do one or two before, but I think I'll probably start actually using it again once applications come out. It's a fun way to get to know other DCP hopefuls.



I'm vlogging about my Fall 2010 journey. At first it was weird and strange to talk to a camera but now I'm used to it. Though I still don't like the sound of my voice! It's a great way to meet everyone and a great way to keep people entertained while they are waiting to apply. I just wish more CPers kept up with their vlogs while on the program.


----------



## chexie

just curious does it feel like august is going slow or fast to everyone?

for me i think it feels like it's going fast, but maybe thats because i'm working a new job


----------



## jewjubean

Pretty pumped!! School starts next week then vacation on the 29th of September!! Can't wait for applications to post!


----------



## newyoricanny

August is going by soooooo slow for me. This me most of the time


----------



## krystina&thebeast

newyoricanny said:


> August is going by soooooo slow for me. This me most of the time



i am doing the exact same thing. all day. every day. even right now. thank goodness for work, it distracts me for a few hours a day.


----------



## chexie

jewjubean said:


> Pretty pumped!! School starts next week then vacation on the 29th of September!! Can't wait for applications to post!



wow you start next week  

i don't start till august 30th :]


----------



## jewjubean

They are starting early this year for some reason, I'm not complaining we will be out by thanksgiving!


----------



## chexie

extremely luckly we get out like the first week of december :] 

my younger brother hates that i'm in college because of my school hours. i keep telling him his day will come


----------



## Hannah831

Hi all! I just stumbled across disboards yesterday while I had some free time and got so sucked into the College Program 3 board that I spent 4 hours reading it and other forums about the CP! I'm so excited to be applying for the Spring 2011 CP!! 

For starters, I'm Hannah. I'll be a sophomore at Indiana University Purdue University in Indianapolis later this month (classes start Aug. 24th for me.) I'm currently a secondary history education major. I've been to Disney 11 times and love coming back home every time! I'm not sure yet whether I want to do Spring or Spring Advantage, so I think I'll probably apply for Spring and then ask about extending while I'm down there  

I applied for Spring 2010 in October last year, and did not pass the web interview (  ) but I've been doing a TON of research, reading people's advice about how to get accepted, and I'm much more confident in my ability to succeed this time  I'm hoping to get accepted and either do Merchandise, Vacation Planner, FSFB, Hospitality, Concierge, or Attractions. I'm also going to put Housekeeping, because I love being at the resorts and doing housekeeping is a million times better than being stuck in Indiana for winter  

I can't wait for applications to open!! I check back daily


----------



## meganDCP2010

Hannah831 said:


> Hi all! I just stumbled across disboards yesterday while I had some free time and got so sucked into the College Program 3 board that I spent 4 hours reading it and other forums about the CP! I'm so excited to be applying for the Spring 2011 CP!!
> 
> For starters, I'm Hannah. I'll be a sophomore at Indiana University Purdue University in Indianapolis later this month (classes start Aug. 24th for me.) I'm currently a secondary history education major. I've been to Disney 11 times and love coming back home every time! I'm not sure yet whether I want to do Spring or Spring Advantage, so I think I'll probably apply for Spring and then ask about extending while I'm down there
> 
> I applied for Spring 2010 in October last year, and did not pass the web interview (  ) but I've been doing a TON of research, reading people's advice about how to get accepted, and I'm much more confident in my ability to succeed this time  I'm hoping to get accepted and either do Merchandise, Vacation Planner, FSFB, Hospitality, Concierge, or Attractions. I'm also going to put Housekeeping, because I love being at the resorts and doing housekeeping is a million times better than being stuck in Indiana for winter
> 
> I can't wait for applications to open!! I check back daily



Good luck this time around!


----------



## mikelo

Applications go live August 23rd! =) Good luck everyone..


----------



## jewjubean

I trust your opinion but where did you find your information??


----------



## mikelo

From my recruiter, I'm a campus rep =)


----------



## vegetablegirl

mikelo said:


> Applications go live August 23rd! =) Good luck everyone..



Eek!


----------



## jewjubean

Ahhh fun fun, I did talk to recruiting today and two different people told me the 16-17th :s you know how they are though.


----------



## mikelo

yeah it tends to be one of those "subject to change without notice" type of things haha


----------



## Kaitlyn526

I don't know if this has been asked yet, because I haven't read through all the posts, but when does the Spring 2011 start? In January, or is it later in the year, like actual Springtime? Because I know Fall 2010 didn't start in the fall, it started in August (which in Texas, is still summer). So does anyone know when Spring starts?
I'm Kaitlyn, and I was accepted for Fall 2010, but couldn't go (for a couple reasons), but I'm hoping to be accepted for Spring 2011!
I am also very interested in character performer auditions and information, because I applied too late for Fall 2010 to audition for character performer, but I would love to be one! I have a lot of dance and acting experience, and I am 5'6"! So any information on character performers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chexie

mikelo said:


> Applications go live August 23rd! =) Good luck everyone..



OMGGGGGG :] 

really ??? 

that's the day before my favorite book comes out 

ohh now i really can't wait till that week


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kaitlyn526 said:


> I don't know if this has been asked yet, because I haven't read through all the posts, but when does the Spring 2011 start? In January, or is it later in the year, like actual Springtime? Because I know Fall 2010 didn't start in the fall, it started in August (which in Texas, is still summer). So does anyone know when Spring starts?
> I'm Kaitlyn, and I was accepted for Fall 2010, but couldn't go (for a couple reasons), but I'm hoping to be accepted for Spring 2011!
> I am also very interested in character performer auditions and information, because I applied too late for Fall 2010 to audition for character performer, but I would love to be one! I have a lot of dance and acting experience, and I am 5'6"! So any information on character performers would be greatly appreciated



Spring sessions start in January. 

For Character Performer info- check out this thread: Character Heights / CP Auditions
There's lots of info on there.


----------



## carrenhisner

Thank you very much! Now only a month of waiting .One last question. You must wait until you hear if you have been accepted into the program right? 
Not accepted his second choice, temporary basis? How many papers are usually available after the hearings are held ?


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Thanks! Do you happen to know when in January? Do you think there's any chance I could go after the 16th, or do you think it's before that?
Also, when do we find out if we made it in (if we apply at the earliest possible)? I just need to make sure it's before I have to register for spring classes (because if I don't make it in, I want to be taking classes in the spring semester).
Thanks again!


----------



## Joanna71985

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Thanks! Do you happen to know when in January? Do you think there's any chance I could go after the 16th, or do you think it's before that?
> Also, when do we find out if we made it in (if we apply at the earliest possible)? I just need to make sure it's before I have to register for spring classes (because if I don't make it in, I want to be taking classes in the spring semester).
> Thanks again!



The Spring dates run around mid-Jan, and the Spring Advantage dates run around late Jan/early Feb.

It can vary. For my programs, it took me anywhere from 2 weeks up to 7 weeks to find out (and I applied the first week each time, with the exception of my first CP. But I found out in 11 days then).


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Thanks, Joanna!
Also, about roommates- I know most times,you have a roommate close to the same age as you (either under 21 or over), right? But also if I choose to apply for Spring Advantage (I haven't decided between Spring and Spring Advantage yet) can I have a roommate that is only going to be there for Spring? How does that work?


----------



## meganDCP2010

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Thanks, Joanna!
> Also, about roommates- I know most times,you have a roommate close to the same age as you (either under 21 or over), right? But also if I choose to apply for Spring Advantage (I haven't decided between Spring and Spring Advantage yet) can I have a roommate that is only going to be there for Spring? How does that work?


You have to room with someone that has the same arrival date as you.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

OK thanks- so if I am doing Spring and arriving on January 20th, then my roommate has to be doing the same (they can't be doing Spring Advantage)? What if I apply to extend it while I'm there (to stay through the summer) then do I just get a new roommate when mine leaves, or what?
Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

Kaitlyn526 said:


> OK thanks- so if I am doing Spring and arriving on January 20th, then my roommate has to be doing the same (they can't be doing Spring Advantage)? What if I apply to extend it while I'm there (to stay through the summer) then do I just get a new roommate when mine leaves, or what?
> Thanks



Correct. Your roomates have to have the same check in/out dates as you.

If you extend, you would be moving into a new apartment, with new roomates


----------



## bowlingk

Hannah831 said:


> Hi all! I just stumbled across disboards yesterday while I had some free time and got so sucked into the College Program 3 board that I spent 4 hours reading it and other forums about the CP! I'm so excited to be applying for the Spring 2011 CP!!
> 
> For starters, I'm Hannah. I'll be a sophomore at Indiana University Purdue University in Indianapolis later this month (classes start Aug. 24th for me.) I'm currently a secondary history education major. I've been to Disney 11 times and love coming back home every time! I'm not sure yet whether I want to do Spring or Spring Advantage, so I think I'll probably apply for Spring and then ask about extending while I'm down there
> 
> I applied for Spring 2010 in October last year, and did not pass the web interview (  ) but I've been doing a TON of research, reading people's advice about how to get accepted, and I'm much more confident in my ability to succeed this time  I'm hoping to get accepted and either do Merchandise, Vacation Planner, FSFB, Hospitality, Concierge, or Attractions. I'm also going to put Housekeeping, because I love being at the resorts and doing housekeeping is a million times better than being stuck in Indiana for winter
> 
> I can't wait for applications to open!! I check back daily




Hey Hannah! I'm also applying for Spring 2011, most likely Spring Advantage. But I was wondering, what research did you do for tips on how to pass the web interview? Any tricks? I've heard how they reword the same question several times so you have to be careful and consistent, but I'm just so worried I'm going to fail the web interview and my hopes will be dashed instantly!


----------



## chexie

bowlingk said:


> Hey Hannah! I'm also applying for Spring 2011, most likely Spring Advantage. But I was wondering, what research did you do for tips on how to pass the web interview? Any tricks? I've heard how they reword the same question several times so you have to be careful and consistent, but I'm just so worried I'm going to fail the web interview and my hopes will be dashed instantly!



I took the web interview a year ago, i passed but i couldn't take the phone interview because i realized that i wasn't ready to take a break from my current year of college. 

I remember they look for you to be consistent and honest. Read the questions carefully and try to answer with strongly agree or strongly disagree. Show that your confident in yourself :] 

I also remember that there were some questions that looked alike but where just worded differently. 

Like for example there was one i remember that went.. Is it ok to be late to work? and then later on there was a question that said Are you always on time to work?


----------



## PrincessBriarRose

Hi All,

I'm joining the thread a little late but I am going to be doing the "program", I'm so excited. I start January 10th, 2011. Does anyone else know if they are going around that time?


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessBriarRose said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm joining the thread a little late but I am going to be doing the "program", I'm so excited. I start January 10th, 2011. Does anyone else know if they are going around that time?



Are you doing the CP? They haven't started recruiting for Spring 2011 yet


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Hey! If you're going to the Austin, Tx auditions on October 17th, join this facebook group:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...6692291&ref=ts
I just made it (first group I've ever made too) so we could all meet and discuss auditions!


----------



## psherman42

Ahh applications are so soon!! I am so nervous about the web interview still.


----------



## chexie

yeppp so soon i wonder if they are going to come out this week like some has said or next week like the others have said


----------



## vegetablegirl

Part of me wants it sooner, part of me is too afraid of messing up and wants it later.

Not like I have much choice, but boy, it'll be an eventful day when they do come out!


----------



## SarahNicole

I'm so ready! The fact that they've posted the entertainment audition dates makes it more real. . . we're so close to applying, guys! Eeek!!


----------



## chexie

didn't someone say a few pages back that one day a recruiter said applications will be out either August 16th and 17th. if thats true then thats tomorrow and the day after that. i hope they come out tomorrow that would be amazing


----------



## jewjubean

I'm starting to get a bit anxious. I've been through this process before and if you thought this wait was bad! Wooh. Wait till your waiting to see if you got in. I'm soo ready to go get back. I have to work all day tomorrow though. So I'm not sure if they do post if I'll be able to apply till tuesday.


----------



## chexie

jewjubean said:


> I'm starting to get a bit anxious. I've been through this process before and if you thought this wait was bad! Wooh. Wait till your waiting to see if you got in. I'm soo ready to go get back. I have to work all day tomorrow though. So I'm not sure if they do post if I'll be able to apply till tuesday.



I'm in the same boat i work 2- 10 tomorrow and then 2-10 again on tuesday. On monday morning i planned on visiting my boyfriend i hope he doesn't get mad if i apply for wdwcp at his house if applications come out


----------



## jewjubean

Where are you in TX?? I'm in Louisiana!


----------



## psherman42

vegetablegirl said:


> Part of me wants it sooner, part of me is too afraid of messing up and wants it later.
> 
> Not like I have much choice, but boy, it'll be an eventful day when they do come out!



Haha that's how I feel. I want it to be here but at the same time I'm so scared I'm going to mess up the web interview and it'll all be over just like that and I'll wish it hadn't come so fast.


----------



## SarahNicole

jewjubean said:


> I'm starting to get a bit anxious. I've been through this process before and if you thought this wait was bad! Wooh. Wait till your waiting to see if you got in. I'm soo ready to go get back. I have to work all day tomorrow though. So I'm not sure if they do post if I'll be able to apply till tuesday.



I work all day tomorrow, too, but the job is sitting at the front desk of my dorm, so I can be online aaaaaall day. I don't know if that's a good thing, though. I'll be sitting there hitting refresh the whole time until apps go up.


----------



## jewjubean

SarahNicole said:


> I work all day tomorrow, too, but the job is sitting at the front desk of my dorm, so I can be online aaaaaall day. I don't know if that's a good thing, though. I'll be sitting there hitting refresh the whole time until apps go up.



I'm pretty lucky that I can check my phone a million times a day. So as soon as those app's come up ya'll better be posting on here!! (I have the e-ticket app) so I can check on here!! lol Then I'll be like. Ok guys..gotta go fill out a pplication so I can leave you again!  They love me so they wont care...till I get accepted again.


----------



## chexie

jewjubean said:


> Where are you in TX?? I'm in Louisiana!



Houston, Texas :] i'm like an hour from galveston


----------



## Kaitlyn526

chexie said:


> Houston, Texas :] i'm like an hour from galveston



I'm in Plano, Tx (Dallas/Ft Worth metroplex)!
Will you be going to the Austin, Tx character performer auditions?


----------



## chexie

Kaitlyn526 said:


> I'm in Plano, Tx (Dallas/Ft Worth metroplex)!
> Will you be going to the Austin, Tx character performer auditions?



Nope I will not :/ 
I'm apply for the regular roles i wanna work in either attractions, photopass or merchandise  

But that's so cool that i'm not the only one from Texas


----------



## jewjubean

It's always fun to meet someone that's halfway close to LA because not many people apply from Louisiana.


----------



## SarahNicole

I'm guessing that today is NOT the day. Ohhhhh well. . . there can't be THAT much more waiting left!


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Yeah but I've heard the day they are released, they won't go live until afternoon/evening. Someone said it is almost always between 4 and 5 eastern (which would be right around now- for the next hour). So hopefully they'll be out soon!


----------



## meganDCP2010

Someone said that the apps for Spring 2010 went up on August 20th.  Any day now.


----------



## Neverland_gal

jewjubean said:


> It's always fun to meet someone that's halfway close to LA because not many people apply from Louisiana.



i'm from louisiana!!!


----------



## chexie

dang i thought i'd come home from work to find that CP applications went up :/

guess the waiting game continues


----------



## GraceysGirl

chexie said:


> dang i thought i'd come home from work to find that CP applications went up :/
> 
> guess the waiting game continues



I feel you! I've been checking all day!


----------



## mebbradley

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Yeah but I've heard the day they are released, they won't go live until afternoon/evening. Someone said it is almost always between 4 and 5 eastern (which would be right around now- for the next hour). So hopefully they'll be out soon!



Last spring it was around 4:30ish because I was skipping practice (Hey, I had no desire to go run laps for no reason with a cold)


----------



## chexie

GraceysGirl said:


> I feel you! I've been checking all day!



at least i had a distraction all day or i'd be at home hitting the refresh button on my computer screen


----------



## POPchick10

man disney just needs to do us all a favor and post the application idk how much longer i can stand to wait


----------



## chexie

i agree they need to hurry up :] 

at least i have another distraction tonight, i have to work till 9:30 again so fingers crossed that the apps will be up tonight when i get home


----------



## PrincessBriarRose

Joanna71985 said:


> Are you doing the CP? They haven't started recruiting for Spring 2011 yet



I am a student at the Culinary Institute of America. So for that they recruit all year long.


----------



## mgriffi6

I don't know if everyone already knows this, but it appears as if the Disneyland college program apps are up now, so hopefully the WDW ones will be coming soon! I don't know why they don't put them up on the same day  but for anyone applying for disneyland good luck!


----------



## vegetablegirl

Argh! I wish I was applying for Disneyland right now!


----------



## littlewitch34

I'm so nervous! I have never applied before and I can't wait to fill out the application. The waiting is/will be the worst part!


----------



## bowlingk

IMPORTANT APPLICATION QUESTION:

I have heard rumors that if you take the web interview on a Mac computer it will automatically fail you. I've also heard it will just work with Internet Explorer. I have a Mac and am afraid to take it with fear of failing. 

Has anyone with a Mac ever taken the web interview and passed? Or does anyone know for sure? Thank you in advance!

~Kristin~


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessBriarRose said:


> I am a student at the Culinary Institute of America. So for that they recruit all year long.



Ah, ok. Yeah, the CP is not up (so it will be awhile before people know if they're accepted).


----------



## cuethemusic

bowlingk said:


> IMPORTANT APPLICATION QUESTION:
> 
> I have heard rumors that if you take the web interview on a Mac computer it will automatically fail you. I've also heard it will just work with Internet Explorer. I have a Mac and am afraid to take it with fear of failing.
> 
> Has anyone with a Mac ever taken the web interview and passed? Or does anyone know for sure? Thank you in advance!
> 
> ~Kristin~



not true. They recommend internet explorer but a couple years ago I took the web interview on a mac using safari and I passed just fine.


----------



## chexie

man i heard the international kiddos have their applications and now disneyland has theres out. come out wdw applications come out tomorrow i dont know if i can wait much longer


----------



## meganDCP2010

bowlingk said:


> IMPORTANT APPLICATION QUESTION:
> 
> I have heard rumors that if you take the web interview on a Mac computer it will automatically fail you. I've also heard it will just work with Internet Explorer. I have a Mac and am afraid to take it with fear of failing.
> 
> Has anyone with a Mac ever taken the web interview and passed? Or does anyone know for sure? Thank you in advance!
> 
> ~Kristin~



I think it has happened to some people on here.  I heard that some of them had the test reset for them.


----------



## chexie

it's the e-presentation that gives mac users some trouble. it will stop in the middle of the presentation and make you  rewatch the e-presentation


----------



## kkay

Neverland_gal said:


> i'm from louisiana!!!




same here!


----------



## jewjubean

The schedules for the in university presentations are up!


----------



## SarahNicole

jewjubean said:


> The schedules for the in university presentations are up!



I just saw that!! Did you notice that the E-Presentation date was 8/16? Don't tease me like that, Disney! At least let me watch the presentation now, so I can apply the minute the applications go live!

(First day of school is today. . . and yet THIS is what I am most concerned about!)


----------



## newyoricanny

Hey!! Apps are up for WDW!!


----------



## SarahNicole

WHERE? It's telling me they're still unavailable!


----------



## SarahNicole

Never mind! They're up! They're up!!

Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## Anna's_Order

SarahNicole said:


> Never mind! They're up! They're up!!
> 
> Good luck, everyone!!



Good luck everyone! So sad that personal issues have prevented me from applying for the Spring session as planned, but in just 11 months my brand new lease will be over, I'll have resolved issues preventing me from applying now, and I'll be prepared to follow my dream and do the Disney College Program at last!


----------



## TinkerMouse

newyoricanny said:


> Hey!! Apps are up for WDW!!



AHH! 
The first time I read this and the last time just now when I clicked the button to quote it, I screamed/squealed and kicked my legs all jumpy and excited then it reminded me of Charlotte Labouf so as for apps going live, ISN'T IT JUST THE BEES KNEES! It's kind of giving me the urge to watch The Princess and the Frog. I'm listening to "I'm So Excited" by The Pointer Sisters on my cell phone! 
Now that I've shared this with all of you I need to calm down, finish my Five Guys burger then watch the E-Presentation.


----------



## GraceysGirl

I've got my phone interview for tomorrow at 1pm!! I'm so excited and nervous!!!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

GraceysGirl said:


> I've got my phone interview for tomorrow at 1pm!! I'm so excited and nervous!!!!



Wow! That was quick!! Good luck!

And good luck to everyone applying!!!


----------



## FoxwithEars

quick question! If you get accepted, when do you have to make your decision by? and also does anyone know when the PI's will come out?


----------



## meganDCP2010

FoxwithEars said:


> quick question! If you get accepted, when do you have to make your decision by? and also does anyone know when the PI's will come out?


I had 2-3 weeks to make my decision.  I heard the PIs will come out sometime in September.


----------



## chexie

i have an interview on friday at 10:45 am with Disney :] 

i got through part one of the application process only phone interview to-go omg im so nervous and excited


----------



## vegetablegirl

WEEE!

I didn't get to schedule my interview today, but believe me, I'll be up bright and early to schedule it tomorrow!

Good luck everybody! Pixie dust to everyone!


----------



## kkay

my interview is at 1030 tomorrow. im pretty nervous!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TinkerMouse

vegetablegirl said:


> WEEE!
> 
> I didn't get to schedule my interview today, but believe me, I'll be up bright and early to schedule it tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck everybody! Pixie dust to everyone!



DITTO to all of that! Minus the bright & early part because I'll probably be asleep...


----------



## bowlingk

chexie said:


> i have an interview on friday at 10:45 am with Disney :]
> 
> i got through part one of the application process only phone interview to-go omg im so nervous and excited



Congrats!! Was the web interview hard? Did you take it on a Mac? About how long does it take, I might do it at school


----------



## GraceysGirl

bowlingk said:


> Congrats!! Was the web interview hard? Did you take it on a Mac? About how long does it take, I might do it at school



The web part wasn't hard and I did it on a Mac and had no problems at all!


----------



## TinkerMouse

bowlingk said:


> About how long does it take, I might do it at school


It was long. The E-Presentation is about 40 mins then filling out the application and web based interview is about 40 mins so if you don't want to rush it you might be looking at an hour and twenty minutes.


----------



## mickey'sbud

I've read the web-based interview has a "timed" part....how was it? and what kind of questions did you have? Do you have any recommendations about it?


----------



## jewjubean

My interview is set for tomorrow at 10:15!


----------



## Neverland_gal

GraceysGirl said:


> The web part wasn't hard and I did it on a Mac and had no problems at all!



Did you use Safari??


----------



## vegetablegirl

mickey'sbud said:


> I've read the web-based interview has a "timed" part....how was it? and what kind of questions did you have? Do you have any recommendations about it?



It was pretty basic stuff for the most part, like "I am always on time" and then you strongly agree, agree, disagree, or strongly disagree. There were also a lot of them where it's says "how fast do you work?" "faster than others, slower, or the same." 

It's mostly just questions like that, things they would probably ask in any job interview. The timed part really isn't much of a problem, there's not a whole lot to debate with yourself in these questions, just pick an answer, don't stress about it too much, and you'll be fine!


----------



## GraceysGirl

Neverland_gal said:


> Did you use Safari??



Yes. For some reason on Firefox it didn't show that the Apps were up. That was weird but overall no problems using Safari.


----------



## onestepcloser

mickey'sbud said:


> I've read the web-based interview has a "timed" part....how was it? and what kind of questions did you have? Do you have any recommendations about it?



The timed portion gave 50 seconds to answer each question; that's almost a minute. Plenty of time to choose an answer.


----------



## SarahNicole

Phone interview Saturday at 9 am! 

I am so ridiculously excited/nervous, I can't stop talking about it! I feel sorry for my poor friends who have to put up with me. . . . 

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## onestepcloser

Just scheduled my phone interview for Monday @ 6! (I'm away for the weekend.) SO EXCITED!! Good luck, everyone! AHHH.


----------



## vegetablegirl

You guys! I'm so nervous!


----------



## chexie

my interview is tomorrow and i'm so nervous/excited/happy ahhhh som many emotions


----------



## FoxwithEars

Hey I have a question. My phone interview is next week, but I heard that the PI's are coming out in September. I would rather get into the PI than the CP and if you get accepted into the CP, you only get 2 weeks to decide. I want to apply for the PI but the CP deadline will be coming out the same time. WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## graygables

FoxwithEars said:


> Hey I have a question. My phone interview is next week, but I heard that the PI's are coming out in September. I would rather get into the PI than the CP and if you get accepted into the CP, you only get 2 weeks to decide. I want to apply for the PI but the CP deadline will be coming out the same time. WHAT SHOULD I DO?



Apply for both.  You can do that with no penalties and if you accept the CP, your deposit will simply transfer over if you get a PI.  I actually applied for and accepted a CP AFTER my 2nd PI interview which wound up being a good call as all management internships were cancelled that semester, so the CP became my Plan A.


----------



## cuethemusic

I had my phone interview today! I posted about it on my blog http://disneyfairytale.blogspot.com/

seriously your nerves are the worst of it, the questions are pretty simple and if you're honest you should be just fine! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## littlewitch34

I can't sit down and watch the e-presentation or do the application until this weekend because I am at Residence Life training to be an RA at my school (for a sixth semester in reslife).

 I want to be able to fill it out now, so I can get over the nerves about applying and then just be in the waiting game (although the waiting is a pretty tough part, too!).


----------



## SarahNicole

littlewitch34 said:


> I can't sit down and watch the e-presentation or do the application until this weekend because I am at Residence Life training to be an RA at my school (for a sixth semester in reslife).
> 
> I want to be able to fill it out now, so I can get over the nerves about applying and then just be in the waiting game (although the waiting is a pretty tough part, too!).



Isn't RA training the WORST? I just finished my 5th training. . . couldn't get out of even half a day. Because Lord knows I might miss something incredibly important that I haven't learned in the other 4 semesters of experience I have. . . .


----------



## FunnyGirl77

Becca, I *love* your blog, it's so beautiful! and anything to do with the upcoming phone interview is loads of help.

Can't. Wait. Anymore. I probably shouldn't have sandwiched my interview tomorrow between a college math assessment and babysitting. 
"We have 12:45 on Saturday"
"Are there any open spots for Sunday?"
"I'm sorry, we're full.
(pause)
"Yes, actually! 12:45 is perfect." 

AHHH *fingers crossed*


----------



## littlewitch34

SarahNicole said:


> Isn't RA training the WORST? I just finished my 5th training. . . couldn't get out of even half a day. Because Lord knows I might miss something incredibly important that I haven't learned in the other 4 semesters of experience I have. . . .



We just changed up some of the things we were doing so I know there's still stuff to learn... but there's a lot of repetitive stuff too. I wish they'd let the returning RAs teach some of it to the newer hires! I want to be able to participate more in the teaching aspect.


----------



## Hannah831

Quick question:

Are the applications only open at certain times of the day? I keep having trouble getting mine to come up... so frustrating!!!


----------



## chexie

Hannah831 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Are the applications only open at certain times of the day? I keep having trouble getting mine to come up... so frustrating!!!



Are you trying to do it on a Macbook? 

I had my interview this morning guys at 10:45 am.. my interviewer actually called me 5 minutes late, because the interview before me ran long. 

I was so nervous before the interview, but it was all for nothing, the interview was really fun and easy. My interview lindsey was really cool and very easy to be myself around her. 

During my interview she asked me alot of questions about Photo Pass Photographer which was my second choice role. If i get in, which i hope i do i believe i'm going to be working as a photopass photographer


----------



## cuethemusic

Hannah831 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Are the applications only open at certain times of the day? I keep having trouble getting mine to come up... so frustrating!!!



The app doesn't work with certain web browsers, what are you using?


----------



## mickey'sbud

Can you put in your application even if you haven't registered for classes yet? DS will be on the quarter system and classes don't start until the end of Sept. He will be meeting w/ an advisor w/in the next 2 weeks. Do you think there is anything to keep him from applying and interviewing?  Should he wait until he is registered for classes to make sure there isn't a glitch?


----------



## Hannah831

cuethemusic said:


> The app doesn't work with certain web browsers, what are you using?



I think it was just a fluke in the system, because I was using Internet Explorer as advised.  Everything is fixed now!  I passed the web interview and now to schedule the phone interview!  I'm so excited!!  I just wish the office for scheduling interviews was open on Saturdays!


----------



## disjordan

hey everyone!  i've applied, have you?  yesterday (the 21st) was the most stressful but satasfying day of my life.  i've waited eight years for the chance to apply and i couldn't be happier!  just a reminder, the facebook group is going strong and we're all VERY excited.  it's a great place to talk to people doing the program and get stoked.

not to mention the skype chats have been fun/insane/and full of hysterical things to keep the time passing.  

good luck to those who interview in the coming week and those who have applied.  i'm sure we all have this in the bag


----------



## disjordan

mickey'sbud said:


> Can you put in your application even if you haven't registered for classes yet? DS will be on the quarter system and classes don't start until the end of Sept. He will be meeting w/ an advisor w/in the next 2 weeks. Do you think there is anything to keep him from applying and interviewing?  Should he wait until he is registered for classes to make sure there isn't a glitch?



i'm a college freshman on semesters, i don't see why wouldn't be able to apply if he's going to complete a semester before his program starts!


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Jordi? If that's you, then I love you  And you do have it in the bag! If not, then sorry for being a creep :/


----------



## s25843

I have my Phone Interview tomorrow evening,,, and i'm so nervous about it. At the end of the web interview does everyone get the "Strong Candidate" message?

This whole application process is new to me,,, I applied the old way with the face to face interview and was accepted into Spring Advantage 2005 as a Vacation Planner,, but fell and had to have major knee surgery about a month before my arrival date, so I had to cancel my arrival, which i'm hoping won't affect my chances this time around.


----------



## disjordan

kaitlyn526 said:


> jordi? If that's you, then i love you  and you do have it in the bag! If not, then sorry for being a creep :/



loooove you


----------



## s25843

Just had a 18 minute phone interview.. The waiting begins!!


----------



## GraceysGirl

Did anyone else's recruiter tell them that because we are so early in the semester (I did my phone interview the very first day) that it would probably be 6 weeks? I don't think I can wait that long!!


----------



## TinkerMouse

GraceysGirl said:


> Did anyone else's recruiter tell them that because we are so early in the semester (I did my phone interview the very first day) that it would probably be 6 weeks? I don't think I can wait that long!!



My interviewer simply said 4-6 weeks. She never mentioned how early it was or anything of that nature. Why would they take longer to process earlier applications? Do they wait around until they get a certain number and then start evaluating? This idea of later=faster is kind of the opposite of how colleges do it.


----------



## littlewitch34

s25843 said:


> I have my Phone Interview tomorrow evening,,, and i'm so nervous about it. At the end of the web interview does everyone get the "Strong Candidate" message?



I am also curious!


----------



## khancock

I posed this question to College Recruiting last year not long after they started the gallup profile.  Here is what they said (these are my words, not a direct quote).

"Strong Candidate" is just a term they use to group you as someone who has passed the gallup profile and has been referred to schedule an interview.  And the word choice is probably there to make you feel good and encourage you to call and schedule.

Don't read anything more than into it other than simple terminology.  You aren't being ranked or being looked at any more favorable than any other person who passed it.  I guess you could say that based on the results you are a stronger candidate than those who didn't pass it.

Also keep in mind that even those who pass the gallup profile are declined following the telephone interview.


----------



## Joanna71985

mickey'sbud said:


> Can you put in your application even if you haven't registered for classes yet? DS will be on the quarter system and classes don't start until the end of Sept. He will be meeting w/ an advisor w/in the next 2 weeks. Do you think there is anything to keep him from applying and interviewing?  Should he wait until he is registered for classes to make sure there isn't a glitch?



No unfortunately. You have to be currently in school to apply


----------



## littlewitch34

khancock said:


> I posed this question to College Recruiting last year not long after they started the gallup profile.  Here is what they said (these are my words, not a direct quote).
> 
> "Strong Candidate" is just a term they use to group you as someone who has passed the gallup profile and has been referred to schedule an interview.  And the word choice is probably there to make you feel good and encourage you to call and schedule.
> 
> Don't read anything more than into it other than simple terminology.  You aren't being ranked or being looked at any more favorable than any other person who passed it.  I guess you could say that based on the results you are a stronger candidate than those who didn't pass it.
> 
> Also keep in mind that even those who pass the gallup profile are declined following the telephone interview.



That's what I assumed anyway!

ALSO: I started a blog. http://dcpdreams.blogspot.com/


----------



## greenmyvalley

littlewitch34 said:


> We just changed up some of the things we were doing so I know there's still stuff to learn... but there's a lot of repetitive stuff too. I wish they'd let the returning RAs teach some of it to the newer hires! I want to be able to participate more in the teaching aspect.



Wow! Great big bunch here!


----------



## SarahNicole

greenmyvalley said:


> Wow! Great big bunch of RAs here! I was an RA last year, but I'm on a leave of absence and taking classes at home this semester. I guess we're the "type" to want to do the CP too.



Looking back on my phone interview, I realized I talked about RAing more than any other job. . . 

In training, when they're trying to be all motivational and whatnot, they always tell us how companies loooooove to hire former RA's. I hope that's true with Disney!!


----------



## chexie

it's almost been a week since my interview ..i'm really disliking this waiting game


----------



## Hannah831

2 hours until my phone interview!!!


----------



## onestepcloser

Hannah831 said:


> 2 hours until my phone interview!!!



Good luck!!!


----------



## vegetablegirl

1 week since applications came out!

While waiting for an answer seems to be taking forever, it feels like just yesterday I was telling my grandmother that we really didn't know when they would be out, and we'd just have to wait and see.

It's weird that it all happened and is over so quickly, and now all there is to do is wait... again.


----------



## Hannah831

onestepcloser said:


> Good luck!!!



Thanks!! I think it went pretty well (I hope!) My interviewer was Jennifer and she was very nice  Now back to the waiting game!


----------



## krystina&thebeast

had my phone interview early this morning. i think it went well!  atleast i hope so, haha. sooo the waiting process begins, ack. what roles did you guys pick?


----------



## krystina&thebeast

btw. my interviewer said i'd be hearing in september. sort of a broad range of time haha


----------



## cuethemusic

krystina&thebeast said:


> had my phone interview early this morning. i think it went well!  atleast i hope so, haha. sooo the waiting process begins, ack. what roles did you guys pick?



my top 3 were character performer, BBB, and attractions but I selected like 5 others.  How about you?


----------



## jimmychoos0323

Good luck to everyone who had their interview I had mine on Sun. my interviewer told me i would hear something from them in 4-6 weeks I can not even think about waiting that long. My top 3 roles were BBB, Hospitality, and Vacation planner.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

i applied for disneyland & unfortunately they don't offer CP positions in BBB  i was really hoping that they did! but i chose entertainment costuming (i'm a fashion major haha), attractions, & guest relations as my top 3 & checked off many others.


----------



## Hannah831

I applied for Disney World and my interviewer said I would hear back in 3 to 4 weeks. She also said I could hear back by phone, email, or snail mail, which I thought was odd because I have yet to hear any stories of hearing back via phone...  I chose attractions, FSF&B, and hospitality, but I also had merchandise, vacation planner, concierge, and I just put quick service, because after thinking about it when my interview was done, I really wouldn't mind it too much.


----------



## chexie

Hannah831 said:


> I applied for Disney World and my interviewer said I would hear back in 3 to 4 weeks. She also said I could hear back by phone, email, or snail mail, which I thought was odd because I have yet to hear any stories of hearing back via phone...  I chose attractions, FSF&B, and hospitality, but I also had merchandise, vacation planner, concierge, and I just put quick service, because after thinking about it when my interview was done, I really wouldn't mind it too much.



i've heard of one person getting accept by phone but that was because of a technical error on disneys part. 

My top three are Attractions, PhotoPass photographer, Merchandise


----------



## onestepcloser

My top 3 were Attractions, Vacation Planner, and Merchandise, in that order.


----------



## InPerfectClouds

So I did my phone interview and got sent my Rehire paperwork in an email, filled that out ((attached an extra hand-written sheet)) and sent that in an email today. 

I left my program 2 weeks early because of some family problems, so I had extra paperwork to fill out. I explained my situation, detailed my last role and how much I loved it, and why I think I should be reemployed. Wish me luck!

But trust me, no one can read my explanation and not at least feel REALLY guilty for denying me. 

Also yesterday, after I got my rehire paperwork, I was reading some classwork for English, in a used textbook I ordered online, and flipped the page and there was a post-it note in there with some girl's handwriting that said "disneycollegeprogram.com" with the date of the presentation. How crazy?! Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## TinkerMouse

InPerfectClouds said:


> Also yesterday, after I got my rehire paperwork, I was reading some classwork for English, in a used textbook I ordered online, and flipped the page and there was a post-it note in there with some girl's handwriting that said "disneycollegeprogram.com" with the date of the presentation. How crazy?! Hopefully that's a good sign.



I love that! That is such a good sign!


----------



## DisneyCDE

Has anyone received an email from Disney thanking them for interviewing??? Is this something we should expect or not


----------



## littlewitch34

greenmyvalley said:


> Wow! Great big bunch of RAs here! I was an RA last year, but I'm on a leave of absence and taking classes at home this semester. I guess we're the "type" to want to do the CP too.



Motivated and responsible? Not to toot our own horns, but we sort of fit that bill 

I talked a lot about Reslife in my interview too... but I also discussed "real" job experience... like, with cash registers and measuring little kids feet


----------



## chexie

DisneyCDE said:


> Has anyone received an email from Disney thanking them for interviewing??? Is this something we should expect or not



I got my thank you email 3 almost 4 days after i did my interview, i was freaking out cause i didn't get one the same day i interviewed like some people did. just be patient it will come


----------



## cuethemusic

DisneyCDE said:


> Has anyone received an email from Disney thanking them for interviewing??? Is this something we should expect or not



I got mine the day after but I've talked to a few people that didn't get one at all so I wouldn't be too concerned about it.


----------



## Blueline

cuethemusic said:


> I got mine the day after but I've talked to a few people that didn't get one at all so I wouldn't be too concerned about it.



Okay good!


----------



## TinkerMouse

I also got my thank you e-mail the day after I interviewed so I am thinking that everyone is supposed to get one and if you don't that means that there was some sort of glitch or accidental neglect on their part.


----------



## greenmyvalley

A little tidbit that might make the anxious early applicants feel better: I only just had my interview this morning! So however long it takes for the letters to start rolling in, rest assured mine will take longer.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

greenmyvalley said:


> A little tidbit that might make the anxious early applicants feel better: I only just had my interview this morning! So however long it takes for the letters to start rolling in, rest assured mine will take longer.



welcome to the waiting process!  

these boards & all of you are the only thing that keep me sane through each day haha. is anyone else addicted to looking at disney/CP related stuff online? it definitely helps pass the time (although not quickly enough  )


----------



## greenmyvalley

krystina&thebeast said:


> welcome to the waiting process!
> 
> these boards & all of you are the only thing that keep me sane through each day haha. is anyone else addicted to looking at disney/CP related stuff online? it definitely helps pass the time (although not quickly enough  )



I've been reading blogs. I've seen a few good vlogs, but I like written ones better because I can go at my own pace (tab out to neurotically check my email / go get a snack).  Reading success stories gets my mind off my own uncertainty.


----------



## Anna's_Order

Aww man! I feel really sad reading all your posts. I'm happy cause you all seem so excited, but I really wish I could have been going off to the Spring session!

I wish things could have been different and I could have done this program.


----------



## thirdwatch2007

Got a e-mail yesterday saying: We are currently processing your application for the Spring 2011 Season, and at this time, your status is pending a final decision.   The Disney College Program is a competitive internship and we receive thousands of applications every program season. Our team is evaluating your qualifications, and you will be contacted with a final update on the status of your application no later than December 2010.  

Can't wait...Hope that is dose not take that long tho.

Anyone else get a email like this yet?


----------



## onestepcloser

thirdwatch2007 said:


> Got a e-mail yesterday saying: We are currently processing your application for the Spring 2011 Season, and at this time, your status is pending a final decision.   The Disney College Program is a competitive internship and we receive thousands of applications every program season. Our team is evaluating your qualifications, and you will be contacted with a final update on the status of your application no later than December 2010.
> 
> Can't wait...Hope that is dose not take that long tho.
> 
> Anyone else get a email like this yet?



I just got one too, it said exactly the same thing. I saw who the email was from and pretty much had a heart attack! Then I was like, okay, pending... okay. LOL.

Does this even mean anything? I know there were a bunch of people who received thank-you emails after interviewing and some who didn't; is this similar to that?


----------



## khancock

onestepcloser said:


> Does this even mean anything? I know there were a bunch of people who received thank-you emails after interviewing and some who didn't; is this similar to that?



It means they haven't decided.  

You were told you would get an initial decision within 3-4 weeks of your phone interview (could be a final decision or that you may need to wait longer). 

https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/faqs/faq_notification_process.html 

This would be that initial notification.  You weren't declined, but you weren't offered either.  They need more time to review your application and interview.

December would be the latest you would have to wait.  They don't sit on a decision when they make one.  So you could really get a final decision anytime before that.


----------



## vegetablegirl

That's very exciting, guys!


----------



## krystina&thebeast

its just a relief to know that applications have started being processed & they're starting to make decisions!


----------



## itsalwaysamagicalday

krystina&thebeast said:


> its just a relief to know that applications have started being processed & they're starting to make decisions!



Ohmygod yes. I was just ansty before; now I'm officially losing it!


----------



## chexie

omg i'm sorry to the people that got pending letters :/ 

now it's begun, and i can't stop checking my email i'm gonna be so distracted in class and work


----------



## krystina&thebeast

chexie said:


> omg i'm sorry to the people that got pending letters :/
> 
> now it's begun, and i can't stop checking my email i'm gonna be so distracted in class and work




likewise! goodbye to being productive! this is my life now:


----------



## cuethemusic

those of you who got pending letters- what roles did you guys select as your top choices?


----------



## thirdwatch2007

cuethemusic said:


> those of you who got pending letters- what roles did you guys select as your top choices?



Rides, Transportation, and I forgot the third one.


----------



## thirdwatch2007

onestepcloser said:


> I just got one too, it said exactly the same thing. I saw who the email was from and pretty much had a heart attack! Then I was like, okay, pending... okay. LOL.
> 
> Does this even mean anything? I know there were a bunch of people who received thank-you emails after interviewing and some who didn't; is this similar to that?



lol same here! I was like uhh no way! Can't be this early! 

I guess any news is better than a No..........So its good news? lol 

I don't think this is similar, I received a thank you email and this one, so two different ones. 

I'm just happy that is was not a no, and praying every day.


----------



## thirdwatch2007

Anyone applying or have gone through the CP from Ohio, Kentucky? (Cincinnati, Cleveland, Columbus, Lexington, Louisville)  If so what college are you from? If you like message me insted of posting here. Thanks everyone


----------



## cuethemusic

somebody contacted recruiting regarding acceptance emails and when they will be sending them. I think they said this merely based on the "3-4 week" time frame, but the email stated:

"Our first interviews took place around August 20.  Those that completed their telephone interview on this date should expect to receive initial notification sometime between September 10 and September 17."


----------



## thirdwatch2007

Hey everyone, Wanted to pass some great info alongPlease join a ongoing skype chat all about CP24/7 the username is daniel702090 if you would like to chat ...Please Join lets get as many people as we can. Please pass along.


----------



## chexie

cuethemusic said:


> somebody contacted recruiting regarding acceptance emails and when they will be sending them. I think they said this merely based on the "3-4 week" time frame, but the email stated:
> 
> "Our first interviews took place around August 20.  Those that completed their telephone interview on this date should expect to receive initial notification sometime between September 10 and September 17."



they might be saying that just to stick to the 3-4 weeks time frame


----------



## TinkerMouse

So what's really being said is...

Question: How many weeks does it take to get an acceptance to the Disney CP?
Answer: "The world may never know."


----------



## thirdwatch2007

thirdwatch2007 said:


> hey everyone, wanted to pass some great info alongplease join a ongoing skype chat all about cp24/7 the username is daniel702090 if you would like to chat ...please join lets get as many people as we can. Please pass along.




correction it is    daniel072090      not the one listed above. Thanks


----------



## graygables

TinkerMouse said:


> So what's really being said is...
> 
> Question: How many weeks does it take to get an acceptance to the Disney CP?
> Answer: "The world may never know."



Absolutely correct.  You will know when you know and not a moment before.  They are trained to dodge the question and be as diplomatic as possible, so calling will NOT get you an accurate response.  Patience, young padawans. It is not only a virtue, but a necessity at Disney.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

At least one person has been rejected... they posted it on the facebook group 
I guess we should all be hearing something soon.


----------



## disjordan

_I applied on the 20th, interviewed on the 22nd. I applied for concierge, hospitality, fsfb, and qsfb. I self-termed from the program previously, and they never even sent me the re-hire paperwork - just rejected me outright. :/_

that's from the girl who got rejected.  it was because she didn't recieve or fill out the paperwork needed to come back to the program.  don't worry, hopefully purplefolders have been sent out too!


----------



## mgriffi6

Other people have already got rejection letters too besides alumni now.


----------



## jewjubean

I got a pending letter.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Recap on notifications based on all of the info we have: The first batch of letters accompanied by e-mails has gone out starting with pending followed by rejections (unless the two kinds are technically being sent out at the same time) and then eventually with patience acceptances will follow. 

I don't understand why they chose this order?  I would send out rejections first, then acceptances and then pendings last.


----------



## chexie

my best friend got a rejection letter in the mail today :/ and she lives five minutes away from me.. i have yet to hear anything from disney today is day 15 for me


----------



## itsalwaysamagicalday

TinkerMouse said:


> Recap on notifications based on all of the info we have: The first batch of letters accompanied by e-mails has gone out starting with pending followed by rejections (unless the two kinds are technically being sent out at the same time) and then eventually with patience acceptances will follow.



So the rejection letters did come with an email? Or was it only a snail mail letter?


----------



## TinkerMouse

Based on the fact that pendings and acceptances arrive by both e-mail and post I'm going to say that rejections do too because I don't know why they'd treat them differently. However, many times people will only get one or the other which I think is some kind of mistake just like people not getting thank you e-mails is a definite accident (unless your interviewer hated you and didn't want to hit the button to send it but I don't see that actually happening ).


----------



## itsalwaysamagicalday

TinkerMouse said:


> Based on the fact that pendings and acceptances arrive by both e-mail and post I'm going to say that rejections do too because I don't know why they'd treat them differently. However, many times people will only get one or the other which I think is some kind of mistake just like people not getting thank you e-mails is a definite accident (unless your interviewer hated you and didn't want to hit the button to send it but I don't see that actually happening ).



The only reason I ask is that there was originally a rumor that rejections went out only via snail mail, and for the most part people who have been rejected seem to be saying they came through snail mail.

Also I feel like it would make sense: if the pendings and rejections went out in the same batch, everyone got pendings day of, and then the rejections come around about three/four days later via snail mail.

ARGH Disney why are you so confusing!!! (Also, you're scaring me because I'm afraid I got rejected but because I live in Oklahoma my letter just didn't get here yet and now it's waiting at the post office over Labor Day! )

I do definitely agree with the mistake thing. And if your interviewer hated you enough not to even send you a thank you, that's probably not a good sign!!! Hahaha! 

Ohhh goodness I'm just thinking too much. This will be the longest weekend ever!


----------



## chexie

itsalwaysamagicalday said:


> So the rejection letters did come with an email? Or was it only a snail mail letter?



my best friend got her rejection today via snail mail :/ 

i hope we start hearing positive things next week..i dont know how much more negative things i can stand. tomorrow will be day 16 of waiting for me


----------



## bowlingk

itsalwaysamagicalday said:


> ARGH Disney why are you so confusing!!! (Also, you're scaring me because I'm afraid I got rejected but because I live in Oklahoma my letter just didn't get here yet and now it's waiting at the post office over Labor Day! )




I live in Oklahoma too! I haven't talked to anyone else trying out from here. Are you doing spring or spring advantage?


----------



## itsalwaysamagicalday

bowlingk said:


> I live in Oklahoma too! I haven't talked to anyone else trying out from here. Are you doing spring or spring advantage?



Cool! I haven't met anyone either!! I'm currently planning on Spring, but if I make it I'm positive I'll extend/go seasonal (or full time if I can!).

What about you?


----------



## cuethemusic

I'm pretty sure rejections only come via snail mail.


----------



## mickey'sbud

What is it that would cause someone to be rejected from a phone interview?
Can anyone pinpoint it?


----------



## cuethemusic

mickey'sbud said:


> What is it that would cause someone to be rejected from a phone interview?
> Can anyone pinpoint it?



 rejected from a phone interview? If you are referring to them not being offered a phone interview, that means they didn't pass the web-based interview.

If you are trying to ask what is it that causes somebody to get rejected from the program season, it varies depending on the person. Some people might not show enough personality, only applied for roles that they don't suit, applied for competitive roles that have been filled, etc. there are tons of reasons a person can be rejected.


----------



## TinkerMouse

mickey'sbud said:


> What is it that would cause someone to be rejected from a phone interview?
> Can anyone pinpoint it?



These are a few educated guesses:

1) Being rude/difficult over the phone= cutting off the interviewer, telling them that you don't want to answer that question or asking for another one, not being pleasant when they say "hi, how are you", using a tone of voice that suggests you're either bored, irritated or have something better to do, OR sounding drunk/high/just plain out of it

2) Answering the questions in an incredibly unprofessional way i.e. saying something like "if someone couldn't ride space mountain I'd say, 'sucks for you shorty go find some other ride, NEXT!' " Or answering questions in a really unprepared/un-thought out manner i.e. "umm... I dunno...I guess I would...umm...I dunno."



			
				cuethemusic said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure rejections only come via snail mail.



Why do rejections get special treatment since the other two kinds come with both? Is an e-mail too harsh so they want to make sure you only get it formally/professionally via post?


----------



## mgriffi6

Umm people also get rejected that are good, friendly people who love Disney. My friend got rejected and she is a 4.0 student who would never be rude or drunk or anything for a professional phone interview. Some people just get nervous for such an important opportunity and may be rejected because of it. It is also very competitive, and if you say no to custodial, housekeeping, qsfb, or recreation as she did you very well may not get accepted, even if you apply on the first day.


----------



## bowlingk

itsalwaysamagicalday said:


> Cool! I haven't met anyone either!! I'm currently planning on Spring, but if I make it I'm positive I'll extend/go seasonal (or full time if I can!).
> 
> What about you?



I'm trying for Spring Advantage. I figure if I'm gonna pack up my life for a while and move to Florida, I wanna go for as long as I can lol.


----------



## cuethemusic

TinkerMouse said:


> Why do rejections get special treatment since the other two kinds come with both? Is an e-mail too harsh so they want to make sure you only get it formally/professionally via post?



Well I don't know for certain but I guess it's a matter of formality and professionalism. Rejecting somebody via email is probably viewed as in poor taste to a lot of companies.


----------



## graygables

cuethemusic said:


> Well I don't know for certain but I guess it's a matter of formality and professionalism. Rejecting somebody via email is probably viewed as in poor taste to a lot of companies.



Actually, I have received several rejection emails for Disney roles, but those are NOT CP-related. Spring 2009 CP applicants didn't even receive an acceptance email, so it's a new process.  I'm guessing it will take awhile for them to include the rejections in the process as well, not to mention the resources tied up with it.


----------



## njprincess601

I took the web interview today and I passed but have to wait till tomorrow to schedule the phone interview because they were closed today because of the holiday.

I made one mistake though. I accidently switched 2 of the numbers in the Social Security number. How can I change it? I'm terrifed it will affect my chances of being accepted. What do you all think?


----------



## jimmychoos0323

I am so happy I found this thread I had my interview on Aug. 22 and have been checking my email 100 times a day since then. I dont no how much longer I can wait and hearing about the rejections made me more nervous. Has anyone heard if they been accepted into the CP?


----------



## vegetablegirl

njprincess601 said:


> I took the web interview today and I passed but have to wait till tomorrow to schedule the phone interview because they were closed today because of the holiday.
> 
> I made one mistake though. I accidently switched 2 of the numbers in the Social Security number. How can I change it? I'm terrifed it will affect my chances of being accepted. What do you all think?



I don't think it'll affect your chances, just let them know when you schedule your interview, I'd say!


----------



## njprincess601

vegetablegirl said:


> I don't think it'll affect your chances, just let them know when you schedule your interview, I'd say!



Thank you so much. It's just one number and doesn't affect my 10 digit ID number so I don't really see it being a problem but I don't want anything to hurt my chances.


----------



## SweetMelissa

jimmychoos0323 said:


> I am so happy I found this thread I had my interview on Aug. 22 and have been checking my email 100 times a day since then. I dont no how much longer I can wait and hearing about the rejections made me more nervous. Has anyone heard if they been accepted into the CP?



 I am totally in your boat; I have been checking my email like crazy! As far as I know, they have not sent out the acceptances yet-I would imagine these threads will be blowing up with people talking about it when it happens   But Im hoping it is soon! Im driving myself coocoo-bananas!

M


----------



## chexie

SweetMelissa said:


> I am totally in your boat; I have been checking my email like crazy! As far as I know, they have not sent out the acceptances yet-I would imagine these threads will be blowing up with people talking about it when it happens   But Im hoping it is soon! Im driving myself coocoo-bananas!
> 
> M



your not alone i check my email when i'm in class and at work ..hhahaha opppsssieeee :] 

they have sent out rejections, my best friend got a rejection letter saturday i get to see it tomorrow. so far theres been only rejections and pendings, no acceptances hopefully tomorrow will change that


----------



## cuethemusic

cross your fingers for today guys!


----------



## khancock

TinkerMouse said:


> I think is some kind of mistake just like people not getting thank you e-mails is a definite accident.



I don't agree with this statement.  This message is probably sent in bulk like their other messages.  Of course, it could be an oversight in some cases, but for the most part I'm sure they make an attempt.

There are too many things that could prevent someone from receiving an email message.  Here are a couple of examples

Full inbox
spam filter (lots of schools probably automatically filter anything from a .com address
didn't provide an accurate email address (I temped for a bit and cleaned up email lists for one company- so many people include "www" in their address
  I know some people use a 3rd party to authorize messages (you send a message and get one back saying "if you want your message to go through, fill out this form".  I'm fairly certain that Disney wouldn't mess with doing that.

If you notice, they don't say anything about notification going through email.  they say to expect it via a letter sent through the mail.  No one should be worried or concerned about not getting an email.  Other people are telling you about it- not Disney.  Always go by what Disney says (or doesn't say).


----------



## vegetablegirl

Can't believe no one's posted here yet!


MAIN ENTRANCE OPS!


----------



## TinkerMouse

vegetablegirl said:


> Can't believe no one's posted here yet!
> 
> 
> MAIN ENTRANCE OPS!



CONGRATS! 
How'd you find out? When did you do your interview?


----------



## vegetablegirl

TinkerMouse said:


> CONGRATS!
> How'd you find out? When did you do your interview?



Thanks!

They sent out a batch of emails around 5:00 cen/6:00 est pm.

I interviewed on Aug 20th!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Princess_Belle

I have a quick question about the CP? Do you have to live in the provided housing? I am going to apply for a PI, but if I dont get it I would apply for the CP if I could live in my own apartment. My guess would be no, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

vegetablegirl said:


> Can't believe no one's posted here yet!
> 
> 
> MAIN ENTRANCE OPS!



i was surprised that no one had posted on here yet, too! congrats girl! thats so exciting!


----------



## mgriffi6

I got accepted today for Spring Merchandise!  
...Now I just have to wait 4 months hahaha


----------



## fancyALADDINpants

when was your phone interview?


----------



## vegetablegirl

August 20th! 18 days ago!


----------



## chexie

I am no longer a Spring 2011 hopeful...

I AM OFFICIALLY A MERCHANDISE CAST MEMBER FOR WALT DISNEY WORLD SPRING ADVANTAGE 2011 SEASON !!!!!!!!!  

BEST DAY OF MY LIFE <3


----------



## Megfly

chexie said:


> I am no longer a Spring 2011 hopeful...
> 
> I AM OFFICIALLY A MERCHANDISE CAST MEMBER FOR WALT DISNEY WORLD SPRING ADVANTAGE 2011 SEASON !!!!!!!!!
> 
> BEST DAY OF MY LIFE <3



i got accepted, and i tried to pay that 100 dollars or whatever and it wouldn't let me :/ even though i typed in the code i was given etc.


----------



## vegetablegirl

Megfly said:


> i got accepted, and i tried to pay that 100 dollars or whatever and it wouldn't let me :/ even though i typed in the code i was given etc.



I think everyone's having that same problem, I'm sure it'll work tomorrow.


----------



## Megfly

vegetablegirl said:


> I think everyone's having that same problem, I'm sure it'll work tomorrow.



oh okay.. thank you


----------



## graygables

Princess_Belle said:


> I have a quick question about the CP? Do you have to live in the provided housing? I am going to apply for a PI, but if I dont get it I would apply for the CP if I could live in my own apartment. My guess would be no, but I thought I'd ask.



You can get permission to live offsite, but it will depend on circumstances.  In my case, I was an adult with a family, but my DD's BF was given permission to live with us for his extension.


----------



## mgriffi6

My phone interview was august 19


----------



## vegetablegirl

Megfly said:


> oh okay.. thank you



Actually, apparently we need our folders to get in? So probably not today then, unless we get super speedy folder delivery (unlikely). Bleh.


----------



## littlewitch34

I got an email around 4 PM (EST) yesterday that said my status was pending and to contact them if it gets to be December 10th and I haven't heard from them.


----------



## Megfly

vegetablegirl said:


> Actually, apparently we need our folders to get in? So probably not today then, unless we get super speedy folder delivery (unlikely). Bleh.



I emailed support or whatever and they say I can now pay.. and i don't think I have my folder yet :/ I could go check though haha.


----------



## mgriffi6

I haven't got my folder yet either so I hope we can pay now! I have to wait until I get out of class to check -_- haha


----------



## vegetablegirl

Megfly said:


> I emailed support or whatever and they say I can now pay.. and i don't think I have my folder yet :/ I could go check though haha.



Oh, ok! Cool! That's great!


----------



## Megfly

vegetablegirl said:


> Oh, ok! Cool! That's great!



Well, it still doesn't work for me.. so we'll see lol


----------



## chexie

Whens everyone's arrival dates?? 

I check in January 26th and i leave on August 12th


----------



## vegetablegirl

Jan 10-May 13! Sadface for leaving in May


----------



## Megfly

vegetablegirl said:


> Jan 10-May 13! Sadface for leaving in May



Jan 19th- May 15th! atleast i think its may 15th xD


----------



## Sorahana

Congrats everyone!! You'll have a blast! Wish I could do a regular CP again but I graduated last December ;(, so I may do another summer alumni CP in the future.


----------



## SarahNicole

January 26- August 12!

I. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## itsalwaysamagicalday

MERCHANDISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh god, FINALLY!!!

=DDDDDD


----------



## TinkerMouse

itsalwaysamagicalday said:


> MERCHANDISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh god, FINALLY!!!
> 
> =DDDDDD



CONGRATS!  You got your acceptance today so I take it this means you had your interview on the 22nd?


----------



## itsalwaysamagicalday

TinkerMouse said:


> CONGRATS!  You got your acceptance today so I take it this means you had your interview on the 22nd?



Thanks so much!!! And my interview was on the 21st! It doesn't really look like there's any rhyme or reason to interview dates/letters going out. Some people in the first batch had interviewed on the 23rd, 24th, 25th...

I mean, I'm sure there's rhyme and reason to Disney, but we just can't see it! 



I just really needed to express my excitement via emoticons.


----------



## chexie

SarahNicole said:


> January 26- August 12!
> 
> I. CAN'T. WAIT.



Those are the same dates as me :] wootttnesss


----------



## Elmo9607

January 17 - May 20!!!

OMG!!!


----------



## cuethemusic

Got accepted into Merchandise today!!!!

January 19-August 5 (spring advantage!)


----------



## Kaitlyn526

I had the CRAZIEST day ever on Tuesday. I got a pending letter in the mail that day, and I was devastated. Then I got an e-mail around 5:00 saying I was ACCEPTED! I will be there January 19th to August 5th (Spring Advantage) in merch! I have character auditions in Austin, Tx on October 17th though!
Pretty sure I had the shortest pend ever


----------



## bowlingk

I'm January 19th- August 5th too!! QSF&B!


----------



## KatieEverAfter

Hey guys!! I did the web interview Monday and the phone interview yesterday, now I get to play the waiting game. *sigh* I don't know how you all were able to wait so long... it's been a day and I'm already checking my email constantly even though I know nothing will be there.  Anyway, congrats to everyone who got in already!! One question though... what kind of arrangements would I need to make with my college if I get in? Just trying to figure out if there's anything I should be doing now or if I can just hang tight and if I get an acceptance letter figure things out then.


----------



## vegetablegirl

KatieEverAfter said:


> Hey guys!! I did the web interview Monday and the phone interview yesterday, now I get to play the waiting game. *sigh* I don't know how you all were able to wait so long... it's been a day and I'm already checking my email constantly even though I know nothing will be there.  Anyway, congrats to everyone who got in already!! One question though... what kind of arrangements would I need to make with my college if I get in? Just trying to figure out if there's anything I should be doing now or if I can just hang tight and if I get an acceptance letter figure things out then.



good luck on the wait, I won't lie, it is NOT fun. But very worth it!

But as for your school, it's really a case by case thing, depending on where you go to college. Personally, I need to write a letter to my financial aid expressing my plan to go on an internship and explain the situation in order to keep my scholarship, and then talk to some other parts of my college I'm involved in to make sure everything's cool before January.

It really just depends on your school, so you might want to ask what you'd have to do if you got accepted, just so you can get started as soon as you do.

What roles did you apply for?


----------



## KatieEverAfter

My top 3 were BBB, attractions, and recreation. I also applied for merchandise and vacation planner. However, my interviewer also asked if I'd be willing to do QSFB or lifeguarding (I have all my certifications and have been doing it for 5 years). The only reason I didn't select lifeguarding was because I wanted to try something new! Anyway, is it bad she asked if I could do additional roles? Does that mean she didn't think I was a strong enough candidate for the ones I picked or is it common? It made me kinda nervous.


----------



## vegetablegirl

KatieEverAfter said:


> My top 3 were BBB, attractions, and recreation. I also applied for merchandise and vacation planner. However, my interviewer also asked if I'd be willing to do QSFB or lifeguarding (I have all my certifications and have been doing it for 5 years). The only reason I didn't select lifeguarding was because I wanted to try something new! Anyway, is it bad she asked if I could do additional roles? Does that mean she didn't think I was a strong enough candidate for the ones I picked or is it common? It made me kinda nervous.



Usually, they often ask people who don't put down QSFB if they'd be willing to do it, since they need SO many people to fill those spots and not many people are too excited about it. So don't stress! It doesn't really reflect your interview. Usually if there's a role that you didn't check off that's really similar to a job you've had in the past (merchandise, FSFB, or in your case, lifeguarding), they'll often ask you if you want to put that down, just to make sure.

So pretty much, they're trying to increase your chances, but not because you weren't strong enough. They do it for almost everyone who doesn't pick a lot of the larger roles like QSFB, so don't worry!


----------



## chexie

i need a roommate with the same arrival and departure dates as me. 

i'm lexie mankin :] 

got accepted into merchandise for spring advantage 2011 
i leave january 26th- august 12th 

pm me or find me on facebook


----------



## bluelobster

Interview is tomorrow morning. Have to admit, I'm both excited and yet nervous.


----------



## Princess_Belle

Ok so I did the web interview Thursday afternoon, and it told me to call and set up an interview with in the next 72 hours. So I called and they said that Disney casting was available until 5 or 5:30 Eastern time Monday - Friday. Well today I wind up spending all day sick at the Dr. office. So I didn't get to call. So my 3 days are up on Sunday afternoon? What can I do? Do I need to call tomorrow anyway? What happens if I can't get in touch with them until Monday?

TIA


----------



## Coster077

Just accepted- Attractions, Jan 10-May 13


----------



## mebbradley

Coster077 said:


> Just accepted- Attractions, Jan 10-May 13



We need to talk! You are from MD too!


----------



## dischic89

Just got accepted last night for main entrance operations!! I interviewed on the 23rd and am arriving on Jan. 10th. So excited!!!  

Any alumni that have done MEO feel free to clue me in!


----------



## bluelobster

Just finished my interview.  Jennifer. Really nice!  Too bad my nerves didn't seem to let go until 2/3 of the way through the call. I thought I'd prepared, yet the butterflies still came when the call started.  Still think I finished well.   I want to do this so badly that I'll be crushed if I blew it because of a fleeting case of the jitters (especially since those jitters were partly caused by how badly I want this.) 

My three preferences were Transportation, Main Entrance Operations, and Photopass.  Got asked questions at least somewhat related to all three, but most specifically I got asked about the latter two.  Got asked about QSFB also; gave a fairly mixed response. (It's not my preference, and I don't think it's a great match for my skills, but if asked I'd do it).  

All that's left to do now is wait and hope for the best!


----------



## vegetablegirl

dischic89 said:


> Just got accepted last night for main entrance operations!! I interviewed on the 23rd and am arriving on Jan. 10th. So excited!!!
> 
> Any alumni that have done MEO feel free to clue me in!



Hooray for 1/10 main entrance ops!



bluelobster said:


> Just finished my interview.  Jennifer. Really nice!  Too bad my nerves didn't seem to let go until 2/3 of the way through the call. I thought I'd prepared, yet the butterflies still came when the call started.  Still think I finished well.   I want to do this so badly that I'll be crushed if I blew it because of a fleeting case of the jitters (especially since those jitters were partly caused by how badly I want this.)
> 
> My three preferences were Transportation, Main Entrance Operations, and Photopass.  Got asked questions at least somewhat related to all three, but most specifically I got asked about the latter two.  Got asked about QSFB also; gave a fairly mixed response. (It's not my preference, and I don't think it's a great match for my skills, but if asked I'd do it).
> 
> All that's left to do now is wait and hope for the best!




I wouldn't worry too much about it, I felt like I sounded like crazy nervous nutjob for most of my interview, but I got accepted! And for one of my top 3 choices! I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## mollay

I'm so excited for you guys!  The more I read about you getting accepted the more tempted I am to apply for Spring 2011 instead of Fall 2011..... I'm just so unsure now!


----------



## Princess_Belle

Princess_Belle said:


> Ok so I did the web interview Thursday afternoon, and it told me to call and set up an interview with in the next 72 hours. So I called and they said that Disney casting was available until 5 or 5:30 Eastern time Monday - Friday. Well today I wind up spending all day sick at the Dr. office. So I didn't get to call. So my 3 days are up on Sunday afternoon? What can I do? Do I need to call tomorrow anyway? What happens if I can't get in touch with them until Monday?
> 
> TIA



Nobody has answered my question yet, so I just thought I'd bump it! Does anyone know what I should do?


----------



## TinkerMouse

Princess_Belle said:


> Nobody has answered my question yet, so I just thought I'd bump it! Does anyone know what I should do?



Always call ASAP! There is no point in not calling since if you call and it does end up being too late all they'll do is tell you no. Nothing ventured equals nothing gained. In short, CALL!!!


----------



## disjordan

accepted last night at 11! can't wait to see you all there


----------



## Neverland_gal

Princess_Belle said:


> Nobody has answered my question yet, so I just thought I'd bump it! Does anyone know what I should do?



I know they say this, but I found them to be understanding. I had scheduled my interview and then got really sick. I called them the day my interview was supposed to be and they were really great about working with me to find a better time and give me enough time to get better before the interview. 

I interviewed and was accepted on two different saturdays, so even though the office may be closed, people are apparently there? Call them and just explain everything. Good luck!!


----------



## Princess_Belle

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll definitely try calling tomorrow and if nobody answers I'll call and explain early Monday morning . So they will know I'm serious! I hope me being sick Yesterday and today doesn't mess up my chances


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Did my interview and got a letter about a week after saying I was "pending" - I'm waiting on getting my Restricted Rehire Status lifted since I left my last program about 2 weeks early. Just an update as to where I am! Is anyone else trying to lift a Restricted or No Rehire Status as well?


----------



## KatieEverAfter

Hey guys, I have another question... If you get accepted, how long do you have to either accept or reject? This is something that could really make a difference on whether I can do it or not- I signed the lease for a house with some friends so I'd have to find someone to sublet my room for the semester and the longer I have to do that, the better the chance of finding someone!


----------



## vegetablegirl

KatieEverAfter said:


> Hey guys, I have another question... If you get accepted, how long do you have to either accept or reject? This is something that could really make a difference on whether I can do it or not- I signed the lease for a house with some friends so I'd have to find someone to sublet my room for the semester and the longer I have to do that, the better the chance of finding someone!



I think you have two weeks to accept. I got accepted on the 7th and had until the 20th.

Also, you can go ahead and accept and later, if you can't find anyone to sublet your room, you can cancel. It won't affect your status with the company, you'll just lose the $100 fee you pay when you accept. I know losing that money probably wouldn't be fun, but you just have to decide for yourself if it's worth it or not.


----------



## greenmyvalley

InPerfectClouds said:


> Did my interview and got a letter about a week after saying I was "pending" - I'm waiting on getting my Restricted Rehire Status lifted since I left my last program about 2 weeks early. Just an update as to where I am! Is anyone else trying to lift a Restricted or No Rehire Status as well?



I LOVE your face paint. 

I got accepted to Custodial today and I'm very excited! I've heard I'll be working mostly independently, which is great because I work best without managers breathing down my neck.


----------



## graygables

greenmyvalley said:


> I work best without managers breathing down my neck.



Don't count on that part...


----------



## smlinares

hello everyone!

i was accepted for my 3rd CP a few days ago.  i also applied for a few professional internships, so i'm waiting to hear back from those as well. if i don't get any PIs, i will be doing attractions from 1/26-6/3. i'm kind of excited to be going back to the CP, but i'm really crossing my fingers for the PIs!

if you have any questions about the CP, just ask because i've already done 2 and i probably had the same question at some point!

i'm sending lots of pixie dust to everyone that is still waiting to hear back!


----------



## Hannah831

Just accepted today for the Spring 2011 CP for Merchandise! Hurrah!  My arrival date is January 17th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## greenmyvalley

graygables said:


> Don't count on that part...



Fine, wishful thinking.


----------



## s25843

Got accepted to Spring 2011 Attractions!!!


----------



## littlewitch34

InPerfectClouds said:


> Did my interview and got a letter about a week after saying I was "pending" - I'm waiting on getting my Restricted Rehire Status lifted since I left my last program about 2 weeks early. Just an update as to where I am! Is anyone else trying to lift a Restricted or No Rehire Status as well?



No restricted rehire here... first time applicant on the "pending" list.


----------



## hart305

s25843 said:


> Got accepted to Spring 2011 Attractions!!!



Me too! Just yesterday!!


----------



## InPerfectClouds

greenmyvalley said:


> I LOVE your face paint.
> 
> I got accepted to Custodial today and I'm very excited! I've heard I'll be working mostly independently, which is great because I work best without managers breathing down my neck.



That is SO awesome. It will be a ton of fun. If you had done Fall and MK, you could have gotten the face paint too!  

But yeah, definitely doesn't mean the managers aren't breathing down your neck! It's almost more nerve-racking, because the managers walk around all the time. You never know when they'll be watching you, so you really have to make sure you're constantly guest-interacting. That's what they care about more than the cleanliness of the park itself. You can get away with having a full trash can or some crap on the ground if you are engrossed in a conversation with a guest. haha. As long as you're exemplifying the Basics, you'll never get in trouble. And smile... all the time. Or you might get yelled at.


----------



## DefinitelyDisney

InPerfectClouds said:


> It's almost more nerve-racking, because the managers walk around all the time. You never know when they'll be watching you, so you really have to make sure you're constantly guest-interacting. That's what they care about more than the cleanliness of the park itself. You can get away with having a full trash can or some crap on the ground if you are engrossed in a conversation with a guest. haha. As long as you're exemplifying the Basics, you'll never get in trouble. And smile... all the time. Or you might get yelled at.



 I just accepted my Custodial role!...any more advice for it? Oh, and are we supposed to just strike up a conversation with a guest randomly or what? Anything you say will help me!


----------



## DefinitelyDisney

I'll be doing Custodial this spring! Arriving Jan 10 and departing May 13. Who else?!


----------



## greenmyvalley

DefinitelyDisney said:


> I'll be doing Custodial this spring! Arriving Jan 10 and departing May 13. Who else?!



I'm 1/19 - 8/5!



InPerfectClouds said:


> As long as you're exemplifying the Basics, you'll never get in trouble. And smile... all the time. Or you might get yelled at.



What are the "Basics?" Or is that something I have to wait until orientation for?


----------



## Megfly

has anyone gotten their folder yet? I still haven't gotten mine.. I got the acceptance email last tuesday.. (the 7th).


----------



## InPerfectClouds

DefinitelyDisney said:


> I just accepted my Custodial role!...any more advice for it? Oh, and are we supposed to just strike up a conversation with a guest randomly or what? Anything you say will help me!



Exciting! Definitely yes, strike up conversations randomly with guests ALL the time. Say hi to everyone you pass and smile huge. If you see a guest with a map out looking confused, ask if they need help finding anything. Just that kind of thing. You have to be really aware of everything going on around you and be able to multitask pretty well... You have to walk with your pan and broom at all times and sweep whatever mess there might be ((beware of popcorn carts...)) and do trash runs. 

You stay in a "zone" in your area of whatever park or place you work at for about 2 hours usually. If it gets to be 2.5-3 hours without a break, you can radio a manager and they'll fix it. So I usually would do a trash run or check them as soon as I got there, then at about an hour and a half in, do a trash run. Because if the person gets the zone after you and the trash is too full, they will call and make you come back and do it instead of having a break. You get 15 minute breaks and then a lunch break if you work more than... maybe 6 I think it was... hours. So yeah, you're only responsible for a small area whenever you're working, so if you make a few rounds of sweeping up and your trash is good, which is usually pretty easy and quick, the rest of the time definitely just be interacting with guests.

The best thing about Custodial is the freedom you have, though. You are never just standing in one spot. And you're able to stand around and watch every parade and fireworks display. This can be VERY beneficial if you're at MK like I was. haha. You can also take time and go dance at MISICI. 

Anyways, that's a LOT of info. I love talking about it, though and encouraging other people to try Custodial, because it is so much more fun than anyone thinks. And general consensus is that it's the best CP role to get. I also met my boyfriend down there in Custodial! haha.



greenmyvalley said:


> What are the "Basics?" Or is that something I have to wait until orientation for?



hahahahaha Just waittttttttt. You will hear that term repeated over and over and over and over and over and over. It's Disney's standards for providing exceptional guest service, essentially. But there's 4 specific things they always want you to do. And trust me, you will memorize them within a week, you'll hear it so much. ESPECIALLY doing Custodial. But I'll let you hear them for yourself at Traditions.


----------



## greenmyvalley

You make it sound like so much fun! Most people have been like, "Aw, it's not so bad," but I get the feeling you really loved it. Thanks for the glowing review. 

I really can't wait!


----------



## bluelobster

I've seen other people mention a "thank you e-mail" so I thought I'd ask: It's been almost a week since my phone interview, and I haven't gotten one yet. Should this be cause for concern?


----------



## littlewitch34

I think mine took a week or so. I don't know if everyone gets one, but I don't think that it means anything.


----------



## cuethemusic

bluelobster said:


> I've seen other people mention a "thank you e-mail" so I thought I'd ask: It's been almost a week since my phone interview, and I haven't gotten one yet. Should this be cause for concern?



We don't know if it's a glitch on their part or email filters, but some other people haven't gotten a thank you email either. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## KatieEverAfter

Hey guys. So, I interviewed about a week and a half ago and yesterday morning received a congratulatory email saying I was accepted into the program (yay!). Normally, I would be super pumped about this and ready to accept immediately, however the position I was offered was as a lifeguard. Backtracking a little bit, I didn't initially select lifeguard as one of my roles, but my interviewer asked if I would do it since I'm experienced and have been a lifeguard for the past 5 years. So of course, not wanting to seem disagreeable or anything I said sure.

It just kinda stinks because I've been really wanting to do this program for so long but there are so many negative things going against it for me at this point in time. First of all, if I've lifeguarded for so long; it wouldn't make sense to leave college for a semester to go do a job I've been doing for years instead of trying something new (also, lifeguarding isn't really applicable to my future career). Second, if I miss a semester at school there's a chance I'd have to stay an extra semester. Also, I signed a lease for my house- I'd have to find a subletter for a semester and I'd have less than 2 weeks to do it in since the decision needs to be made fairly quickly.

Also, my parents are really not behind it and a lot of my friends aren't either. I think that's the worst part. I've been so excited during this whole process and pumped for the opportunity to try this program, but no one is supporting me. They all think it's a waste of time. My parents didn't even say congratulations when I told them I got in, they were just like "oh". First thing out of my best friend's mouth was that I shouldn't do it. 

Sorry for the rant, I'm just really confused right now about what I want and feeling kind of hurt. So what do you guys think?


----------



## KBelle5

You have to decide what is best for you.  I waited until after I graduated to do the DLR program (Spring 2010), and then jumped directly into law school right after my program ended.  If you can spare that time after graduation, it makes it much easier schoolwise.  

The program is more than just about what role you have.  There's so many activities that go on, like movie and ice skating nights, special backstage tours, etc, that really add to the experience.  If you know you wouldn't be happy doing lifeguarding, then perhaps you should wait and try again later for a different role, when you can get your housing dealt with as well.  You won't get a mark against you if you decline, they understand that things come up.

You do have to think about your future career, but also about what Disney means to you personally, and on your resume.  About 25% of why I got into law school was because of having Disney on my resume.  If you've always wanted to work there, and might never have the chance again, forget what family and friends say and go for it.  Talk to your parents and let them know why this is something you really want to do.  If you're mature about it, and show them that this could really benefit you in the future, they might warm up to it. (It may be that they think you're going to totally blow off school just to play at Disney).  Ask them why they don't support you.  As for your friends, if they don't support you, they aren't really friends then.  Perhaps they don't want you to leave them and never come back.

Hope this helps!


----------



## littlewitch34

I have another question! I seem to keep popping back here for questions.

Be realistic with me. Do people who get letters notifying them that the decision is "pending" for them to be accepted into the CP get accepted into the CP? How likely is it?


----------



## khancock

littlewitch34 said:


> Do people who get letters notifying them that the decision is "pending" for them to be accepted into the CP get accepted into the CP? How likely is it?



Yes they do.

Will everyone who is pended get in?  No.  Will some, yes.  It all depends on why they were pended.

Someone who has to do a background check and it comes back with something that they do not feel would be acceptable to work with Guests, they won't get in.  Someone whose background check shows that they did something stupid like get arrested for public intoxication at a football game might. 

 Someone who was terminated with a "no" or "restricted" rehire status for insubordination or fighting with a Guest probably doesn't stand as good of a chance of returning as someone who got really sick and had to leave early.

Some people are pending just as a "wait list" and will get in depending on what spots they need to fill.

People who were pended did well enough to not be immediately declined.


----------



## littlewitch34

khancock said:


> Some people are pending just as a "wait list" and will get in depending on what spots they need to fill.
> 
> People who were pended did well enough to not be immediately declined.



Since I am 100% sure that I didn't have anything else cause me to be pending, I'm assuming this is it. Good to know! Thank you for your prompt reply!


----------



## KBelle5

^ Did you get the "It's been the 2-3 weeks, we're still deciding, so now we're going to tell you in a month and half?"  Yeah, got that too.  My mom was quite happy, proud that I was past another cut round, but I was upset because I really wanted to know.  Finally, they called me and let me know that I was offered a spot, but my role was TBD.  I literally decided to do it not knowing what I was going to get, and ended up with Vacation Planning, a role I had added during my phone interview because they said they had a need for it.  

This happened to a few of my other friends in the program, but I'm sure there are people who had this happen and then didn't get in.  So, you never know, but there's probably a good chance you'll get it.  Just keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Jenanenanena

Megfly said:


> has anyone gotten their folder yet? I still haven't gotten mine.. I got the acceptance email last tuesday.. (the 7th).



I got my acceptance letter around that time but I still haven't gotten the folder either.
I really want mine!


----------



## bluelobster

Just got accepted!! Photopass!!


----------



## marina89

chexie said:


> i need a roommate with the same arrival and departure dates as me.
> 
> i'm lexie mankin :]
> 
> got accepted into merchandise for spring advantage 2011
> i leave january 26th- august 12th
> 
> pm me or find me on facebook



Hey lexie! 
my name is marina & I will also have the same arrival & departure date. I also got accepted into merchandise. Are you still looking for a roomate? I am!


----------



## SoccerRob12

When do I find out where I'll be working?  I know I am QSFB for Spring Adv 2011 but I thought that I'd get some indication of where I ight be working by now.  Does it remain a mystery until check in?


----------



## InPerfectClouds

SoccerRob12 said:


> When do I find out where I'll be working?  I know I am QSFB for Spring Adv 2011 but I thought that I'd get some indication of where I ight be working by now.  Does it remain a mystery until check in?



Yeah, you traditionally won't find out until you get there. Unless you get someone who is a current Cast Member to look up your work location, which is a bit frowned upon.


----------



## hart305

KatieEverAfter said:


> Hey guys. So, I interviewed about a week and a half ago and yesterday morning received a congratulatory email saying I was accepted into the program (yay!). Normally, I would be super pumped about this and ready to accept immediately, however the position I was offered was as a lifeguard. Backtracking a little bit, I didn't initially select lifeguard as one of my roles, but my interviewer asked if I would do it since I'm experienced and have been a lifeguard for the past 5 years. So of course, not wanting to seem disagreeable or anything I said sure.
> 
> It just kinda stinks because I've been really wanting to do this program for so long but there are so many negative things going against it for me at this point in time. First of all, if I've lifeguarded for so long; it wouldn't make sense to leave college for a semester to go do a job I've been doing for years instead of trying something new (also, lifeguarding isn't really applicable to my future career). Second, if I miss a semester at school there's a chance I'd have to stay an extra semester. Also, I signed a lease for my house- I'd have to find a subletter for a semester and I'd have less than 2 weeks to do it in since the decision needs to be made fairly quickly.
> 
> Also, my parents are really not behind it and a lot of my friends aren't either. I think that's the worst part. I've been so excited during this whole process and pumped for the opportunity to try this program, but no one is supporting me. They all think it's a waste of time. My parents didn't even say congratulations when I told them I got in, they were just like "oh". First thing out of my best friend's mouth was that I shouldn't do it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm just really confused right now about what I want and feeling kind of hurt. So what do you guys think?



I'm sorry noone is supporting you in this. My parents aren't very into it either. They worry about money and such. It doesn't apply to my long-term goals and I'm mainly doing it for a new and hopefully fun experience. My boyfriend won't tell me not to go, but I know he's worried about me being so far away. All my friends are excited about it, but it only takes a couple of people whose opinions are important to you to bring your excitement down.
I'm going in January anyway.
When I interviewed, she noted that I had a lot of restaurant experience. I told her as politely as I could that while I do have a lot of experience in that area, that would be my last choice. (I could stay in Ohio and do that, basically) She said she marked it down that that would be my choice if that was the ONLY way they'd accept me.
I was accepted into attractions and plan to audition for performer. Maybe you could audition to be a character...would that role be more attractive to you?
But bottom line, do what you feel is best. If staying an extra semester in school and being in a lifeguard role are major problems for you, maybe apply again later and hope for a more appealing role or wait until after you graduate. (I'm a recent grad myself) Just don't let people ruin something for you. And don't go if you think you'll be miserable. If you want to do this, for whatever reason, I would. I am.


----------



## KatieEverAfter

Thanks Jen! That was really helpful, I appreciate it. Right now I'm leaning more towards going because what if I don't ever get this opportunity again? It could open doors for a professional internship and maybe potentially a job in the future. Plus it's something I've really wanted to do for a long time. So I think I'm gonna try to make it work. 2 questions though; someone mentioned that when you accept you pay a $100 deposit and you can still cancel after that, you'd just lose the deposit... how long is that period in which you can still cancel? Are there any other committments at that point or just money? I'm thinking like just in case I can't get a subletter and have to cancel, I'd rather lose $100 than have to pay double rent for the semester. And question 2... I know some people have applied for both the PI and CP in hopes that if they don't get into the PI they could still do the CP... I've already been accepted into the CP but could I still apply for the PI? Just curious.


----------



## jchampl

Phone interview tomorrow morning! Ahhhhhhhh!!! I will not be sleeping tonight.


----------



## Iris57

I just got my accepted email!!  I was scared to post on here before because I didn't want to get my hopes up.  It was perfect timing for me to get the email because two emails before that one was from my teacher telling me that she miss calculated my test grade and is now 8 points lower.


----------



## jchampl

Iris57 said:


> I just got my accepted email!!  I was scared to post on here before because I didn't want to get my hopes up.  It was perfect timing for me to get the email because two emails before that one was from my teacher telling me that she miss calculated my test grade and is now 8 points lower.



congrats! hopefully I will see you there!


----------



## SoccerRob12

Iris57 said:


> I just got my accepted email!!  I was scared to post on here before because I didn't want to get my hopes up.  It was perfect timing for me to get the email because two emails before that one was from my teacher telling me that she miss calculated my test grade and is now 8 points lower.



What role?


----------



## carolcoral

Hi everyone!

I just applied for the DCP!! I have been mulling it over in my head for lots of reasons for a LONG time and now I finally decided to apply. I have to schedule my phone interview in the morning but I just had a quick question. For the roles you checked off on your role checklist, does the interviewer you speak to on the phone ask you which one is your top choice? I'm assuming they do!


----------



## InPerfectClouds

carolcoral said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just applied for the DCP!! I have been mulling it over in my head for lots of reasons for a LONG time and now I finally decided to apply. I have to schedule my phone interview in the morning but I just had a quick question. For the roles you checked off on your role checklist, does the interviewer you speak to on the phone ask you which one is your top choice? I'm assuming they do!



Yep, they will ask for your top 3 or 4 choices, usually. Then the questions that follow will pertain to those roles and will give them an idea of which ones you're best suited for. Some can be tricky, so make sure you study up on the duties of each role you plan on telling him/her you want. It's a good idea to have the checklist in front of you as a cheat sheet, kind of. I got asked, "What do you think the responsibilities of a concierge are?" and I had no idea. So I told her I had no idea, and we moved onto another choice. haha. But it was embarrassing. Save yourself.


----------



## carolcoral

thanks so much! yeah the interview is a little intimidating but I'm excited!


----------



## Iris57

SoccerRob12 said:


> What role?


Housekeeping!


----------



## SoccerRob12

Cool.  You'll learn how to make animals out of all your towels for when you get back home next Summer.


----------



## Iron Man

My name is Mark, I just recently got accepted to be in the Disney cp for spring 2011 this past saturday. I will be in quick service food and beverage. Also looking forward to meeting some people down there in January.


----------



## SweetMelissa

Congrats, Mark!

  I'm QSFB too!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Hello everyone! I am Robin, and I am 18 years old, and I graduated high school in May. I just faxed all of my paperwork this morning, and now all there is left to do is wait! I am wondering how long it takes between faxing and getting the chance to do the online email. I am also wondering if I applied really late, as I am unsure of the deadlines or the start time for accepting applications.


----------



## jjlara21

Just had my phone interview! now comes the waiting


----------



## carolcoral

jjlara21 said:


> Just had my phone interview! now comes the waiting



Ahh mine is tomorrow! How did it go??


----------



## carolcoral

jjlara21 said:


> Just had my phone interview! now comes the waiting



Ahh mine is tomorrow! How did it go??


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I have my phone interview tomorrow as well!


----------



## jchampl

I just got accepted! Spring adv. Custodial.


----------



## Sorahana

Congrats on the acceptances and good luck if you interviewed/are interviewing! I would totally do a spring program if I could but I graduated college last year. You're in for a fantastic journey/experience!!


----------



## carolcoral

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I have my phone interview tomorrow as well!



Break a leg!!! I know that they are super nice but I'm still a little nervous!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

carolcoral said:


> Break a leg!!! I know that they are super nice but I'm still a little nervous!



Thanks! I know I am really nervous too, even though everyone says it's not so bad. I think it's the fact that this could make or break my dream!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

jchampl said:


> I just got accepted! Spring adv. Custodial.



Congrats!


----------



## Joanna71985

jchampl said:


> I just got accepted! Spring adv. Custodial.



Congrats!



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Hello everyone! I am Robin, and I am 18 years old, and I graduated high school in May. I just faxed all of my paperwork this morning, and now all there is left to do is wait! I am wondering how long it takes between faxing and getting the chance to do the online email. I am also wondering if I applied really late, as I am unsure of the deadlines or the start time for accepting applications.



Are you applying for the College Program, or the Career Start program?


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you applying for the College Program, or the Career Start program?



Oh that would be helpful to add! I am applying for the Career Start program


----------



## jjlara21

carolcoral said:


> Ahh mine is tomorrow! How did it go??



It went well i think. I hate those situation questions that they ask but i think i did good. how was yours??


----------



## carolcoral

jjlara21 said:


> It went well i think. I hate those situation questions that they ask but i think i did good. how was yours??



I had situational too but I think I did really well! The interviewer asked me which characters I would want to be (my first choice is character performer) which I wasn't expecting but had an answer for, and he wished me good luck for my audition. He was soooo nice! I'm so happy you did well too! What are your top roles?


----------



## carolcoral

oops, meant to say hate instead of had lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

My interview was moved to this Sunday because they had trouble pulling up my application.  The waiting is driving me crazy!


----------



## jchampl

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My interview was moved to this Sunday because they had trouble pulling up my application.  The waiting is driving me crazy!



oh man, that stinks, I'm sure you will still do well


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

jchampl said:


> oh man, that stinks, I'm sure you will still do well



Thank you! I sure hope so


----------



## jjlara21

carolcoral said:


> I had situational too but I think I did really well! The interviewer asked me which charaters I would want to be (my first choice is character performer) which I wasn't expecting but had an answer for, and he wished me good luck for my audition. He was soooo nice! I'm so happy you did well too! What are your top roles?



Oh that would be fun which characters did you choose? I had a real good interviewer too thank goodness. My top roles were concierge and hospitality and I think I also said attractions. I have done the program before at Disneyland and I was quick service food and beverage working the outdoor carts so I'm thinking that's what they'll give me again if I do get accepted because she asked me a few questions pertaining to that but we'll see. I voiced that I would rather have a different role this time but I'll take it if that's what they offer me. I'm glad you did well on yours


----------



## bantha09

Hey Everyone, my name is Caleb, and I have been accepted into SA '11 custodial! I've been lurking since I started the application process, but didn't really want to post until I knew myself. my arrival date is Jan 26th, and If are interested in rooming with me, PM me.


----------



## jchampl

bantha09 said:


> Hey Everyone, my name is Caleb, and I have been accepted into SA '11 custodial! I've been lurking since I started the application process, but didn't really want to post until I knew myself. my arrival date is Jan 26th, and If are interested in rooming with me, PM me.



bummer, I'm cust too, but I'm not gonna live in a booze free apt 

good luck, I'll see ya around, maybe we will even be working together!


----------



## SoccerRob12

When I accepted, I remember filling in an online form for my nametag.  I entered my first name and my home town, but I wonder if I should have entered my college instead.  Is this something that can be changed when I get there?


----------



## bantha09

jchampl said:


> bummer, I'm cust too, but I'm not gonna live in a booze free apt
> 
> good luck, I'll see ya around, maybe we will even be working together!



haha, maybe I work with you or see you around, be cool to meet a fellow DISer.

as for the nametag, I did the same thing entering my home town because it told me too, but would rather have my university, so maybe we will make that change during check-in. If not, I guess i'll just have it as is, no big deal.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

My phone interview is tonight! Fingers crossed


----------



## carolcoral

jjlara21 said:


> Oh that would be fun which characters did you choose? I had a real good interviewer too thank goodness. My top roles were concierge and hospitality and I think I also said attractions. I have done the program before at Disneyland and I was quick service food and beverage working the outdoor carts so I'm thinking that's what they'll give me again if I do get accepted because she asked me a few questions pertaining to that but we'll see. I voiced that I would rather have a different role this time but I'll take it if that's what they offer me. I'm glad you did well on yours



Ohh thats awesome about Disneyland! Concierge sounds really cool--I was leaning towards it but for some reason decided against it. For characters I said the princesses (what girl doesn't? ) because I'm in their height range and then I just said any character was fine! Now is just the audition and the waiting which is driving me nuts!


----------



## bantha09

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My phone interview is tonight! Fingers crossed



Good Luck!


----------



## SoccerRob12

Anybody have a list of QSFB favorite work locations?

The carts sound cool because you would be out there with the crowds (and the Custodians).


----------



## BrianWDWCP

Hi guys, my name is Brian and I have been selected as a custodial member for SA 2011.  I am a junior at the University of New Orleans and am really excited for this experience.  I got my email early last month, but haven't gotten to post here yet.  I check in on 1/19.  Hope to meet you guys there and best of luck to those who are still waiting.


----------



## bantha09

congratulations! I'm custodial too, but don't check in until 1/26, maybe I'll see you around!


----------



## InPerfectClouds

BrianWDWCP said:


> Hi guys, my name is Brian and I have been selected as a custodial member for SA 2011.





bantha09 said:


> congratulations! I'm custodial too, but don't check in until 1/26, maybe I'll see you around!



Congratulations, guys! It is the BEST role as a CP. And that's not just my opinion speaking! I've met Custodians who have done every other role, and they love it so much more ((except maybe the other, higher-paid roles... haha)). 

But yeah, I worked at Magic Kingdom. It was amazing, I met the best friends I've had anywhere. Just went back for a visit after being gone for 10 months, and everyone remembered me and begged me to come back. It's a tight-knit group. ENJOYYYY! And PM me if you have any questions, too.


----------



## Sorahana

I'm getting so excited for all of you! You are going to have a fantastic time down there. I wish I was going (lol). Congrats to everyone accepted so far, and sending good vibes to those still waiting!


----------



## vegetablegirl

Oh. My. Goodness. I am so excited. Is it January yet? Gaaah, how am I supposed to focus on anything when I'm going to WDW?


----------



## carolcoral

I just got my purple email!!!!!!! I was accepted as an attractions cast member for spring 2011!!  I still have my audition in a week for character performer which is my first choice, but attractions was my second so I'm really really really happy!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

carolcoral said:


> I just got my purple email!!!!!!! I was accepted as an attractions cast member for spring 2011!!  I still have my audition in a week for character performer which is my first choice, but attractions was my second so I'm really really really happy!!



That's wonderful! How long did you have to wait to find out?



CONGRATS!


----------



## carolcoral

I interviewed last Thursday so like just 6 days!


----------



## onestepcloser

Just got my purple email today!!! SA, Attractions!  SO EXCITED!!


----------



## bantha09

onestepcloser said:


> Just got my purple email today!!! SA, Attractions!  SO EXCITED!!



 Congratulations on your acceptance, and you too carolcoral!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

carolcoral said:


> I interviewed last Thursday so like just 6 days!


Awesome! It's been three days since my interview, so I am hoping to find out soon!


onestepcloser said:


> Just got my purple email today!!! SA, Attractions!  SO EXCITED!!



Yay! Congratz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

onestepcloser said:


> Just got my purple email today!!! SA, Attractions!  SO EXCITED!!





carolcoral said:


> I just got my purple email!!!!!!! I was accepted as an attractions cast member for spring 2011!!  I still have my audition in a week for character performer which is my first choice, but attractions was my second so I'm really really really happy!!





BrianWDWCP said:


> Hi guys, my name is Brian and I have been selected as a custodial member for SA 2011.  I am a junior at the University of New Orleans and am really excited for this experience.  I got my email early last month, but haven't gotten to post here yet.  I check in on 1/19.  Hope to meet you guys there and best of luck to those who are still waiting.



Congrats everyone!



SoccerRob12 said:


> Anybody have a list of QSFB favorite work locations?
> 
> The carts sound cool because you would be out there with the crowds (and the Custodians).



I enjoyed my location from QSFB (I worked at Casey's Corner). I liked getting to see the parade and fireworks everynight


----------



## almost there MN

I just applied for the program yesterday, and I have my phone interview scheduled for Saturday!! I'm so nervous and excited, I can't wait!!


----------



## bantha09

good luck, hope you make it in


----------



## almost there MN

Thanks! I'm applying as a freshman since I'll still have lots of opportunities to apply in case I don't make it in. I was going to do it my sophomore or junior year, but I decided to do it now so I don't get into the middle of my major and then leave for a semester.


----------



## InPerfectClouds

JUST GOT ACCEPTED! After waiting a little over 6 weeks, I finally got my Restricted Rehire Status lifted and accepted into QSFB Spring! YESSSSSSSS! I can't WAIT to be back.


----------



## BrianWDWCP

Congrats!


----------



## jchampl

InPerfectClouds said:


> JUST GOT ACCEPTED! After waiting a little over 6 weeks, I finally got my Restricted Rehire Status lifted and accepted into QSFB Spring! YESSSSSSSS! I can't WAIT to be back.



whoooo hoooo my custodial buddy made it! 

I was hoping you would since you helped me before


----------



## Joanna71985

InPerfectClouds said:


> JUST GOT ACCEPTED! After waiting a little over 6 weeks, I finally got my Restricted Rehire Status lifted and accepted into QSFB Spring! YESSSSSSSS! I can't WAIT to be back.



Congrats!


----------



## Kels

I had my phone interview today. It seemed to go well and I wouldn't even have to travel since I already live in Kissimmee. My boyfriend and I both applied and he did the college program all of 2009. I really hope we get in!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I haven't heard anything yet, and it has been exactly a week since my phone interview  I am a little sad I saw a couple of people find out in six days, and I really wish that could have been me.
I really just need to know so I can start planning for it in my life... that I am getting obsessive with clicking on my email...


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Is it too late to apply for Spring 2011? I'm a little apprehensive about me being in the Program..

(I actually made a thread this afternoon in the College Board, lol)

However, if I don't apply, I don't have a chance of getting in.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I have 9 hours left of my Bachelors of Science in Hospitality Management. However, due to my crazy life right now I'm not going to be able to apply. My BS will be complete in March. 

Soooo... I was thinking maybe I could apply when I start  grad school. My question is do they allow graduate students into the CP?


----------



## jchampl

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet, and it has been exactly a week since my phone interview  I am a little sad I saw a couple of people find out in six days, and I really wish that could have been me.
> I really just need to know so I can start planning for it in my life... that I am getting obsessive with clicking on my email...



have faith


----------



## GraceysGirl

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet, and it has been exactly a week since my phone interview  I am a little sad I saw a couple of people find out in six days, and I really wish that could have been me.
> I really just need to know so I can start planning for it in my life... that I am getting obsessive with clicking on my email...



Just relax and have some faith. I compulsively checked my email until I got in. I'd advise staying far away from your computer because I think it makes the wait worse! Check out some vlogs to help pass the time. I like JohnWDWCP on youtube.


----------



## littlewitch34

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet, and it has been exactly a week since my phone interview  I am a little sad I saw a couple of people find out in six days, and I really wish that could have been me.
> I really just need to know so I can start planning for it in my life... that I am getting obsessive with clicking on my email...



My phone interview was on August 24th and I'm still waiting for something more than a "pending" email... and just as obsessive about checking as you.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

jchampl said:


> have faith


I have faith the waiting is just killing me! But thank you 



GraceysGirl said:


> Just relax and have some faith. I compulsively checked my email until I got in. I'd advise staying far away from your computer because I think it makes the wait worse! Check out some vlogs to help pass the time. I like JohnWDWCP on youtube.


thanks  I've been trying not to check so much but it's hard lol. Thanks for recommending that vlog it's very good!


littlewitch34 said:


> My phone interview was on August 24th and I'm still waiting for something more than a "pending" email... and just as obsessive about checking as you.



Aw that must be awful I know how out of my mind I am going that must be terrible!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

[I'm posting this from my phone, so I hope it works okay!]

I just scheduled my phone interview for Thursday evening.. I'm so preemptively nervous, you don't even know. [That's a joke.. Because you do know.. Lol  ]

I've read most of the "tricky phone interview questions" thread, but even so, does anyone have any tips? :]

I'm so so so so excited and hopeful. So excited!! :]]]


----------



## GraceysGirl

mickeyonasticky said:


> [I'm posting this from my phone, so I hope it works okay!]
> 
> I just scheduled my phone interview for Thursday evening.. I'm so preemptively nervous, you don't even know. [That's a joke.. Because you do know.. Lol  ]
> 
> I've read most of the "tricky phone interview questions" thread, but even so, does anyone have any tips? :]
> 
> I'm so so so so excited and hopeful. So excited!! :]]]



Just smile and stay positive and excited. They want to hear how friendly you are from your voice. Feel free to have a little conversation with the person. They are looking for outgoing nice people so just try to project that. I think that's almost as important as your answers.


----------



## mickeyonasticky

GraceysGirl said:


> Just smile and stay positive and excited. They want to hear how friendly you are from your voice. Feel free to have a little conversation with the person. They are looking for outgoing nice people so just try to project that. I think that's almost as important as your answers.



GraceysGirl, you [as well as so many other people on the College Board] are so helpful :]] I really, really appreciate all the info you guys have given everyone.


----------



## jchampl

mickeyonasticky said:


> GraceysGirl, you [as well as so many other people on the College Board] are so helpful :]] I really, really appreciate all the info you guys have given everyone.



don't be afraid to laugh and make them laugh as well.  they want to know you have a personality.  they can teach you to take care of situations but they can't teach you to be friendly and smile.  the most important question you have to know the answer to before interviewing is "why do you want to do the college program/why would you be a good fit in the program?"  

If you are a problem solver, multi-tasker, very organized, these are good traits to bring up as well.  

the most important thing is just to be yourself, you may be able to fool someone on the phone but you will only be wasting your time and money if you pretend to be something you are not.  chances are if you are applying for the program, you are what they are looking for.

the interviewers are very nice and friendly and after about the 1st prepared line you forget it's an interview and you just think it's a friend you are talking to.

good luck!


----------



## almost there MN

I only had my phone interview on Saturday, and already I'm getting excited every time I see I have a new email . This waiting is killing me!! I can't imagine what the wait will be like if I get into the program, but at least then I'll know for sure that I get to go.


----------



## mickeyonasticky

almost there MN said:


> I only had my phone interview on Saturday, and already I'm getting excited every time I see I have a new email . This waiting is killing me!! I can't imagine what the wait will be like if I get into the program, but at least then I'll know for sure that I get to go.



Good luck!! I hope you make it in :]]


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

almost there MN said:


> I only had my phone interview on Saturday, and already I'm getting excited every time I see I have a new email . This waiting is killing me!! I can't imagine what the wait will be like if I get into the program, but at least then I'll know for sure that I get to go.



I know how you feel! I had my interview last Sunday and it's terrible not knowing whether or not I made it! I want to know either way so I can start planning for my future  I really hope you make it!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I know how you feel! I had my interview last Sunday and it's terrible not knowing whether or not I made it! I want to know either way so I can start planning for my future  I really hope you make it!



Good luck!! :] What roles did you put on your check list?


----------



## almost there MN

Thanks! Did anyone else get super excited when they got an email from Disney College Recruiting the day after their interview? I saw that and got so excited, then opened it and read "Thank you for taking the time to interview for the Disney College Program....."


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

mickeyonasticky said:


> Good luck!! :] What roles did you put on your check list?


I put attractions, merchandise, and full service food. But I would be happy to get anything really 


almost there MN said:


> Thanks! Did anyone else get super excited when they got an email from Disney College Recruiting the day after their interview? I saw that and got so excited, then opened it and read "Thank you for taking the time to interview for the Disney College Program....."



I was so happy when I got mine!  I didn't think it would come so soon, now I wish the acceptance/decline email would come soon too!


----------



## myasma

I have officially been invited to be apart of the Spring College program last week and am planning on accepting on Thursday. I am so excited!!!!  I can't wait.


----------



## bantha09

congrats myasma!


----------



## myasma

bantha09 said:


> congrats myasma!



Thank you.


----------



## Soarin08

I'm in for Spring! The BYU program. I accepted this morning!


----------



## Jordanstew17

I just got accepted to the Spring Advantage 2011. I will be working in Merchandise! 

So excited to be going!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Soarin08 said:


> I'm in for Spring! The BYU program. I accepted this morning!


Congrats!


Jordanstew17 said:


> I just got accepted to the Spring Advantage 2011. I will be working in Merchandise!
> 
> So excited to be going!



 Awesome!


----------



## jchampl

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Awesome!



everytime i see you post, i hope to see that it's you posting you got in


----------



## bantha09

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Awesome!



 congrats to the newly accepted, and for those of you still waiting, hang in there, the wait has to end sometime.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

jchampl said:


> everytime i see you post, i hope to see that it's you posting you got in


Aw, I know, I really want to find out! I wonder if there's a difference from the CS acceptance time and the CP acceptance time. 


bantha09 said:


> congrats to the newly accepted, and for those of you still waiting, hang in there, the wait has to end sometime.



 Thanks, I hope it's sooner rather than later, I am starting to get wrinkles and grey hair!


----------



## Broghantaylor

i just had my interview so its a waiting game
i have seen pople say they only had to wait a week and other 8 weeks how long did it take you guys  to hear back?


----------



## jchampl

Broghantaylor said:


> i just had my interview so its a waiting game
> i have seen pople say they only had to wait a week and other 8 weeks how long did it take you guys  to hear back?



6 days.


----------



## Broghantaylor

jchampl said:


> 6 days.



i ould only wish haha


----------



## mickeyonasticky

jchampl said:


> 6 days.



Oh my gosh, lucky! I bet you applied pretty early, though, right? :]

I hope that mine only takes six days to hear back.. My interview is tomorrow evening, and the two days I've already endured waiting for the interview have been crazy! And I still have to get through tomorrow.. Ohboy.

And then the waiting game will begin.

Idk if I've expressed this in my other posts [/sarcasm], but I am so friggin excited :]]]]]]]


----------



## Broghantaylor

mickeyonasticky said:


> Oh my gosh, lucky! I bet you applied pretty early, though, right? :]
> 
> I hope that mine only takes six days to hear back.. My interview is tomorrow evening, and the two days I've already endured waiting for the interview have been crazy! And I still have to get through tomorrow.. Ohboy.
> 
> And then the waiting game will begin.
> 
> Idk if I've expressed this in my other posts [/sarcasm], but I am so friggin excited :]]]]]]]



I KNOW THE FEELING! those 2 days before the interevie was hard! but i think now its worse waiting to hear back and it hasnt even been 12 hours yet


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Broghantaylor said:


> I KNOW THE FEELING! those 2 days before the interevie was hard! but i think now its worse waiting to hear back and it hasnt even been 12 hours yet



I'm already making plans in my mind.. I am so hoping that I don't jinx anything..

What roles did you check on the list?


----------



## Broghantaylor

mickeyonasticky said:


> I'm already making plans in my mind.. I am so hoping that I don't jinx anything..
> 
> What roles did you check on the list?



Attractions 
Merchandise
Character Attendant
and BBB
what about you?

and yea im planning already as well haha


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Broghantaylor said:


> Attractions
> Merchandise
> Character Attendant
> and BBB
> what about you?
> 
> and yea im planning already as well haha



Merchandise
Character Attendant
Main Entrance Operations
Attractions
and PhotoPass Photographer

:]


----------



## Broghantaylor

mickeyonasticky said:


> Merchandise
> Character Attendant
> Main Entrance Operations
> Attractions
> and PhotoPass Photographer
> 
> :]



awesome


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Broghantaylor said:


> awesome



Haha definitely. :]

So, I assume you're from New Jersey..?


----------



## Broghantaylor

mickeyonasticky said:


> Haha definitely. :]
> 
> So, I assume you're from New Jersey..?





yuppers but go to school in VA


----------



## Joanna71985

Jordanstew17 said:


> I just got accepted to the Spring Advantage 2011. I will be working in Merchandise!
> 
> So excited to be going!





Soarin08 said:


> I'm in for Spring! The BYU program. I accepted this morning!





myasma said:


> I have officially been invited to be apart of the Spring College program last week and am planning on accepting on Thursday. I am so excited!!!!  I can't wait.



Congrats everyone!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Broghantaylor said:


> yuppers but go to school in VA



That's nifty :] I've never been to the east coast, unless you count WDW. But I don't really count that, since I've never been to the ocean or any other east coast states.


----------



## Broghantaylor

mickeyonasticky said:


> That's nifty :] I've never been to the east coast, unless you count WDW. But I don't really count that, since I've never been to the ocean or any other east coast states.



ill be in cali for the 1st time this nov but besides that only las vegas but i have been up and down the east coast i live right by the beach i love it


----------



## GraceysGirl

mickeyonasticky said:


> Oh my gosh, lucky! I bet you applied pretty early, though, right? :]



Actually the earlier people seem to take longer to find out. The people who have been finding out in days instead of weeks have all applied later in the interview process. Which makes sense because they have a better grasp on what positions are open and the system is running smoother than the first week. So that's good news for you. Good Luck!


----------



## almost there MN

Today when I went to class I saw that they just put up posters for the campus presentation everywhere. Then I was watching a tv show on hulu and all the commercials were for WDW. I think the world is trying to torture me.


----------



## GraceysGirl

almost there MN said:


> Today when I went to class I saw that they just put up posters for the campus presentation everywhere. Then I was watching a tv show on hulu and all the commercials were for WDW. I think the world is trying to torture me.



LOL I know that feeling. Is torture or a sign of good things to come?


----------



## Broghantaylor

GraceysGirl said:


> Actually the earlier people seem to take longer to find out. The people who have been finding out in days instead of weeks have all applied later in the interview process. Which makes sense because they have a better grasp on what positions are open and the system is running smoother than the first week. So that's good news for you. Good Luck!



Thats good for me then  im super excited i really want this to open


----------



## buttaflygirl03

Aye this waiting is definitely nerve wrecking. I had my interview on the 3rd and yet nothing so far. Making me nervous because since people seem to be getting emails within a week lately. And it doesn't help I applied for Disneyland first last month and ended up getting rejected from there. lol But I guess the competition there getting accepted is much harder since less roles available.

But congrats to those accepted and then good luck to those waiting like me.


----------



## mickeyonasticky

GraceysGirl said:


> Actually the earlier people seem to take longer to find out. The people who have been finding out in days instead of weeks have all applied later in the interview process. Which makes sense because they have a better grasp on what positions are open and the system is running smoother than the first week. So that's good news for you. Good Luck!



Oh, that does make sense.. I'm super hopeful now that it won't take for-frekaing-ever to find out my Disney fate! :]]


----------



## khancock

GraceysGirl said:


> Actually the earlier people seem to take longer to find out. The people who have been finding out in days instead of weeks have all applied later in the interview process.



More people who apply early are also given the pending status.

When they recruit for more than 3 months each semester, there is no reason to rush to be the first person to interview.


----------



## littlewitch34

khancock said:


> More people who apply early are also given the pending status.
> 
> When they recruit for more than 3 months each semester, there is no reason to rush to be the first person to interview.



I realize that now... now I know better. I'm just worried that my interview and my application will get "lost" in the system, you know?


----------



## OhanaPeter90

I interviewed on october 6 and its been like 7 days i check my email like at least 30 times an hour, i am so nervous, this board helps tho i am not alone =)


----------



## InPerfectClouds

My boyfriend has his interview tonight at 9 PM! Wish him luck - "Weathaman" on the boards. We're both Alum, but I had a Restricted Rehire. He's all clear and even got accepted to extend last time. Hopefully it should be pretty easy for him to get back. He gets tongue tied sometimes when he stresses about answering questions, though, so I hope there's nothing too tricky!


----------



## disney_girl2011

guys, i had my interview tuesday!!! im sure i did good, but ughhh i hate playing the waiting game! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im being positive  
yay disney


----------



## mickeyonasticky

InPerfectClouds said:


> My boyfriend has his interview tonight at 9 PM! Wish him luck - "Weathaman" on the boards. We're both Alum, but I had a Restricted Rehire. He's all clear and even got accepted to extend last time. Hopefully it should be pretty easy for him to get back. He gets tongue tied sometimes when he stresses about answering questions, though, so I hope there's nothing too tricky!



I hope he does well!! Mine's tonight at 7:15pm :]]


----------



## bantha09

InPerfectClouds said:


> My boyfriend has his interview tonight at 9 PM! Wish him luck - "Weathaman" on the boards. We're both Alum, but I had a Restricted Rehire. He's all clear and even got accepted to extend last time. Hopefully it should be pretty easy for him to get back. He gets tongue tied sometimes when he stresses about answering questions, though, so I hope there's nothing too tricky!



Good Luck Weathaman


----------



## OhanaPeter90

so like does disney send an email accepting you then a packet or is it a rejection pending email, and another question: what time does the emails usually arrive during the day or in the evening


----------



## almost there MN

I just got my acceptance email for Spring custodial!!!!! It's only been 5 days!! I'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## OhanaPeter90

5 days im so jealousss, wheres mine =snooty:


----------



## Broghantaylor

almost there mn said:


> i just got my acceptance email for spring custodial!!!!! It's only been 5 days!! I'm soooo excited!!!



i want mine in 5 days!!!!


----------



## khancock

OhanaPeter90 said:


> so like does disney send an email accepting you then a packet or is it a rejection pending email, and another question: what time does the emails usually arrive during the day or in the evening



Information on the notification process is here:
https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/faqs/faq_notification_process.html

Note that they only talk about notifying via a letter sent through regular old mail.

They do send emails, but they don't say that on here.  My guess is that there are too many factors that would prevent email delivery (spam filters, invalid address, etc.) and they don't want to promise something they can't guarantee.  You'll come across people who say they never got an email.  Most likely that was due to one of those factors and not because an attempt wasn't made to send it.

Reports from others indicate that they will send emails at any time of day and any day of the week.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

almost there MN said:


> Today when I went to class I saw that they just put up posters for the campus presentation everywhere. Then I was watching a tv show on hulu and all the commercials were for WDW. I think the world is trying to torture me.


You have no idea how many Disney ads I have seen lately! I am hoping they are a good omen, it seems like they were for you  


buttaflygirl03 said:


> Aye this waiting is definitely nerve wrecking. I had my interview on the 3rd and yet nothing so far. Making me nervous because since people seem to be getting emails within a week lately. And it doesn't help I applied for Disneyland first last month and ended up getting rejected from there. lol But I guess the competition there getting accepted is much harder since less roles available.
> 
> But congrats to those accepted and then good luck to those waiting like me.


I also had my interview on the 3rd and haven't heard anything yet. Did you apply for the career start program too, or the college program? It's making me nervous to see everyone get accepted so quickly and not hear anything, but I am trying to keep positive! Good luck to you 


OhanaPeter90 said:


> I interviewed on october 6 and its been like 7 days i check my email like at least 30 times an hour, i am so nervous, this board helps tho i am not alone =)


I know how you feel, I am on my email every five seconds.  Are you doing career start or the college program?


disney_girl2011 said:


> guys, i had my interview tuesday!!! im sure i did good, but ughhh i hate playing the waiting game! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Im being positive
> yay disney


It's terrible isn't it! It's driving me nuts, it's been about 11 days for me since my phone interview so my days seem really long!


almost there MN said:


> I just got my acceptance email for Spring custodial!!!!! It's only been 5 days!! I'm soooo excited!!!


Congrats! Are you doing the CP or CS?


OhanaPeter90 said:


> so like does disney send an email accepting you then a packet or is it a rejection pending email, and another question: what time does the emails usually arrive during the day or in the evening



I am wondering the same thing!


----------



## almost there MN

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Congrats! Are you doing the CP or CS?



I'm doing the CP.


----------



## buttaflygirl03

disneyworldluvr349 I applied for CP

All I know is from my applying for Disneyland if you get a standard thin letter that pretty much means pending or rejection. So you want a big envelope from Disney! But if you get a email ahead of time about pending I think they still send you a thin letter. Not sure how rejection goes for WDW if it's just only letter they notify you.

And aye still nothing from Disney.


----------



## littlewitch34

buttaflygirl03 said:


> disneyworldluvr349 I applied for CP
> 
> All I know is from my applying for Disneyland if you get a standard thin letter that pretty much means pending or rejection. So you want a big envelope from Disney! *But if you get a email ahead of time about pending I think they still send you a thin letter.* Not sure how rejection goes for WDW if it's just only letter they notify you.
> 
> And aye still nothing from Disney.




This is what has happened to me so far. I got a pending email and then received a letter dated teh same day as my pending email arrived telling me that I'm pending.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

buttaflygirl03 said:


> disneyworldluvr349 I applied for CP
> 
> All I know is from my applying for Disneyland if you get a standard thin letter that pretty much means pending or rejection. So you want a big envelope from Disney! But if you get a email ahead of time about pending I think they still send you a thin letter. Not sure how rejection goes for WDW if it's just only letter they notify you.
> 
> And aye still nothing from Disney.



So you didn't receive an email first before you got your letter? I have been checking the mail everyday too, like a mad person  But so far nada tostada, it's alright though I have come to realize one way or another I will find out, eventually the way will come to an end. After all good things come to those who wait right


----------



## jchampl

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> So you didn't receive an email first before you got your letter? I have been checking the mail everyday too, like a mad person  But so far nada tostada, it's alright though I have come to realize one way or another I will find out, eventually the way will come to an end. After all good things come to those who wait right



some people don't get the email, some people only get the packets, i've also heard of plenty of people that don't get either and need to call because it got lost or whatever but just because you didn't get an email yet doesn't mean anything.  I didn't get my packet till 2 weeks after i was accepted so the packet is not very timely.


----------



## buttaflygirl03

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> So you didn't receive an email first before you got your letter? I have been checking the mail everyday too, like a mad person  But so far nada tostada, it's alright though I have come to realize one way or another I will find out, eventually the way will come to an end. After all good things come to those who wait right



Well I think Disneyland's way of accepting is a bit different. I joined a FB group for DL hopefuls and people were getting phone calls if accepted. They didn't do emails. But my guess is because its a much smaller group then WDW. So I just got a letter in my mail one day with no notification before. The same goes for pending there you just receive a letter no notification prior.

And yeah guess good things will. Just wish it was so easy to stop thinking about it and checking my email every min of the day. :lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I got accepted you guys! Spring 2011 Merchandise baby! I got the Career Start folder in the mail! Now I am going to see when I arrive!!!!!  I am so excited I could just die of happiness, my dreams just came true!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I got accepted you guys! Spring 2011 Merchandise baby! I got the Career Start folder in the mail! Now I am going to see when I arrive!!!!!  I am so excited I could just die of happiness, my dreams just came true!



Congrats!!! :]]]

When did you interview? :]


----------



## buttaflygirl03

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I got accepted you guys! Spring 2011 Merchandise baby! I got the Career Start folder in the mail! Now I am going to see when I arrive!!!!!  I am so excited I could just die of happiness, my dreams just came true!



Congrats. Still the waiting game for me. No emails, nothing in mail aye. lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

mickeyonasticky said:


> Congrats!!! :]]]
> 
> When did you interview? :]


Thank you!  I interviewed on Oct. 3rd, so it took just shy of two weeks to find out  


buttaflygirl03 said:


> Congrats. Still the waiting game for me. No emails, nothing in mail aye. lol


Thank you  Keep you chin up chickadee! I didn't expect to get it through the mail so that took me by surprise, so things really do happen when you least expect it.


----------



## bantha09

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Thank you!  I interviewed on Oct. 3rd, so it took just shy of two weeks to find out
> 
> Thank you  Keep you chin up chickadee! I didn't expect to get it through the mail so that took me by surprise, so things really do happen when you least expect it.


 CONGRATULATIONS! 

you finally got accepted!


----------



## haleyg

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I got accepted you guys! Spring 2011 Merchandise baby! I got the Career Start folder in the mail! Now I am going to see when I arrive!!!!!  I am so excited I could just die of happiness, my dreams just came true!



Congrats!!!! ) That is so exciting I am glad you got in


----------



## Lauren9588

Ah!

I have a question... hopefully someone can answer it because I can't call Disney until tomorrow because they are closed on Sundays!..

 If I applied a while ago, back in August and passed the web interview but never called to schedule my phone inteview because I thought I wasn't going to be able to go....

Can I still get in?
I tried to apply again but it says they already have my application on file and the next step is to call and schedule my phone interview... but that was from back in August and I don't have that same completetion code from when I watched the presentation back then...

Thoughts?
Or do I have to wait until the Spring to apply for the Fall season?


----------



## jchampl

I believe once that 72 hour scheduling window has passed you have to wait til the next semester to apply. 




Lauren9588 said:


> Ah!
> 
> I have a question... hopefully someone can answer it because I can't call Disney until tomorrow because they are closed on Sundays!..
> 
> If I applied a while ago, back in August and passed the web interview but never called to schedule my phone inteview because I thought I wasn't going to be able to go....
> 
> Can I still get in?
> I tried to apply again but it says they already have my application on file and the next step is to call and schedule my phone interview... but that was from back in August and I don't have that same completetion code from when I watched the presentation back then...
> 
> Thoughts?
> Or do I have to wait until the Spring to apply for the Fall season?


----------



## GraceysGirl

Lauren9588 said:


> Ah!
> 
> I have a question... hopefully someone can answer it because I can't call Disney until tomorrow because they are closed on Sundays!..
> 
> If I applied a while ago, back in August and passed the web interview but never called to schedule my phone inteview because I thought I wasn't going to be able to go....
> 
> Can I still get in?
> I tried to apply again but it says they already have my application on file and the next step is to call and schedule my phone interview... but that was from back in August and I don't have that same completetion code from when I watched the presentation back then...
> 
> Thoughts?
> Or do I have to wait until the Spring to apply for the Fall season?



I don't think you can but give them a call and see what happens. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## Joanna71985

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I got accepted you guys! Spring 2011 Merchandise baby! I got the Career Start folder in the mail! Now I am going to see when I arrive!!!!!  I am so excited I could just die of happiness, my dreams just came true!



Congrats!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Thank you!  I interviewed on Oct. 3rd, so it took just shy of two weeks to find out



A lot of people have been finding out their Disney fate pretty quickly lately.. I'm hopeful that I'll find out quickly as well! It's only been three days since my interview, and I'm already anxious! haha :]


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

mickeyonasticky said:


> A lot of people have been finding out their Disney fate pretty quickly lately.. I'm hopeful that I'll find out quickly as well! It's only been three days since my interview, and I'm already anxious! haha :]


I hope you find out soon!  The waiting is the worst part, but it will eventually end 


Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


bantha09 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> you finally got accepted!


Thanks!!!!


haleyg said:


> Congrats!!!! ) That is so exciting I am glad you got in


Thank you  I really really hope you find out soon


----------



## MarieShedsky

Hello everyone! I'm new to this board but I was accepted for 2011  attractions! I'm so thankful I was accepted but I'm kind of bummed because, even though I requested Spring Advantage they put me in Spring. I talked to a recruiter and she said the only attractions roles available were for the Spring season. It seems weird, because a lot of people havent even had orientation yet! I really have my heart set on being there as long as possible! I am auditioning for character performer in 2 days ::gasp:: though so she said if I get that then there's a chance I'll be able to do the advantage season. Gee, getting my dream role AND being able to stay longer? No pressure, right?


----------



## haleyg

I got my yellow folder today, for the Disney Career Start Program.

I am a attractions cast member


----------



## mickeyonasticky

haleyg said:


> I got my yellow folder today, for the Disney Career Start Program.
> 
> I am a attractions cast member



Congrats!! :]]


----------



## haleyg

mickeyonasticky said:


> Congrats!! :]]



Thank you so much! I am beyond excited, this is what I wanted so much


----------



## Lauren9588

They let me set up my interview! Even though it was after the 72 hours! Woot Woot! Wednesday at 11:30 a.m.!!!

Wish me luck!


----------



## jchampl

Lauren9588 said:


> They let me set up my interview! Even though it was after the 72 hours! Woot Woot! Wednesday at 11:30 a.m.!!!
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck, blow em away, you don't want the only thing they remember about you is that you didn't schedule on time.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

haleyg said:


> I got my yellow folder today, for the Disney Career Start Program.
> 
> I am a attractions cast member



 
Congrats!

 Where you able to log in to select a date? I had to call today because my checklist wasn't included, and they said they are resending out folders for everyone who got accepted because they left them out.


----------



## EKU_Colonel_12

I got accepted as a custodial cast member for Spring Advantage 2011


----------



## littlewitch34

EKU_Colonel_12 said:


> I got accepted as a custodial cast member for Spring Advantage 2011



Congrats!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

EKU_Colonel_12 said:


> I got accepted as a custodial cast member for Spring Advantage 2011



Congrats!! :]


----------



## haleyg

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Where you able to log in to select a date? I had to call today because my checklist wasn't included, and they said they are resending out folders for everyone who got accepted because they left them out.



No I also didn't recieve those papers as well! I hope we get them soon, I cant wait to find out when we leave


----------



## Broghantaylor

i got in!!! im BBB


----------



## littlewitch34

Broghantaylor said:


> i got in!!! im BBB




Nice! What a coveted position; you're going to have so much fun!


----------



## Broghantaylor

littlewitch34 said:


> Nice! What a coveted position; you're going to have so much fun!



i didnt even try that hard for it bahahahha 
i guess pageants come in handy


----------



## Broghantaylor

littlewitch34 said:


> Nice! What a coveted position; you're going to have so much fun!



y do they say its a conveted postiton


----------



## TinkerMouse

Broghantaylor said:


> y do they say its a conveted postiton



Coveted means that a lot of people want it but not a lot can get it.


----------



## Broghantaylor

TinkerMouse said:


> Coveted means that a lot of people want it but not a lot can get it.



i know what it means but is because so many pople cant get it that they want it or the job of it?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So many people apply that very few get it. Congratulations!


----------



## Broghantaylor

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So many people apply that very few get it. Congratulations!



THanks


----------



## GraceysGirl

Broghantaylor said:


> i know what it means but is because so many pople cant get it that they want it or the job of it?



Most people think it would be fun to do. I think the hours will be more steady and there just aren't that many openings.


----------



## Broghantaylor

GraceysGirl said:


> Most people think it would be fun to do. I think the hours will be more steady and there just aren't that many openings.



and it closes at 7 or 8 so i odnt really haev to work to late


----------



## littlewitch34

Broghantaylor said:


> and it closes at 7 or 8 so i odnt really haev to work to late



Yes, many applicants, few openings... and it closes relatively early. Plus, I imagine it will be fun giving these "makeovers" to people! I would love to help pin up a little girl's hair and set the crown in just right


----------



## Broghantaylor

littlewitch34 said:


> Yes, many applicants, few openings... and it closes relatively early. Plus, I imagine it will be fun giving these "makeovers" to people! I would love to help pin up a little girl's hair and set the crown in just right



but then u get spoild roit ones as wlel its 200 for the biggest one


----------



## NASSAUDT

ACCEPTED!!!!! Attractions Spring 2011!!!!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

NASSAUDT said:


> ACCEPTED!!!!! Attractions Spring 2011!!!!



Congrats!! :]

When did you interview?


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Oops sorry, awkward double post! :/


----------



## bantha09

mickeyonasticky said:


> Congrats!! :]
> 
> When did you interview?



CONRGRATULATIONS


You too Broghantaylor!


----------



## Kuromie

Hey guys I'm new to this site  So today is a big day for me! I just got my acceptance e-mail from Disney! I got custodial (which I'm happy with) but later today I have an audition to be a character performer!!! AH! so excited! So yeah I'm a guy and I think I'm 6'2 (hopefully, this is a big advantage)  Do you guys have any tips or advice for me?


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Kuromie said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this site  So today is a big day for me! I just got my acceptance e-mail from Disney! I got custodial (which I'm happy with) but later today I have an audition to be a character performer!!! AH! so excited! So yeah I'm a guy and I think I'm 6'2 (hopefully, this is a big advantage)  Do you guys have any tips or advice for me?



 Congratulations! 

As for the audition, be yourself and bring your smile and confidence! You'll do great!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

NASSAUDT said:


> ACCEPTED!!!!! Attractions Spring 2011!!!!




Yay! Congrats!


----------



## buttaflygirl03

So I guess next spring Disney doesn't want me a part of their programs. Got my rejection letter today which kind of had a feeling since didn't feel good about my interview afterwards. But not too bummed because at least now my Disneyland AP won't be going to waste next year since I had hardly no time to use it since I renewed this summer.

I'm gonna try to apply for Fall '11 and hope for better luck.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

buttaflygirl03 said:


> So I guess next spring Disney doesn't want me a part of their programs. Got my rejection letter today which kind of had a feeling since didn't feel good about my interview afterwards. But not too bummed because at least now my Disneyland AP won't be going to waste next year since I had hardly no time to use it since I renewed this summer.
> 
> I'm gonna try to apply for Fall '11 and hope for better luck.



 I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get in, but it's nice to know you haven't given up! I wish you so much luck next time around!


----------



## weamans

Just got accepted for the Spring Advantage for Bell Services Dispatch. There is not too much information on this job, But from what I have heard it is a fun job to have.


----------



## mickeyonasticky

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just got accepted for Spring 2011 Merchandise!!!!!!!!

I think I might die, haha :]]]

P.S. I interviewed last Thursday, so it's only been seven days.

OMG OMG!!!


----------



## carly3592

mickeyonasticky said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just got accepted for Spring 2011 Merchandise!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I might die, haha :]]]
> 
> P.S. I interviewed last Thursday, so it's only been seven days.
> 
> OMG OMG!!!


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Weathaman

WOOHOO!!!   I'M GOING BACK!!!!   

SPRING 2011 ATTRACTIONS!!! 

I interviewed Thursday night at 9 and was sent the email this morning at 11:02, a mere 6 days and 14 hours later!  

Life is good!


----------



## onestepcloser

NASSAUDT said:


> ACCEPTED!!!!! Attractions Spring 2011!!!!



Woohoo, congrats! Attractions, whattup!


----------



## NASSAUDT

mickeyonasticky said:


> Congrats!! :]
> 
> When did you interview?



i interviewed August 23rd and was pended on september 10th. i found out through snail mail so i got my purple folder right away!!!


----------



## NASSAUDT

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Yay! Congrats!





bantha09 said:


> CONRGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> You too Broghantaylor!





onestepcloser said:


> Woohoo, congrats! Attractions, whattup!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## NASSAUDT

mickeyonasticky said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just got accepted for Spring 2011 Merchandise!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I might die, haha :]]]
> 
> P.S. I interviewed last Thursday, so it's only been seven days.
> 
> OMG OMG!!!



Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## NASSAUDT

Weathaman said:


> WOOHOO!!!   I'M GOING BACK!!!!
> 
> SPRING 2011 ATTRACTIONS!!!
> 
> I interviewed Thursday night at 9 and was sent the email this morning at 11:02, a mere 6 days and 14 hours later!
> 
> Life is good!



Congrats!!! I'm attractions as well!!!!!


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Weathaman said:


> WOOHOO!!!   I'M GOING BACK!!!!
> 
> SPRING 2011 ATTRACTIONS!!!
> 
> I interviewed Thursday night at 9 and was sent the email this morning at 11:02, a mere 6 days and 14 hours later!
> 
> Life is good!



 CONGRATULATIONS  TO  THE  BEST  BOYFRIEND  EVER 

I know how much you LOOOVE the smiley faces ((because you told me on here last April)) so here are some funny ones. I love you.


----------



## bantha09

mickeyonasticky said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just got accepted for Spring 2011 Merchandise!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I might die, haha :]]]
> 
> P.S. I interviewed last Thursday, so it's only been seven days.
> 
> OMG OMG!!!



Congratulations mickeyonasticky and Weathaman!!!!!


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## Joanna71985

weamans said:


> Just got accepted for the Spring Advantage for Bell Services Dispatch. There is not too much information on this job, But from what I have heard it is a fun job to have.





mickeyonasticky said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just got accepted for Spring 2011 Merchandise!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I might die, haha :]]]
> 
> P.S. I interviewed last Thursday, so it's only been seven days.
> 
> OMG OMG!!!





Weathaman said:


> WOOHOO!!!   I'M GOING BACK!!!!
> 
> SPRING 2011 ATTRACTIONS!!!
> 
> I interviewed Thursday night at 9 and was sent the email this morning at 11:02, a mere 6 days and 14 hours later!
> 
> Life is good!



Congrats!


----------



## weamans

Thanks Joanna, 
I'm excited to start this program and hope it helps further down the road.


----------



## Joanna71985

weamans said:


> Thanks Joanna,
> I'm excited to start this program and hope it helps further down the road.



It's possible (it sure has helped me).


----------



## the_green_ranger

i just had my phone interview on wenesday, and im flipping out waiting to hear back.

my gf had hers a week or 2 before me, and she heard back in 3 days. its day 3 for me but it feels like ive been waiting forever. i thought they might only send the emails during regular business hours, but he email came at 630 on a friday


----------



## disney_girl2011

bantha09 said:


> congratulations mickeyonasticky and weathaman!!!!!



me too i just got accepted today! After a week! Woot woot!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Congratulations to everyone who got in!!!!!!


----------



## jewjubean

I'm still pending  I interviewed on the 21st of august, I'm a rehire although I don't think this has anything to do with my rehire status(which is good). I think I'm going to go crazy till I find out!!!the fact that I'm still pending and not rejected is a good thing I guess!


----------



## myasma

Am I the only one too excited to go? I even found a CP trip report on the Dis. It explains a lot about the process and the first days at work.

*CP Trip Report*


----------



## TinkerMouse

myasma said:


> Am I the only one too excited to go? I even found a CP trip report on the Dis. It explains a lot about the process and the first days at work.
> 
> *CP Trip Report*



I'm excited! 87 more days! Your CP trip report link won't work...


----------



## myasma

TinkerMouse said:


> I'm excited! 87 more days! Your CP trip report link won't work...



Okay, I fixed it. Thank you.


----------



## aznshents

Both fingers crossed that this is not too late, but my phone interview is tomorrow at 1:00. Let's hope they have positions left... good thing I checked off a lot of roles!


----------



## the_green_ranger

I got in i got in i got in!!!!! Lifeguard!!!!!!


----------



## bantha09

disney_girl2011 said:


> me too i just got accepted today! After a week! Woot woot!



Congratulation to disney_girl and the green ranger


----------



## Weathaman

aznshents said:


> Both fingers crossed that this is not too late, but my phone interview is tomorrow at 1:00. Let's hope they have positions left... good thing I checked off a lot of roles!



Don't worry about positions being left, there are still a good number of schools (including mine) that haven't even had their on campus presentations yet! 

That being said, good luck on your interview and hopefully you'll be 3 months away from the best time of your life!


----------



## the_green_ranger

thank you!!! and good luck to everyone who is still applying, or waiting to hear back!!!


----------



## aznshents

Weathaman said:


> Don't worry about positions being left, there are still a good number of schools (including mine) that haven't even had their on campus presentations yet!
> 
> That being said, good luck on your interview and hopefully you'll be 3 months away from the best time of your life!



This is quite the fantastic news. Any tips for the interview? I'm already a high energy person so I'm going to bring that out over the phone but I'm not sure what to expect for questions.


----------



## bantha09

aznshents said:


> This is quite the fantastic news. Any tips for the interview? I'm already a high energy person so I'm going to bring that out over the phone but I'm not sure what to expect for questions.



There is a thread around this board that is full of interview questions people got asked. As for actual tips, try not to be too nervous, bring out that energy, and smile


----------



## kaycrimefighter

I just had my phone interview yesterday. My interviewer and I spoke a lot about BBB and food service. I am having second thoughts about BBB, but I'm still very excited!

Does anyone have any ideas about when the move-in dates are?


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Had my phone interview on Friday and talked to the interviewer a lot about me doing theater makeup and BBB. REALLY hopeful for BBB in the CP. It would be a dream come true for me to work at the BBB. Really nervous for the next 3-4 weeks in finding out if I made it or not.


----------



## peternwendy

I am brand new on this board.

I applied for the college program in orlando, I had my interview on wednesday.

I really hope that I am  lucky enough to get accepted. 

Congrats to everyone who have been accepted already!


----------



## kids4olsen

mickeyonasticky said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just got accepted for Spring 2011 Merchandise!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I might die, haha :]]]
> 
> P.S. I interviewed last Thursday, so it's only been seven days.
> 
> OMG OMG!!!



where are most of you finding out you got accepted. by email or letter in mail
can you check your status on line as well?


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

It appears that a great majority receive the acceptance email first, followed by a purple folder via U.S. mail. However, there are exceptions. I received an email first both times I applied, followed by the hard copy letter/purple folder. I do not believe you can check your status online. Also, some will receive a "pending" notification, which is neither an acceptance nor a decline.


----------



## kids4olsen

_givealittlewhistle_ said:


> It appears that a great majority receive the acceptance email first, followed by a purple folder via U.S. mail. However, there are exceptions. I received an email first both times I applied, followed by the hard copy letter/purple folder. I do not believe you can check your status online. Also, some will receive a "pending" notification, which is neither an acceptance nor a decline.



thank you. quess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

You are very welcome. Honestly, the waiting is the very worst part! Good luck to you.


----------



## TracyInWonderland

Just had my phone interview this morning.... I'm in such a relief that it's over with! Now... the waiting games begins. The interviewer said about 3 to 4 weeks for results... i sure hope it's not that long!!


----------



## kaycrimefighter

I just got my "Thanks for Interviewing" email. What a tease! Now I'm more anxious to know than ever.

I'm really upset, though, because I just learned that since I applied for SA I cannot audition to be a character in May. Honestly, I'm rethinking my application, especially if I get an undesirable role...

 Maybe I'm just having a bad day.


----------



## katiamastan

That's what I feel. If I go to Disney I want an opportunity to solve a task, I could not do elsewhere. If I wanted QSFB Ill save myself the trouble of applying and moving to Florida, and just get a job at Burger King in the city lol. It is therefore Photo Pass and attractions are my high


----------



## aznshents

Is there anything anyone can tell me about the Vacation Planner role that they know from personal experience? Because as of today I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN!!


----------



## reecetopher06

So I'm curious as to how the whole placement works.  I've been accepted in the Attractions role and it is killing me to find out where in the parks I will be working.  Any insider tips as to how to find out _before_ check-in?  Just curious really.


----------



## Joanna71985

reecetopher06 said:


> So I'm curious as to how the whole placement works.  I've been accepted in the Attractions role and it is killing me to find out where in the parks I will be working.  Any insider tips as to how to find out _before_ check-in?  Just curious really.



You'll be placed in a location where they need people. If you have a request, they will try to accomodate it (but there are no guarantees). 

And there is no way to find out before check-in. You could ask a current cast member to look you up in the HUB, but there's always a chance the location could change (and the CM could get into big trouble).


----------



## reecetopher06

I've requested to have a more "showy" position like the Jungle Cruise.  Something where I am interacting directly with the Guests. Is there any attraction that is more competitive than other?  Is there a trend for placing CP's?


----------



## Joanna71985

reecetopher06 said:


> I've requested to have a more "showy" position like the Jungle Cruise.  Something where I am interacting directly with the Guests. Is there any attraction that is more competitive than other?  Is there a trend for placing CP's?



Some of the harder attractions to get include Tower of Terror and Haunted Mansion (only because they are extremely popular). That's not to say CPs don't get them, though. 

No. It's all random


----------



## TracyInWonderland

aznshents said:


> Is there anything anyone can tell me about the Vacation Planner role that they know from personal experience? Because as of today I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN!!




I'm wondering the same thing.... I just got accepted today!! (well pending on what my school says...)


----------



## TracyInWonderland

lilmissdisney216 said:


> Had my phone interview on Friday and talked to the interviewer a lot about me doing theater makeup and BBB. REALLY hopeful for BBB in the CP. It would be a dream come true for me to work at the BBB. Really nervous for the next 3-4 weeks in finding out if I made it or not.



YAY! Dont be nervous! I was making myself so nervous that i was getting sick! Yikes! haha but hopefully you dont have to wait that long..... i only had to wait 7 days!!!


----------



## CP-Chris MA

TracyInWonderland said:


> YAY! Dont be nervous! I was making myself so nervous that i was getting sick! Yikes! haha but hopefully you dont have to wait that long..... i only had to wait 7 days!!!



Same here! I checked my email today and had my Invitation to Attractions!
Only 9 days went by since my Interview!

I'm excited, but am going to school early to speak with the woman who handles co-op. She told me to go see here regardless of the outcome.

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I got accepted today woohoo!!!!


----------



## reecetopher06

lilmissdisney216 said:


> I got accepted today woohoo!!!!



What role??


----------



## Joanna71985

CP-Chris MA said:


> Same here! I checked my email today and had my Invitation to Attractions!
> Only 9 days went by since my Interview!
> 
> I'm excited, but am going to school early to speak with the woman who handles co-op. She told me to go see here regardless of the outcome.
> 
> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!





lilmissdisney216 said:


> I got accepted today woohoo!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Glam Baby

I've been accepted for merchandise for spring 2011!!!! :] :]


----------



## lilmissdisney216

reecetopher06 said:


> What role??



Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess, the role on my role checklist that was number one!


----------



## cuethemusic

hi guys, anyone arriving 1/19 and doing spring advantage need some apartment mates? My roomies and I are looking for 2 more girls to complete our WELLNESS 3 bedroom chatham apartment (hopefully). PM me if you're interested. I also posted this on the event page on facebook


----------



## vegetablegirl

You guys! We're getting clooooser! I'm so excited!


----------



## TracyInWonderland

I'm looking for a potential roommate... I'm 23 and looking for someone to share a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment with.... non-wellness. Looking to stay in chatham or patterson... let me know if you are interested!!! Thanksss


----------



## tracy.franklin18

does anyone know the arrival dates for theSpring Advantage - Quarter 2011 Season?


----------



## kel89

Hey I'm also lookin for roommates non-wellness, I'll turn 22 the first week down there. Chatham & Patterson would be my first choices.


----------



## kel89

Glam Baby said:


> I've been accepted for merchandise for spring 2011!!!! :] :]



Congrats! I'm merch too


----------



## BoSoxin10

Heading down to warm sunny Orlando to work in attractions for Spring CP 2011!

-Mike


----------



## reecetopher06

BoSoxin10 said:


> Heading down to warm sunny Orlando to work in attractions for Spring CP 2011!
> 
> -Mike



When do you arrive?!


----------



## BoSoxin10

reecetopher06 said:


> When do you arrive?!




Arriving the first weekend in February.


----------



## reecetopher06

BoSoxin10 said:


> Arriving the first weekend in February.



Excellent! I'll see you there!!


----------



## Kuromie

Hey guys, looking for a potential roommate also. Umm male, wellness, don't really mind what complex, and anywhere from 2-4 rooms.


----------



## reecetopher06

Kuromie said:


> Hey guys, looking for a potential roommate also. Umm male, wellness, don't really mind what complex, and anywhere from 2-4 rooms.



Arrival date?


----------



## Kuromie

reecetopher06 said:


> Arrival date?


Riiiiiight lol January 26th, Spring Advantage


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Got my arrival date today!!! 2/21/2011 soo excited!!!!


----------



## disneychik21

I am looking for a female roommate. I am 23 looking for a roommate for a 3 bedroom at Patterson, non wellness. I was there last Spring and it was the best place to stay and the 3 bedroom worked really well. My arrival departure day is January 10/May 13. Let me know!


----------



## disneychik21

kel89 said:


> Hey I'm also lookin for roommates non-wellness, I'll turn 22 the first week down there. Chatham & Patterson would be my first choices.



When is your arrival/departure day? I am spring merchandise too!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

looking for a roomate too! 2/21-8/12 2011. I am 21 and looking for non wellness in either chatham or patterson court.


----------



## Spring2011CP

Looking for a roommate too! Arrival date January 12, I haven't seen anyone with this date yet!
Female, non-wellness


----------



## cslagle89

I hate waiting! Grr.  I interviewed at the very end of October and have yet to hear back. I received a pending letter the Monday  after i interviewed( on a Friday). I really hope i get it! I love Disney sooooo much  Question, do they like people who set themselves apart from the rest? Im going to to be applying to do the Peace Corps after i graduate in 2 years and i talked in my phone interview about the reason i wanted to work for disney was because i was planning to apply to be in the Peace Corps and working somehow thousands of miles away from home would get me ready for that.

Thanks! Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Tinxe

Well i got accepted,  although im only 75% sure i want to go,  everyones trying to convince me.  I have to meet up with my school and they have to confirm that i meet all of their requirments.  Ill probably end up going.  They have me for merch


----------



## kel89

kel89 said:


> Hey I'm also lookin for roommates non-wellness, I'll turn 22 the first week down there. Chatham & Patterson would be my first choices.





disneychik21 said:


> When is your arrival/departure day? I am spring merchandise too!



I'm arriving 2/7 leaving 8/12


----------



## littlewitch34

lilmissdisney216 said:


> looking for a roomate too! 2/21-8/12 2011. I am 21 and looking for non wellness in either chatham or patterson court.



Same!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

It's getting closer! Only 53 more days for me, and I leave Feb 21st!


----------



## littlewitch34

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> It's getting closer! Only 53 more days for me, and I leave Feb 21st!



Is it really only 53 days?! I need to start making my packing lists!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

littlewitch34 said:


> Is it really only 53 days?! I need to start making my packing lists!



I know what you mean!!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

AHHHH 52 DAYS!!! Who's getting excited!!


----------



## cuethemusic

17 days until I leave! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

lilmissdisney216 said:


> AHHHH 52 DAYS!!! Who's getting excited!!



I am so excited! You're arriving Feb 21st too?


----------



## lilmissdisney216

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I am so excited! You're arriving Feb 21st too?



yup sure am!!!!!


----------



## vegetablegirl

You guys! I leave NEXT SATURDAY! What is this madness? It's so strange to actually be doing this... woohooooooooooooooo!


----------

